# ***Severe Weather Thread II***



## DDD (Jul 3, 2012)

I am not sure if the Mexican is on vacation or not, but seeing as today may get rocky I figured I would start this since Thread I is locked up.

Seems we may get some good rain today and some more severe weather.  

So much heat causes so much instability, you get a little lift in the atmosphere and boom, you have action.  And we all like action.  

Stay heads up today... I am thinking around 2-3PM it should start to pop.

It's summer time in Georgia, thunderstorms mean good cloud to ground lightning.  That means if you can hear it rumbling, it can light you up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

DDD said:


> I am not sure if the Mexican is on vacation or not, but seeing as today may get rocky I figured I would start this since Thread I is locked up.
> 
> Seems we may get some good rain today and some more severe weather.
> 
> ...



I thought it was spelled Messican?lol
I will be on the roof this afternoon, I gots ta see this first hand!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 3, 2012)

We had a serious hail storm with lots of lighting and heavy down pours on Sunday at 6:30pm in Locust Grove.
I really don't need anymore of that!!
But we sure could use more rain..No wait I'm trying to seal my new fence!!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 3, 2012)

It was VERY cool though!!
Your right DDD we do like the action.


----------



## DDD (Jul 3, 2012)

Long Range disco sounds good... more active and wet...



> LONG TERM /WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY/...
> /ISSUED 258 AM EDT TUE JUL 3 2012/
> AS THE LONG TERM BEGINS...LOOKS AS THOUGH SHORTWAVE EMBEDDED IN
> NW FLOW ALOFT WILL BE ONGOING IN ITS PASSAGE THROUGH THE FORECAST
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Looks like I`m right in the line of fire, as usual. I`ll take those chances if it`ll cool things down some.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 3, 2012)

I watered the grass this morning...so...I'm expecting rain this afternoon.


----------



## DDD (Jul 3, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> I watered the grass this morning...so...I'm expecting rain this afternoon.



If you will wash your truck, you would be golden!


----------



## Trigabby (Jul 3, 2012)

DDD said:


> If you will wash your truck, you would be golden!



I'll be washing mine on the way home just for some more inducement...

And if I may say so myself, I and my grass are definitely in the mood for some action.  So to speak,


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 3, 2012)

DDD said:


> I am not sure if the Mexican is on vacation or not, but seeing as today may get rocky I figured I would start this since Thread I is locked up.
> 
> Seems we may get some good rain today and some more severe weather.
> 
> ...




True. You can hear thunder up to about 10 miles away, but lightning can reach out about 15 miles. Don't play lightning rod.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought it was spelled Messican?lol
> I will be on the roof this afternoon, I gots ta see this first hand!




Make sure you hold a long metal stick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

Sargent said:


> Make sure you hold a long metal stick.



its attached to the metal chair that i will bet setting in

bring on the storms!!!


----------



## DDD (Jul 3, 2012)

Storms are starting to pop.  Right on time.


----------



## DDD (Jul 3, 2012)

If you are near any of these big thunder storms, almost all of them have hail some of it rather large in diameter.  Put yo vehicles inside!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

I was gonna go swimmin...maybe not!!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2012)

DDD said:


> If you are near any of these big thunder storms, almost all of them have hail some of it rather large in diameter.  Put yo vehicles inside!



Thanks for the warning, i got mine out from under the stupid bradford pears


----------



## elfiii (Jul 3, 2012)

DDD said:


> Storms are starting to pop.  Right on time.



My food plots is gettin' soaked! Thanks 3D!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks for the warning, i got mine out from under the stupid bradford pears



Welp, glad i did ... just down the street there are trees down and debris all over the road, a few miles down the road a few tractor trailers got blown over. Woulda been my luck had i not moved the blazer it would have come right over my house.


Thanks for the warnings DDD.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2012)

Have'nt gotten a drop!


----------



## DDD (Jul 3, 2012)

This is what lightning did over in Walton County.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 3, 2012)

Got right at an inch and a half and still raining!  Man we had some lightning!  Can we expect more of this as we go on through the week?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2012)

Been thunderin` and rainin` for a good spell here. Poppin` lightnin` something fierce too.


----------



## DDD (Jul 5, 2012)

Going to be much better coverage of storms today.  Should get rolling again today around 2-3PM.  Some may get sideways, especially South of Atlanta.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

The southern portion or so of Ben Hill and then Irwin & Turner got a good soaking, but nuttin IMBY............ hope this afternoon will be different!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2012)

DDD said:


> Going to be much better coverage of storms today.  Should get rolling again today around 2-3PM.  Some may get sideways, especially South of Atlanta.



what about down around FT Lauderdale area on the 12th?


----------



## DDD (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what about down around FT Lauderdale area on the 12th?



All of the SE should be in the wet zone.  The ridge is going to break down and open up the gulf.

Typical clear in the morning and storming to beat the band by 3PM.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2012)

DDD said:


> All of the SE should be in the wet zone.  The ridge is going to break down and open up the gulf.
> 
> Typical clear in the morning and storming to beat the band by 3PM.



great...


----------



## DDD (Jul 5, 2012)

They are starting to fire off, but the bigger concern area is what is up in Kentucky, Tenn, N. Carolina.  

Short range modeling suggest it will be here by 7-8PM and if it holds true will be sure enough nasty.  

So heads up.


----------



## kracker (Jul 5, 2012)

We're under a watch until 9pm in the NE part of the state, along the SC line.


----------



## DDD (Jul 5, 2012)

I look for the mountains to sheer everything apart, but not a sure thing.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like they are still comin. What you think now?


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 5, 2012)

It looks like a ton of rain headed into N Ga from Knoxville.  Is it going to hold together?  Just by the sheer size, I would think there is no way it could fall completely apart before it hits Murray/Whitfield counties.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 5, 2012)

And I gotta coon hunt tonight and don't watch the tv weather people


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> It looks like a ton of rain headed into N Ga from Knoxville.  Is it going to hold together?  Just by the sheer size, I would think there is no way it could fall completely apart before it hits Murray/Whitfield counties.



It's all breaking up on the back side of the Smokies. I'm not even getting any rain here 15 miles from the Tennessee line. We had some nasty pop-up storms for a couple hours, but the general rain ain't gonna get across the mountains, looks like. NW GA/NE AL might get some that comes around the west end of the mountains.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jul 5, 2012)

Praying for rain in Jackson County! We had 1 day of rain since 1st week of June!


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 5, 2012)

Holy moly, straightline winds in the 50+ range juts hit here, trees down all around my house, no rain or lightning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2012)

Just a few more days before some good rain moves in. Y'all hang in there.


----------



## Battlewagon (Jul 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a few more days before some good rain moves in. Y'all hang in there.



Been gettin lucky this week. Found 6/10's in the gauge this morning for a total this week of 1.35". More would be great.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2012)

Battlewagon said:


> Been gettin lucky this week. Found 6/10's in the gauge this morning for a total this week of 1.35". More would be great.



DDD and I are just the opposite on our luck. We live about 5 or so miles apart and are in the black hole of rain. It storms all around us, lightning and thundering so loud it rattles the windows, but thus far my grand total of rain for the month is a whopping .18". 

I'm counting on that luck changing in four or five days.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DDD and I are just the opposite on our luck. We live about 5 or so miles apart and are in the black hole of rain. It storms all around us, lightning and thundering so loud it rattles the windows, but thus far my grand total of rain for the month is a whopping .18".
> 
> I'm counting on that luck changing in four or five days.



Even though I'm a few more miles from ya, we're in the same boat.  Storms all around, but very very very little rain over the past couple of weeks.

Even with washing the car and watering the grass


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 6, 2012)

next 7 days looks wet, bring it on.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DDD and I are just the opposite on our luck. We live about 5 or so miles apart and are in the *black hole of rain*. It storms all around us, lightning and thundering so loud it rattles the windows, but thus far my grand total of rain for the month is a whopping .18".
> 
> I'm counting on that luck changing in four or five days.



I think its more like a black wedge! An I'm in it too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's a little visual I've made up. I've been watching this massive (three times the HPS over the CONUS) HPS over the Atlantic, forcing the Artic Oscillation into an extreme roller coaster type motion with the LPS that ride along the jet. What we need, and should be happening by the end of this coming weekend or so, is for the Jet to become strong enough to erode the HPS over the CONUS. That or the strong HPS over the Atlantic to move off to the east. The former is more likely to happen than the later. You can see by the green that the jet has made some good in roads diving deep between the HPS's which will happen over the SE once the Jet Stream picks up a more southerly flow and less of a roller coaster oscillation and further erodes our HPS.

FWIW, the current flurry of M and X class flares and CME's being ejected from the Sun are exactly the kind of activity we need to change the weak pattern of the Artic Oscillation and move some LPS back down our way for some consistent moisture.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a little visual I've made up. I've been watching this massive (three times the HPS over the CONUS) HPS over the Atlantic, forcing the Artic Oscillation into an extreme roller coaster type motion with the LPS that ride along the jet. What we need, and should be happening by the end of this coming weekend or so, is for the Jet to become strong enough to erode the HPS over the CONUS. That or the strong HPS over the Atlantic to move off to the east. The former is more likely to happen than the later. You can see by the green that the jet has made some good in roads diving deep between the HPS's which will happen over the SE once the Jet Stream picks up a more southerly flow and less of a roller coaster oscillation and further erodes our HPS.
> 
> FWIW, the current flurry of M and X class flares and CME's being ejected from the Sun are exactly the kind of activity we need to change the weak pattern of the Artic Oscillation and move some LPS back down our way for some consistent moisture.
> 
> View attachment 675057



great! headed to FT. Lauderdale next week...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> great! headed to FT. Lauderdale next week...



You should be fine that far south.

Here's the forecast for FLL starting on Sunday.

SUNDAY:
Partly cloudy with scattered showers and thunderstorms. highs in the lower 90s. East winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40 percent.

SUNDAY NIGHT:
Partly cloudy. Scattered showers and thunderstorms in the evening...then isolated showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 70s. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 20 percent.

MONDAY:
Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the upper 80s. Lows in the upper 70s.

MONDAY NIGHT:
Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the upper 80s. Lows in the upper 70s.

TUESDAY:
Partly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs around 90.

TUESDAY NIGHT:
Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 70s.

WEDNESDAY:
Partly cloudy with scattered showers and thunderstorms. highs 85 to 89. Chance of rain 40 percent.

WEDNESDAY NIGHT:
Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 70s.

THURSDAY:
Partly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs 85 to 89.

THURSDAY NIGHT:
Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 70s.

FRIDAY:
Partly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs 85 to 89.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a little visual I've made up. I've been watching this massive (three times the HPS over the CONUS) HPS over the Atlantic, forcing the Artic Oscillation into an extreme roller coaster type motion with the LPS that ride along the jet. What we need, and should be happening by the end of this coming weekend or so, is for the Jet to become strong enough to erode the HPS over the CONUS. That or the strong HPS over the Atlantic to move off to the east. The former is more likely to happen than the later. You can see by the green that the jet has made some good in roads diving deep between the HPS's which will happen over the SE once the Jet Stream picks up a more southerly flow and less of a roller coaster oscillation and further erodes our HPS.
> 
> FWIW, the current flurry of M and X class flares and CME's being ejected from the Sun are exactly the kind of activity we need to change the weak pattern of the Artic Oscillation and move some LPS back down our way for some consistent moisture.



Does "consistant moisture" mean actual rain like we used to get, or another week of violent hailstorms, wind, and tarnaders like we seem to have every time a cloud pops up in the sky nowadays?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Does "consistant moisture" mean actual rain like we used to get, or another week of violent hailstorms, wind, and tarnaders like we seem to have every time a cloud pops up in the sky nowadays?



Those actual long slow rains are the product of late fall and winter systems. Spring, Summer and Early fall aren't for the faint of heart..


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 6, 2012)

Who else got hit by the high winds yesterday?  Does anyone know how fast they were.  I was guessing at least 50+ mph.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those actual long slow rains are the product of late fall and winter systems. Spring, Summer and Early fall aren't for the faint of heart..



Mebbe down there, but we used to get those "dog days" rains here in the mountains, and sure never got the amount of hailstorms that we've had the last few years. We get afternoon thunderstorms at least a couple-three days a week all summer, but they didn't used to always have pingpong ball sized hail in them, just rain and thunder, sometimes some good wind and heavy lightning. Maybe a hailstorm every few years. Now it's hail every time a cloud pops up, seems like.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mebbe down there, but we used to get those "dog days" rains here in the mountains, and sure never got the amount of hailstorms that we've had the last few years. We get afternoon thunderstorms at least a couple-three days a week all summer, but they didn't used to always have pingpong ball sized hail in them, just rain ans thunder. Maybe a hailstorm every few years. Now it's every time a cloud pops up, seems like.



Must be global warming, since it's the colder lower atmosphere that is causing that hail...

I do remember seeing storm tops in the 45 to 60 thousand foot range and knowing that hail would be in those, but  you are right, tops at 30 thousand feet are producing hail now. One thing that is required to produce hail is air cold enough to freeze the moisture being lifted to that altitude.

Things that make you go hmmmm, and things Al Gore and his minion of idiots don't want folks to know about.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 6, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Who else got hit by the high winds yesterday?  Does anyone know how fast they were.  I was guessing at least 50+ mph.


Wind blowed hard where I was never any rain though. I could see it lighting real bad back toward you.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 6, 2012)

Eastern Murray county got the rain and lightning, it only sprinkled here.  I was watching my father-in-law down at the garden, walked in the house and looked back out and there were tree limbs hitting my house.  Walked outside and trees and limb everywhere.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, it's still getting too hot & too many places in Georgia not getting these needed soaking rains, but hope it will not be too long for  everyone to get some reasonable relief from the summer's extreme record breaking elements.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Unfortunately, it's still getting too hot & too many places in Georgia not getting these needed soaking rains, but hope it will not be too long for  everyone to get some reasonable relief from the summer's extreme record breaking elements.



Well, it's safe to say that we are experiencing a little of what our predecessors experienced back in the early 1900's. Let's hope it is not a trend in the cycle of global climatology. After all, there was a climatological reason behind the big droughts that lead to massive crop failures and contributed to the Great Depression.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 6, 2012)

Praying for it now!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it's safe to say that we are experiencing a little of what our predecessors experienced back in the early 1900's. Let's hope it is not a trend in the cycle of global climatology. After all, there was a climatological reason behind the big droughts that lead to massive crop failures and contributed to the Great Depression.



Whoa, I did not know about the big droughts & massive crop failures that were part of the Great Depression.  I better keep counting my blessings.  Thanx for the helpful info & insight.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jul 7, 2012)

Once again Jackson County has to be only county that hasn't got rain this month


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 8, 2012)

It sure is encouraging with the chances for rain & cooler temps is looking better this week in the 5-day outlook of the local metro Atlanta TV weather forecasts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

There's one itty bitty green dot on the radar over my house and it's raining it's fool head off...


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's one itty bitty green dot on the radar over my house and it's raining it's fool head off...



Send it down the road to me!!  I can hear the thunder, but no liquid sunshine is falling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Send it down the road to me!!  I can hear the thunder, but no liquid sunshine is falling.



It is literally growing and raining, thunder and all dead on top of my house. I'm gonna hog this one for a little bit. My garden needs it too bad..


----------



## DDD (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok... who is ready for some wetness?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> Ok... who is ready for some wetness?



Me....all we've gotten over the past several weeks is a few drops to make the car dirty.  Nothing measurable.


----------



## DCHunter (Jul 9, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Me....all we've gotten over the past several weeks is a few drops to make the car dirty.  Nothing measurable.



We haven't even got that much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Me....all we've gotten over the past several weeks is a few drops to make the car dirty.  Nothing measurable.



I was getting a good rain shower, thunder and all, yesterday, until DDD came back into town. When he's around it just won't rain here. Not sure what that means...


----------



## DDD (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was getting a good rain shower, thunder and all, yesterday, until DDD came back into town. When he's around it just won't rain here. Not sure what that means...



Starting to feel like Moses the way I can part water.  

Its going to be hard to miss rain this week, especially north of Macon.

This should help Lanier.  A lot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> Starting to feel like Moses the way I can part water.
> 
> Its going to be hard to miss rain this week, especially north of Macon.
> 
> This should help Lanier.  A lot.



We better get a ton. I've been tellin folks that it's coming for two weeks.. 

I did noticed considerably more humidity on my morning run/walk. Couldn't do near the distance of last week because of it. It is nice seeing the storms fire earlier in the day today also. Just wish they were a little further south.


----------



## DDD (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We better get a ton. I've been tellin folks that it's coming for two weeks..
> 
> I did noticed considerably more humidity on my morning run/walk. Couldn't do near the distance of last week because of it. It is nice seeing the storms fire earlier in the day today also. Just wish they were a little further south.
> 
> View attachment 675662



Dude, we have the East Side of the state blocked up!  

I guess I have to stop telling people I live in Buckhead.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> Ok... who is ready for some wetness?



Me, me, me..........


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 9, 2012)

Woohhhoo it is pouring down here in east Murray county.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow! These popups look like their being controled with a joystick!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Wow! These popups look like their being controled with a joystick!



Did a shower take a 180 route around your place merely to avoid giving you any rain?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats to those who have gotten recent rains.  I'm encouraged by what I'm seeing posted so that the good fortune is looking better to be spread around to more folks.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> Ok... who is ready for some wetness?



Well? When's it going to happen? You have had 9 hours now to make it happen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Well? When's it going to happen? You have had 9 hours now to make it happen.



South Walton County and running out I-20 towards Augusta are getting covered up. Sounds like a war zone here, but it's all well south of me..


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> South Walton County and running out I-20 towards Augusta are getting covered up. Sounds like a war zone here, but it's all well south of me..



Shoot it over to Pine Mountain. I got to start plowing my concrete this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Shoot it over to Pine Mountain. I got to start plowing my concrete this weekend.



Heck, DDD even left the house travelling the opposite direction to increase the odds of it raining at both of our houses, but that didn't even work...

Does your tractor have hydraulics on the back that will support several jack hammers?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does your tractor have hydraulics on the back that will support several jack hammers?



Nope. I was hoping to be able to avoid having to run the sub soiler. That takes forever.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Nope. I was hoping to be able to avoid having to run the sub soiler. That takes forever.



Well, if you'd wait a week you might avoid that.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if you'd wait a week you might avoid that.



Can't. Got to get started now. Prolly have to plow it twice to keep from breaking my discs on the concrete.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Can't. Got to get started now. Prolly have to plow it twice to keep from breaking my discs on the concrete.



Sounds like plowing isn't your primary goal !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a little visual I've made up. I've been watching this massive (three times the HPS over the CONUS) HPS over the Atlantic, forcing the Artic Oscillation into an extreme roller coaster type motion with the LPS that ride along the jet. What we need, and should be happening by the end of this coming weekend or so, is for the Jet to become strong enough to erode the HPS over the CONUS. That or the strong HPS over the Atlantic to move off to the east. The former is more likely to happen than the later. You can see by the green that the jet has made some good in roads diving deep between the HPS's which will happen over the SE once the Jet Stream picks up a more southerly flow and less of a roller coaster oscillation and further erodes our HPS.
> 
> FWIW, the current flurry of M and X class flares and CME's being ejected from the Sun are exactly the kind of activity we need to change the weak pattern of the Artic Oscillation and move some LPS back down our way for some consistent moisture.
> 
> View attachment 675057



Let's bring this great graphics image to this 2nd web page.  The drawings on the image explained lots of questions I've had for years so I can get a better understanding of the general flows of weather systems around the U.S. so thanks.  

Several times this evening I've been hearing thunder after it clouded up but it's only teasing & no rain showed up but each day I like the way the chances keep improving for cooler wetter conditions. 

EDIT UPDATE:  Table top on the back porch barely got covered with rain drops briefly before it quickly stopped, but the wood deck floor never looked wet or damp.  C'mon jet stream & take a deep dive &  dip & drop a rain trough over Georgia. 

EDIT UPDATE2: Uh-oh, big raindrops barely falling in a thin density, hearing it on the roof a bit, & seeing wet splotches on the steps & driveway now. 

EDIT UPDATE3: Finally everything seemed to get lightly soaked with water trickling out gutter downspouts & with the driveway wet but dry spots under over hanging trees with distant rumbles of thunder for a couple hours & occasional lightning the last hour.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Several times this evening I've been hearing thunder after it clouded up but it's only teasing & no rain showed up but each day I like the way the chances keep improving for cooler wetter conditions.



How about slightly less hot, and better chances of seeing a shower. 

I've been watching them pop all around me this afternoon, then almost die off completely, only to re-fire a few minutes ago. I had high hopes for that one in S. Gwinnett reaching my place, but it looks like it is rambling off to points wnw of here, unless something changes as it grows through it's cycles of evolution. Each heat island it crosses gives it new energy and a new storm center.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> South Walton County and running out I-20 towards Augusta are getting covered up. Sounds like a war zone here, but it's all well south of me..



Ended up just north of me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Ended up just north of me.



If you're near Spring Hill or Rocky Plains you might have a shot with a small one that is just firing up over in Henry County.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 9, 2012)

Hearing some rumbles of thunder in 30170! Bring it!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 9, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Hearing some rumbles of thunder in 30170! Bring it!



Same in the 30117. Radar showing Bowdon getting pounded on. Wish it would come east a few miles.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about slightly less hot, and better chances of seeing a shower.



Yep, it's more like "less hot" but the high humidity or high dew points in the 60's or more when high temps are around get to me even worse.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Not to take your attention away from some of the awesome ribbon lightning in these storms tonight, but I found this article extremely interesting. 

Just ask DDD what happened the last time we had extreme solar activity during a winter and spring..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-hot-spot-size-15-Earths-strung-together.html


----------



## DDD (Jul 10, 2012)

Look... a map.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

DDD said:


> Look... a map.



If they circle around us again today I'm puttin a picture of you in the middle of that map and using it for a dart board..


----------



## david w. (Jul 10, 2012)

DDD,what happened the last time we had extreme solar activity during a winter and spring?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

david w. said:


> DDD,what happened the last time we had extreme solar activity during a winter and spring?


 where you been, doood???????


----------



## DDD (Jul 10, 2012)

david w. said:


> DDD,what happened the last time we had extreme solar activity during a winter and spring?



Snowmagedon 2011.


----------



## DDD (Jul 10, 2012)

david w. said:


> DDD,what happened the last time we had extreme solar activity during a winter and spring?



That solar activity said to the earth, I will see your La Nina and raise you with a giant NAO and send you packing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

DDD said:


> That solar activity said to the earth, I will see your La Nina and raise you with a giant NAO and send you packing.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're near Spring Hill or Rocky Plains you might have a shot with a small one that is just firing up over in Henry County.



Nope.  About 3 miles South of I-20 in Covington.

Saw a bunch of flashes....heard a bunch of thunder...even got a little breeze....but rain....nope....nothing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Nope.  About 3 miles South of I-20 in Covington.
> 
> Saw a bunch of flashes....heard a bunch of thunder...even got a little breeze....but rain....nope....nothing.



It's all DDD's fault. The best rain I got was this weekend when he was in Middle Georgia fishing. I say we all sign a petition to send him back to Middle Georgia fishing this week so we can get some rain!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not to take your attention away from some of the awesome ribbon lightning in these storms tonight, but I found this article extremely interesting.
> 
> Just ask DDD what happened the last time we had extreme solar activity during a winter and spring..
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-hot-spot-size-15-Earths-strung-together.html



Those 5 graphics images & 2 few seconds of video each makes things feel even hotter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Those 5 graphics images & 2 few seconds of video each makes things feel even hotter.



Or the fact that the earth would look like a BB in that one sunspot alone...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 10, 2012)

With this summer's & early spring wide spread record hot temps, guess this is not too surprising below as more details get released.  

I'm still wondering how record rains in Maine, Oregon, & Washington happened during these heat waves.  



http://ca.news.yahoo.com/continental-u-breaks-heat-record-first-half-2012-183735669.html 

Continental U.S. breaks heat record in first half of 2012

20 hours ago 


"The last 12 months also have been the warmest since modern record-keeping began in 1895, narrowly beating the previous 12-month period that ended in May 2012." 

"Wildfires claimed 1.3 million acres, mostly in the West, the second-largest area to be charred during any June on record." 

*"Maine, Oregon and Washington state each had a top-10 wet June."*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> With this summer's & early spring wide spread record hot temps, guess this is not too surprising below as more details get released.
> 
> I'm still wondering how record rains in Maine, Oregon, & Washington happened during these heat waves.



Go back and look at the GOES IR4 map of the Artic weather patterns and where the low pressure systems were travelling around the high pressure systems in relationship to Maine and Washington State..


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all DDD's fault. The best rain I got was this weekend when he was in Middle Georgia fishing. I say we all sign a petition to send him back to Middle Georgia fishing this week so we can get some rain!!!!



Well...I don't think sending him to middle Georgia was far enough since we only got a few drops.  

I petition to send him to South Georgia so he can fish and appease those hunters who are upset about the Gon Blast coming to Gwinnett.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all DDD's fault. The best rain I got was this weekend when he was in Middle Georgia fishing. I say we all sign a petition to send him back to Middle Georgia fishing this week so we can get some rain!!!!


Ya'll keep him up there!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll keep him up there!!!



Hey!!! Y'all got rain when he was down there, so it's a win/win for everybody..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!!! Y'all got rain when he was down there, so it's a win/win for everybody..


 then send him on down!


----------



## DDD (Jul 10, 2012)

I dont know if I should be offended by Miguel or showing love to Keebs?  LOL...

I am on Lanier Saturday evening, so it better get all of it's rain in here this week.

By the way, they have fired up in NW GA and its 1:20...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

DDD said:


> I dont know if I should be offended by Miguel or _*showing love to Keebs?*_  LOL...
> 
> I am on Lanier Saturday evening, so it better get all of it's rain in here this week.
> 
> By the way, they have fired up in NW GA and its 1:20...


 *duh*


----------



## DDD (Jul 10, 2012)

Seems the mountains of NE GA did not want to be left out, they are now on the map with getting rain as well.


----------



## DDD (Jul 10, 2012)

Upppp... Miguel is on the board with rain over his house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

DDD said:


> Upppp... Miguel is on the board with rain over his house.



You need a new radar. That stuff is way over in Gratis.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go back and look at the GOES IR4 map of the Artic weather patterns and where the low pressure systems were travelling around the high pressure systems in relationship to Maine and Washington State..



Yep, those low pressure troughs near both of them explains lots of it.  Thx. 



Drought Outlook Update:  



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/Drought/

National Weather Service Climate Prediction Center



http://www.droughtmonitor.unl.edu/ 

Current U.S. Drought Monitor









http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/expert_assessment/seasonal_drought.html 

U.S. Seasonal Drought Outlook








http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/site_index.shtml


----------



## DDD (Jul 10, 2012)

That drought outlook may change some in the next week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Now, if someone will do a comparison between drought / rainfall maps and the annual duck migration we will be in business..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now, if someone will do a comparison between drought / rainfall maps and the annual duck migration we will be in business..



Maybe we should add if someone can provide us the wing speed of the African Swallow & the effects of the drought & rainfall outlook on a birds wing performance, control, & management then that would be appreciated too.


----------



## DDD (Jul 10, 2012)

You wonder why the rain is staying north?

X marks my location.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

DDD said:


> You wonder why the rain is staying north?
> 
> X marks my location.



You need to get a job and residence on Sinclair..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, the boomers are popping now...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 10, 2012)

Got lucky here-gettin' some good rain without the hail and wind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Storms to the left of me, storms to the right, here I am, stuck in the middle with..........nothing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Storms to the left of me, storms to the right, here I am, stuck in the middle with..........nothing.


Now you know how I feel!!

It rained in Sparta, and Sandersville yesterday evening.............Not here!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Now you know how I feel!!
> 
> It rained in Sparta, and Sandersville yesterday evening.............Not here!!



I'm puttin the nanner slang and feathers on right now. I about to fix this mess and get me some rain..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

It worked again..... Cow on flat rock here right now..


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally getting some rain here in Covington.

Only downside was my Tennis match got cut short...but for the rain..I'll take it.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 10, 2012)

DDD said:


> You wonder why the rain is staying north?
> 
> X marks my location.



I've got that beat.  See the Whitfield/Murray line. I'm pretty much 1/4 mile across the line in Murray and the rain got to the river and just stopped.  It was like someone drew an invisible line and told the rain not to cross it.  It thundered and shook the house over and over, but just a few drops of rain.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like some heading towards middle ga right now!  9:30 right now.  Dodge county getting pounded too!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 10, 2012)

Sure was blessed with some nice rains so I have nothing to complain about with the weather today.


----------



## DDD (Jul 11, 2012)

If you want to collect rain water today through Friday is your day.

Looking down the road, we may rinse and repeat next week around this same time frame.

It is a HUGE blessing to get rain like this in July.  So we will take all we can get.


----------



## DDD (Jul 11, 2012)

So this map is very telling.  See the white sliver in Gwinnett county?  That would be me.


----------



## DDD (Jul 11, 2012)

The NWS has upgraded the Severe threat today over the SE part of the state.

I am surprised, given our current ridging.  I guess they are thinking that because the air will heat up, thus breaking the ridge down, that it will be a powder keg waiting on a match.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

DDD said:


> So this map is very telling.  See the white sliver in Gwinnett county?  That would be me.


It extends about five miles over into Walton county as well..



DDD said:


> The NWS has upgraded the Severe threat today over the SE part of the state.
> 
> I am surprised, given our current ridging.  I guess they are thinking that because the air will heat up, thus breaking the ridge down, that it will be a powder keg waiting on a match.


I'll give you five dollars and promise to call you the next time lightning is about to strike you while your fishing if you move that yellow area north a few miles..


----------



## DDD (Jul 11, 2012)

I spoke too soon and you did too... check out the radar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

DDD said:


> I spoke too soon and you did too... check out the radar.



It's east of me again, over Gratis heading to Frogtown again...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's east of me again, over Gratis heading to Frogtown again...


 you ain't holding yur tongue right..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Buildin` up a cloud here right now, comin` in from the south. We need it bad, and hope you folks up in Hugh`s area get some of it too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Buildin` up a cloud here right now, comin` in from the south. We need it bad, and hope you folks up in Hugh`s area get some of it too.



Oh, Nic, don't worry, folks up here cept for me, DDD and RJCruiser have been gettin covered up.... 

Like Keebs said, we ain't holdin our mouths right or something. I'm gonna have to find another way to make it rain besides the nanner slang n' feathers dance too. It's gettin down right embarrassing having the neighbors laughin at me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds like DDD must've took a brief fishing trip south to West Point Lake or something with the storm chances moving north above I-20.  Sounds like a powder keg can be scarey & handled with care & I wonder if anything nearby may ignite it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, Nic, don't worry, folks up here cept for me, DDD and RJCruiser have been gettin covered up....
> 
> Like Keebs said, we ain't holdin our mouths right or something. I'm gonna have to find another way to make it rain besides the nanner slang n' feathers dance too. It's gettin down right embarrassing having the neighbors laughin at me.



I have them spells down here too sometimes. many times I`ve seen it flood at Century Crossroads, and not a drop here at the house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sounds like DDD must've took a brief fishing trip south to West Point Lake or something with the storms moving north above I-20.


Nope, he's up in Kennestock Ga workin. As long as he's up there we have a shot, but when he gets off work and heads home, it doesn't matter if it's a typhoon across the street from any of our houses, it's gonna do a 90 degree turn and make a circle around us...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I have them spells down here too sometimes. many times I`ve seen it flood at Century Crossroads, and not a drop here at the house.



I'm fixin to take the buggies and wash em' real good, if that doesn't work then I'm gettin me two 55 gallon drums and makin some rain barrels, my watermelon patch can't survive much longer and I'm about tapped out on money to pay the rediculous water bills to keep em growin.


----------



## DDD (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, he's up in Kennestock Ga workin. As long as he's up there we have a shot, but when he gets off work and heads home, it doesn't matter if it's a typhoon across the street from any of our houses, it's gonna do a 90 degree turn and make a circle around us...



I have to break the streak sometime.    Maybe it will happen today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

It started rainin` right after I made my last post here. Light and steady, but there is a fair amount of thunder and lightnin` in it. Maybe it`ll stay a while.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, Nic, don't worry, folks up here cept for me, DDD and RJCruiser have been gettin covered up....
> 
> Like Keebs said, we ain't holdin our mouths right or something. I'm gonna have to find another way to make it rain besides the nanner slang n' feathers dance too. It's gettin down right embarrassing having the neighbors laughin at me.


 still waitin on the pics...........


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, he's up in Kennestock Ga workin. As long as he's up there we have a shot, but when he gets off work and heads home, it doesn't matter if it's a typhoon across the street from any of our houses, it's gonna do a 90 degree turn and make a circle around us...



Yep, wat he said


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Aw man! Lightnin` just hit out here somewhere, and a spark flew out from the surge protector on the TV and my laptop. The Redhead just ran for cover, and I`m smellin` the familiar smell of burnt air after a high voltage switch goes to ground. I`m not sure why the TV and my laptop still works, but they do.


----------



## DDD (Jul 11, 2012)

Make sure it did not hit the house Nic!

and in other news, its raining at my house!  Figures since I am in Kennesaw.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Aw man! Lightnin` just hit out here somewhere, and a spark flew out from the surge protector on the TV and my laptop. The Redhead just ran for cover, and I`m smellin` the familiar smell of burnt air after a high voltage switch goes to ground. I`m not sure why the TV and my laptop still works, but they do.


 double check everything!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Just did a complete check of everything inside and outside. Nothin`. I think we just dodged a bullet.

Now if I can get Sheryl calmed down.


----------



## kracker (Jul 11, 2012)

We went through a big rain yesterday coming through Carnesville and LA. Ended up with about 2 inches here.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, Nic, don't worry, folks up here cept for me, DDD and RJCruiser have been gettin covered up....
> 
> Like Keebs said, we ain't holdin our mouths right or something. I'm gonna have to find another way to make it rain besides the nanner slang n' feathers dance too. It's gettin down right embarrassing having the neighbors laughin at me.



  You forgot someone.  I got about 3 minutes of rain yesterday and 3 hours of thunder and lightning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 11, 2012)

Cow. Flat rock. Some assembly required.


----------



## DDD (Jul 11, 2012)

Fair warning... I am headed to Dacula, Miguel, you have been warned.  No crying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just did a complete check of everything inside and outside. Nothin`. I think we just dodged a bullet.
> 
> Now if I can get Sheryl calmed down.



That's a good thing Nic..

I warned y'all when the rain finally came back it would be packing some lively fire works.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just did a complete check of everything inside and outside. Nothin`. I think we just dodged a bullet.
> 
> Now if I can get Sheryl calmed down.


 Doncha got some of that apple pie?????
Glad everything is ok!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a good thing Nic..
> 
> I warned y'all when the rain finally came back it would be packing some lively fire works.



Thanks Hugh!



Keebs said:


> Doncha got some of that apple pie?????
> Glad everything is ok!




Yep, and a little extry...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Hugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lemme load the boat, I'll be on my way...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lemme load the boat, I'll be on my way...............





Better hurry, more clouds buildin` to the southwest.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Better hurry, more clouds buildin` to the southwest.


 got a window open just for the radar, sure hopin it heads my way to my garden!


----------



## Battlewagon (Jul 12, 2012)

2" 8.5 tenths from 6pm yesterday.   Sure hope for the forecast repeat today. That would be bout 10 miles East of Dublin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Battlewagon said:


> 2" 8.5 tenths from 6pm yesterday.   Sure hope for the forecast repeat today. That would be bout 10 miles East of Dublin.



I'm not really sure how to read that rainfall total  but glad y'all got some. 

I got 3 one thousands out of all of that last night. That is .003"  While just 5 or 6 miles to my west DDD was getting hammered like a broke rented mule by some serious rain, lightning and thunder..

Jackleg hawged it all and didn't share a drop..


----------



## Battlewagon (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not really sure how to read that rainfall total  but glad y'all got some.
> 
> I got 3 one thousands out of all of that last night. That is .003"  While just 5 or 6 miles to my west DDD was getting hammered like a broke rented mule by some serious rain, lightning and thunder..
> 
> Jackleg hawged it all and didn't share a drop..



28.5 tenths??
2" and 8.5 tenths
I reckon I left an and out in my original post. None the less, we got a mess of rain last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Battlewagon said:


> 28.5 tenths??
> 2" and 8.5 tenths
> I reckon I left an and out in my original post. None the less, we got a mess of rain last night.



2.85" ?? That's a respectable amount. Next time it comes by you heading my way, give it instructions to avoid the far NE corner of Gwinnett and concentrate on the Westerly most corner of Walton county..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 12, 2012)

We actually had some pretty good flooding going on in some areas around here yesterday.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 12, 2012)

One and 2/10ths of an inch at da cafe' overnight. Finally


----------



## DDD (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep, I broke the streak last night .82" in the old rain gauge this morning.

More to come today.... I hope!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

Didn't check the rain gauge this morning, but had a NICE easy shower yesterday evening......... just got the hay to the horses & it started, let up a little while later, long enough for me to drop feed and started again!


----------



## panfried0419 (Jul 12, 2012)

Still nothing in Jackson County


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

DDD said:


> Yep, I broke the streak last night .82" in the old rain gauge this morning.
> 
> More to come today.... I hope!



I'm thinking today is our best day for actual consistent moisture. Looking at this morning radar it seems that ridge has moved off to the east and moisture is flowing freely from the SW with a strong West to East push coming out of Mississippi. Unless we get a break in the clouds I don't think we'll see much in the way of a light show, but the rain could be substantial. 

However, if there is a break in the cover and daytime heating occurs,,,,,,,,,,,,Katie bar the door..


----------



## DDD (Jul 12, 2012)

Very interesting "talk" in the second paragraph.




> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> 752 AM EDT THU JUL 12 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

2.8" in MBY last night.   I slept through it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

DDD said:


> Very interesting "talk" in the second paragraph.



What I said, just in more words...


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not really sure how to read that rainfall total  but glad y'all got some.
> 
> I got 3 one thousands out of all of that last night. That is .003"  While just 5 or 6 miles to my west DDD was getting hammered like a broke rented mule by some serious rain, lightning and thunder..
> 
> Jackleg hawged it all and didn't share a drop..



I don't have a rain gauge, but from the kids toys on the back patio, didn't look like we got a drop yesterday.  But...with the good rain we got Tuesday night, I can't complain.

I do know there was some good rain between Charleston and Columbia yesterday afternoon.  Hate it when you gotta slow down to 50 mph when you're headed home.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 12, 2012)

All my squash plants are pretending to be carpet! Hope the rain will get them back up. If not,oh well, they did good up to now.


----------



## david w. (Jul 12, 2012)

GREAT rain shower over us now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

david w. said:


> GREAT rain shower over us now.



Same here!!! How are you, DW??


----------



## david w. (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here!!! How are you, DW??



good,what about  you?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 12, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> All my squash plants are pretending to be carpet! Hope the rain will get them back up. If not,oh well, they did good up to now.



Already started pull'n mine!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Rockdale is getting rinsed off pretty good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Where's RJ? This stuff ought to be all over him down in Covington. DDD and I can hear the war from way up here.


----------



## DDD (Jul 12, 2012)

And see the flash from the cannons!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like these storms are headin north east west east! LoL


----------



## DDD (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish that rain would get on top of Lanier!


----------



## telco guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's RJ? This stuff ought to be all over him down in Covington. DDD and I can hear the war from way up here.



MC, I,m about 2 miles from rj and it's lightin up the sky but so far no rain


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 13, 2012)

DDD said:


> I wish that rain would get on top of Lanier!



Not enough! Please send more!


----------



## DDD (Jul 13, 2012)

Rain is already building this morning over Gwinnett... not sure how long that will last, but we will take what we can get.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 13, 2012)

Even though I did not get rain yesterday or the day before, thankfully during lunch today we received a 30-min. steady quiet shower as I continue to count my blessings.  

Unfortunately, the drought across the U.S. continues causing big problems as we can see at the recent web link below:  



http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/13/us/midwest-drought/index.html 

Drought stretches across America, threatens crops

Friday July 13, 2012 


*"Authorities have declared more than 1,000 counties in 26 states as natural disaster areas."*


----------



## DDD (Jul 13, 2012)

Very odd rain day... all rain is coming out of the SE off the Atlantic Coast.  If it holds, going to be widely scattered in about 4-5 hours.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 13, 2012)

DDD said:


> Very odd rain day... all rain is coming out of the SE off the Atlantic Coast.  If it holds, going to be widely scattered in about 4-5 hours.



What changed storm system flows from our S & SW that would collide or combine over N. GA the last 2-3 or more days??? 

Gonna miss these very needed rainy days that will soon be ending, unfortunately.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's RJ? This stuff ought to be all over him down in Covington. DDD and I can hear the war from way up here.



I was busy playing some tennis 

Got out to Madison where I play with a group of guys and started to rain  But...we were able to find some courts about 2-3 miles away that were dry and played out our match



telco guy said:


> MC, I,m about 2 miles from rj and it's lightin up the sky but so far no rain




Really?  We ended up getting some great rain last night.  Again, I don't have a meter (I know I need to get one), but it was a steady rain from about 8:15PM on thru the late night.


Just had a small storm role through right now too.    Grass is already starting to green up a bit.  Thank the Lord.  Only bad thing is I'm going to have to mow grass tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2012)

Getting some heavy rain and thunder here in Lawrenceville!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Getting some heavy rain and thunder here in Lawrenceville!



Some??? 
Dude, that was war..


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Hugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed that Coors is 'Super Cold', lol.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm watching the radar, but I just don't trust it. To this day, I have never seen yellow or red rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2012)

snookdoctor said:


> I'm watching the radar, but I just don't trust it. To this day, I have never seen yellow or red rain.



And you have seen green rain???


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 13, 2012)

There was this one night with too much tequila...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey RJ, hold it down over in Covington. Those booms are shaking my house...


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey RJ, hold it down over in Covington. Those booms are shaking my house...



They been making a lot of noise in Milledgeville too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> They been making a lot of noise in Milledgeville too.



That's just Quack with a bad case of the vapors..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey RJ, hold it down over in Covington. Those booms are shaking my house...



I am getting it down here too.   Started at 4  and I finished spraying herbicide in the pasture at about 2.  Hoping it dried enough to have soaked in so I don't have to respray.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am getting it down here too.   Started at 4  and I finished spraying herbicide in the pasture at about 2.  Hoping it dried enough to have soaked in so I don't have to respray.



Did you use a surfactant? I usually like to have a minimum of three hours drying time WITH a surfactant, much longer without one.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Got it good.  Was a little to our east as I was headed home from Elberton around 5, but kept moving our way and we got some good rain.  Not sure how much, but there were some good sized drops for sure.

Loving these summer storms!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

You kiddies be careful out there today, especially in the southern half of Ga. Mesoscale downburst are nothing to play with. They are the next worst thing to a Tornado that you can experience.



 MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 1481
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   1121 AM CDT TUE JUL 17 2012

   AREAS AFFECTED...FL...GA...AL

   CONCERNING...SEVERE POTENTIAL...WATCH POSSIBLE 

   VALID 171621Z - 171745Z

   PROBABILITY OF WATCH ISSUANCE...40 PERCENT

   SUMMARY...THUNDERSTORMS ARE LIKELY TO INCREASE ACROSS THE DEEP SOUTH
   THROUGH THE AFTERNOON WITH AN UPTICK IN WET MICROBURST POTENTIAL AND
   AT LEAST ISOLATED DAMAGING WINDS. THIS AREA WILL CONTINUE TO BE
   MONITORED FOR A WATCH.

   DISCUSSION...AS INDICATED IN UPDATED SWODY1...STRONG DESTABILIZATION
   WAS UNDERWAY ACROSS PORTIONS OF SERN AL/SRN GA AND NRN FL WHERE
   LATEST MLCAPE WAS ESTIMATED AOA 3000 J PER KG IN MANY AREAS. A WEAK
   MID/UPPER LEVEL IMPULSE AND LOW LEVEL CONVERGENCE AND LIMITED
   CAPPING WILL ALL CONTRIBUTE TO A STEADY INCREASE IN TSTM COVERAGE
   ACROSS THESE AREAS THAT ARE CURRENTLY EXPERIENCING RAPID BOUNDARY
   LAYER HEATING. WITH MID LEVEL WINDS AND EFFECTIVE SHEAR ACROSS THE
   REGION LIKELY TO REMAIN WEAK...CONVECTIVE ORGANIZATION WILL BE
   DEPENDENT ON VERY SMALL/SUBTLE BOUNDARY AND STORM SCALE INTERACTIONS
   DRIVEN BY OVERALL STORM COVERAGE AND YET TO BE SEEN EVOLVING
   PULSE/MULTICELLULAR MODES. GIVEN MAGNITUDE OF THETA-E LAPSE RATES
   AND POTENTIAL FOR PRECIPITATION LOADING IN SUCH A MOIST AND UNSTABLE
   REGIME...AT LEAST ISOLATED STORMS PRODUCING DAMAGING DOWNBURST WINDS
   APPEAR LIKELY. IF THIS CONVECTION CAN COALESCE AND DRIVE UPSCALE
   COLD POOL DEVELOPMENT COINCIDENT WITH SOME ORGANIZING INFLUENCE FROM
   THE ELY WAVE ACROSS NRN FL AND SRN GA...A SEVERE TSTM WATCH MIGHT BE
   WARRANTED AHEAD OF OR AMIDST THE DEVELOPING GREATER STORM COVERAGE.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

watching the radar & I *actually* picked up on the rotation of a couple cells!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Coming a frog choker in Campton, blowing sideways. Bet it's not doing it at da Cafe'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Popping fast and furious just to my north. Time to unplug stuff I can't afford to replace...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Coming a frog choker in Campton, blowing sideways. Bet it's not doing it at da Cafe'



I thought you wuz in Winder??


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you wuz in Winder??



Da Cafe'356 in Winder, work over here in Campton.


----------



## DDD (Jul 17, 2012)

Hurricane over South GA this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

Startin` to get cloudy here, with a lot of thunder. And it is dead still out there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Da Cafe'356 in Winder, work over here in Campton.



Dang you're close by. We'll have to hook up for lunch fixins at Camptons cafe one day.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang you're close by. We'll have to hook up for lunch fixins at Camptons cafe one day.



Sounds great, let me know. I'm still in pretty much in 3rd gear when I pass it goin home it's so close.


----------



## DDD (Jul 17, 2012)

That cell coming out of Winder is going to miss my house by about 5 miles.  Monroe is about to get shook up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> That cell coming out of Winder is going to miss my house by about 5 miles.  Monroe is about to get shook up.



quit your hoggin and send me some rain


----------



## DDD (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> quit your hoggin and send me some rain



I ma hogging nothing.  It went around my house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> I ma hogging nothing.  It went around my house.



Not mine... I got the Blackeyed Peas holding a concert outside...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> I ma hogging nothing.  It went around my house.


sure it did 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not mine... I got the Blackeyed Peas holding a concert outside...



must be nice!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sure it did
> 
> 
> must be nice!!



Lights flickering, wind blowing the rain sideways,,,,,,,,,,ITS AWESOME DUDE!!!


----------



## DDD (Jul 17, 2012)

I lied, cow plus flat rock plus wind at my house in the big Metropolis of Dacroe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> I lied, cow plus flat rock plus wind at my house in the big Metropolis of Dacroe



You gettin those videos I'm sending you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

RJ's home is gonna get hammered. This cluster of cells is moving south of me now and really exploding.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW! ain't seen anything like this in a while. Trees down and limbs flying raining upside down, just got lights back. Was a little bit concerned dere fer a moment.


----------



## DDD (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gettin those videos I'm sending you?



Negative.  Let me walk outside and get a better signal.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW! ain't seen anything like this in a while. Trees down and limbs flying raining upside down, just got lights back. Was a little bit concerned dere fer a moment.



that aint right, west ga needs rain bad....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW! ain't seen anything like this in a while. Trees down and limbs flying raining upside down, just got lights back. Was a little bit concerned dere fer a moment.



It was great wasnt it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that aint right, west ga needs rain bad....



GAWD look at you. You haven't even been married a full week and already you're a whiney mess..


----------



## DDD (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> GAWD look at you. You haven't even been married a full week and already you're a whiney mess..






I think he wants it to rain for other reasons...


----------



## DDD (Jul 17, 2012)

NWS just popped STW for Walton and Gwinnett headed South of ATL... maybe actually SE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> GAWD look at you. You haven't even been married a full week and already you're a whiney mess..



 your right, I gots ta pull it together!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Y'all think there's some lightning in these cells??


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

I know it's not a rain gauge, but they just pulled a bucket truck in the shop, it had right at 4" of rain water in the bucket. And that isn't counting all the rain that went sideways.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW! ain't seen anything like this in a while. Trees down and limbs flying raining upside down, just got lights back. Was a little bit concerned dere fer a moment.



I just talked to my wife.  Power is out, lightning popping everywhere.  The dogs and the cat are so scared they are behind the same couch and they hate each other.  Sounds like a good boomer.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> RJ's home is gonna get hammered. This cluster of cells is moving south of me now and really exploding.



lol...just started getting windy here.  wife and kids just left for the pool too  I'm guessing they're going to be turning right around.

Come on rain


----------



## david w. (Jul 17, 2012)

Sunny and 84 here.Good weather to be nekkid.


----------



## DDD (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmimby??????

Area forecast discussion...updated
national weather service peachtree city ga
200 pm edt tue jul 17 2012

.prev discussion... /issued 113 pm edt tue jul 17 2012/

update...
Quick update to tweak pops and wx based on current trends. Tweaked
down temps a little based on morning clouds and expected precip.
New watch confined to far southern counties but could see isold
severe storms just about anywhere. Convection allowing models...esp
recent hrrr runs...favoring southern ga...ne ga and ern atl metro thru
21z then nw ga after 21z. Seems reasonable. Mid level clouds
finally dissipating which should allow temps to climb quickly.
Cape already near 3000 j/kg based on spc mesoanalysis. 0-1km and
0-6km shear very weak so expect slow moving pulse storms yet
again. Pw near 1.9 inches so very heavy rainfall likely with isold
flooding possible.


----------



## DDD (Jul 17, 2012)

david w. said:


> Sunny and 84 here.Good weather to be nekkid.



   - Dancing Banana


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

Gettin dark here in Lawrenceville and hearing some thunder


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds and looks like things are about to get started down here by the airport.


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2012)

I swear ... I've worked 7 of the last 8 days and the one day i didnt, it didnt rain/storm. Every day that i have worked i've gotten chased by lightning and rained on. All hades already breakin loose today and i aint even there yet.



They gimme enough hours and i might break this drought.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Cloudy and 69 here and it feels GRRRRRRREAT !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cloudy and 69 here and it feels GRRRRRRREAT !!!



Are you nekkid too?????


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 17, 2012)

1 inch hail in Norcross. Frog strangler here in Lilburn. Rain baby rain !!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 17, 2012)

Trees down here in Nicholls, Ga .... Hwy #32 blocked .... lots of downed trees all over the town.... between 2/3pm today....

1.75" of rain too!


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 17, 2012)

Still no power in my area. GA Power says 2 more hours. Something underground got fried by lightning.

Kids are at their grandparents and my wife just bought that 50 Shades of Grey book.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nasty storm in gratis...... been out of power for an hour, i have never seen lightning and rain like this .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

HUNTER475 said:


> Nasty storm in gratis...... been out of power for an hour, i have never seen lightning and rain like this .



Yep, it's been a poppin pretty good around here..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

WOW, my power got K O 2x last night! heavy rain and tons of lighting! Thank you Lord for the rain!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

Here she comes!


----------



## DDD (Jul 20, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Here she comes!



She's falling apart as she comes... I don't like my chances.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

DDD said:


> She's falling apart as she comes... I don't like my chances.



 Its gunna miss me!


----------



## DDD (Jul 20, 2012)

Have no fear... the afternoon will be here...



> THE GREATER THUNDERSTORM THREAT WILL OCCUR DURING
> AFTERNOON HEATING AS AN ACTIVE UPPER TROUGH INTERACTS WITH A MOIST
> (NEAR 2 INCH PW`S) AND UNSTABLE AIR MASS (1500-2500 J/KG CAPE) TO
> PRODUCE SCATTERED TO NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS THIS
> ...


----------



## DDD (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2012)

its rainin in marietta  yall drive safe and not like a bunch of hotlanta its friday time ta get my drank on idjits


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2012)

It's a pouring in Canton/holly springs right now!!! Wind is a howlin!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

Trace!


----------



## DDD (Jul 20, 2012)

We gett'n it over here in Dacula.  I think the Mexican went to bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> We gett'n it over here in Dacula.  I think the Mexican went to bed.



Yep, all the fun stuff kept going south of me, just rain, so I went night night. If I'm not going to get all of the boomers and spinny things I'm going to sleep.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pouring rain here in north Jasper County!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, all the fun stuff kept going south of me, just rain, so I went night night. If I'm not going to get all of the boomers and spinny things I'm going to sleep.



We got a ton of rain this morning.  In-laws place about 2 miles away got 3.5 inches.  I'd say we got every bit of that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

will someone please send me three days of steady rain and a high of 70f? not to much to ask for is it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> will someone please send me three days of steady rain and a high of 70f? not to much to ask for is it?



We're moving into August..........hold on tight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're moving into August..........hold on tight.



hurricane time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hurricane time?



No, just pure mean as a snake headed devil woman hot...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, just pure mean as a snake headed devil woman hot...



You didn't need to say that mc!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice...real nice.. the GMC said 81 at 5:45 this mornin!


----------



## DDD (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Nice...real nice.. the GMC said 81 at 5:45 this mornin!



I had the same thought driving home last night... 82° at 11 PM.  This can not be good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

Question; on the NOAH Index what are they measuring when the graph indicates that it’s going positive or negative? If you go to the winter weather thread you can see an example that DDD posted at the end of march showing the index going negative and below normal temps moving in. jus axin don’t choot me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Question; on the NOAH Index what are they measuring when the graph indicates that it’s going positive or negative? If you go to the winter weather thread you can see an example that DDD posted at the end of march showing the index going negative and below normal temps moving in. jus axin don’t choot me!



If he was talking about the NAO, AO or PO then that is referring to the Oscillation over each region.

For today, the radar is starting to light up like a christmas tree.. Maybe DDD will share some rain with me this afternoon. He hawged it all last night..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2012)

Just had a hard rain hit us. This is a welcome relief.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just had a hard rain hit us. This is a welcome relief.


 I'm watching the radar!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 27, 2012)

getting down pretty good in Milledgeville right now..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2012)

Wish I could get a accurate 7 day forecast for my area before I cut alot of seed down in the birdfield.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I could get a accurate 7 day forecast for my area before I cut alot of seed down in the birdfield.



How about an hour or so out forecast? How fast can you sling seed?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 27, 2012)

Just picked up 1.5" in Heard County.


----------



## DDD (Jul 30, 2012)

The way things are shaping up for tomorrow... it may rock and roll in the form of some severe weather for sure.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 30, 2012)

DDD said:


> The way things are shaping up for tomorrow... it may rock and roll in the form of some severe weather for sure.




North? South?

How much hail in my back yard?


----------



## DDD (Jul 30, 2012)

Sargent said:


> North? South?
> 
> How much hail in my back yard?



I would say right now the Eastern and North Eastern side of the state could get rocked.

I am interested to see what NOAA has to say in their 1 PM update that should be out shortly.  The NAM, GFS and short range models have all went more severe in their latest runs.

If I was watching a snow storm come in and it ramped up like this 24 hours out, I would be    But it is sort of the reverse, tomorrow could be damaging.

Have to wait and see.

Here is a view of the winds at roughly 2000 feet up.  See the Pinwheel?  The SE side of that Pinwheel would be in for a rocking bad time.


----------



## DDD (Jul 30, 2012)

Of course the NWS out of PTC is doing their typical... what?  I don't see nuttn.....


----------



## DDD (Jul 30, 2012)

NWS opened up the watch area.  Would not be surprised to see that 15% change to 30% on the East side of Atlanta.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 30, 2012)

Is there any significance to the arrows on the outside of the colors on the last picture?


----------



## DDD (Jul 30, 2012)

georgia357 said:


> Is there any significance to the arrows on the outside of the colors on the last picture?



Yes and no.

Essentially you have an "area" that this covers.  However, NOAA does not cover internationl waters nor do they cover Canada.  If you notice the same thing is going on up there.  

Basically they are saying, "follow this arrow around to the next place you see this color you idjit!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2012)

DDD said:


> I would say right now the Eastern and North Eastern side of the state could get rocked.
> 
> I am interested to see what NOAA has to say in their 1 PM update that should be out shortly.  The NAM, GFS and short range models have all went more severe in their latest runs.
> 
> ...



Just had to interrupt my golf game with this stuff didn't  you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Cow + flat rock here, and this is just a rogue shower way ahead of this afternoons activity..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

If what I just experienced out of this rogue thunderstorm is any indication of what we will get later today,,,,,,,,,,whew!!!

One inch of rain in 20 minutes, extreme cloud to ground lightning and sporadic small hail.

I expect south of I-20 to see the worst of it, especially ESE Ga. as the daytime heating aids in STS development. All of South Ga could see some really volatile STS's but especially over towards Savannah, up to Macon and over to Augusta.

Oh, did I mention extremely heavy rain also?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

How about over this way Hugh. Do I need to put my trucks in the barn?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How about over this way Hugh. Do I need to put my trucks in the barn?



It'll be later on today, but I'm not counting anything out after seeing what Alabama got late yesterday. There's gonna be some hum dinger doozy of some storms out there today, and they will last well into the night before they lose the upper atmspheric heating and die down.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 31, 2012)

Gett'n teased IMBY!


----------



## sbfowler (Jul 31, 2012)

Will the activity fire back up over Northeast Georgia? The rain just seemed to evaporate as it often does when entering Georgia. I cut my grass last night in anticipation of the rain and feel I may have made a mistake.


----------



## DDD (Jul 31, 2012)

sbfowler said:


> Will the activity fire back up over Northeast Georgia? The rain just seemed to evaporate as it often does when entering Georgia. I cut my grass last night in anticipation of the rain and feel I may have made a mistake.



Sorry, just got back to the thread.  Yes, refiring has started, they will be of the scattered variety, but those who cash in their rain chips will be hansomely rewarded.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

we had some good rain in north paulding last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> we had some good rain in north paulding last night.



We'll pm you on where you can send your check..

Enjoy the rest of the week with hit and miss TS's, then expect them to be on the increase approaching the weekend.


----------



## Battlewagon (Aug 1, 2012)

1/4 inch Sunday afternoon IMBY. And another 1/4 inch IMBY through the course of yesterday. I am glad for it but still could use more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

Just sittin here catchin up on a little work on the puter, cruisin a few threads in between saves, and listening to Pandora. Then my phone alerts started yelling at me. I'm like "what tha'"""???? It's suppose to be a clear day!!! 

Crank up the radar and find this little booger sneaking in from the north. Potential for 1 inch hail!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 1, 2012)

South end of Lanier just got rocked!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 1, 2012)

There is a monster coming into the northern counties.  Whitfield, murray and other are about to get hammered.  Purple to white in middle of storm on radar


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> There is a monster coming into the northern counties.  Whitfield, murray and other are about to get hammered.  Purple to white in middle of storm on radar



MESO 7, 45k echo tops, 72kg/m2 VIL, 66 dbz REFL. 70% poss. of 2.5" hail


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

The lightning is extremely intense in that one also..


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The lightning is extremely intense in that one also..
> 
> View attachment 679845



I called my mom and dad, they are between Prater's mill and Beaverdale and they did not even know about it.  I am right on the Murray /Whitfield line about halfway down.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 1, 2012)

We got some good cloud cover over the sun but thats about it here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> We got some good cloud cover over the sun but thats about it here


Sarah........I know the forum clock is off a little, but where are you that you can see the sun covered up by the clouds??


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sarah........I know the forum clock is off a little, but where are you that you can see the sun covered up by the clouds??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2012)

SarahFair said:


>


I'll give you second to get your story Straight!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> We got some good cloud cover over the sun but thats about it here


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

nothing in north paulding last night. friday and saturday looks to be a little better chance for rain...woohoo!!


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 2, 2012)

Whats the weather in Helen this weekend?
It says 50% friday afternoon and 30% the rest of the weekend.
Weather in the mountains can be "jumpy"
So, what are the chances of it raining on my parade?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Whats the weather in Helen this weekend?
> It says 50% friday afternoon and 30% the rest of the weekend.
> Weather in the mountains can be "jumpy"
> So, what are the chances of it raining on my parade?



In the mountains? This time of year? I'd count on a good boomer every afternoon. Don't be out looking for the sun behind the clouds at night anymore though....


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In the mountains? This time of year? I'd count on a good boomer every afternoon. Don't be out looking for the sun behind the clouds at night anymore though....



Heh...
I shall try to resist


----------



## DDD (Aug 2, 2012)

We are going to have a chance at good thunderstorms here for the next 7 days.  I would say 40-50% chance every single day.

Now... its hurricane watching time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging news DDD in the midst of these unfortunate bad drought conditions that persist & cause many problems with crops.  

Unfortunately, the bad news about the U.S. nationwide drought continues, too.  



http://news.yahoo.com/half-us-counties-now-considered-disaster-areas-210826921.html 

Half of US counties now considered disaster areas

13 hrs ago 

AND 

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57484846/u.s-drought-half-of-all-counties-disaster-areas/

U.S. drought: Half of all counties disaster areas 

August 1, 2012 


"The U.S. Department of Agriculture's *addition of the 218 counties* means that *more than half of all U.S. counties — 1,584 in 32 states — have been designated primary disaster areas this growing season*, the vast majority of them mired in a drought that's considered the worst in decades."




















http://www.weather.com/news/wide-drought-usda-20120801 

Half of US Counties Now Considered Drought Areas

Aug 1, 2012 


"Counties in Arkansas, *Georgia*, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Mississippi, Nebraska, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Tennessee and Wyoming were included in Wednesday's announcement." 


"A dock extends into a dry cove where grass has begun to grow at Morse Reservoir in Noblesville, Ind., Wednesday, Aug. 1, 2012. The reservoir is six feet below normal levels."






"Burning Up: Roads Buckle"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> "A dock extends into a dry cove where grass has begun to grow at Morse Reservoir in Noblesville, Ind., Wednesday, Aug. 1, 2012. The reservoir is six feet below normal levels."




Looks like a great time to bring the dozer in and de-silt that lake. 18" deep don't make for much of a lake..


----------



## DDD (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like a great time to bring the dozer in and de-silt that lake. 18" deep don't make for much of a lake..



I agree.  I could take a few days off and run a bobcat if you want to get us a contract lined up.  LOL


----------



## DDD (Aug 2, 2012)

Alabama has really been the winner of the last week for storms and rain fall.  We can not catch a break.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

DDD said:


> Alabama has really been the winner of the last week for storms and rain fall.  We can not catch a break.



South Georgia is in the money today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> South Georgia is in the money today.


 WHEN??  It's thundering, but nuttin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHEN??  It's thundering, but nuttin!



It was coming right at you until you said that. You scared it away....


----------



## DDD (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHEN??  It's thundering, but nuttin!



Keebs, I need you to find some html that has a monkey winding up a box or some kind of mascot.

We will use said html when we are trying to generate some snow or in this case some rain.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was coming right at you until you said that. You scared it away....





DDD said:


> Keebs, I need you to find some html that has a monkey winding up a box or some kind of mascot.
> 
> We will use said html when we are trying to generate some snow or in this case some rain.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

DDD said:


> Keebs, I need you to find some html that has a monkey winding up a box or some kind of mascot.
> 
> We will use said html when we are trying to generate some snow or in this case some rain.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ahhhh....I remember having a sock monkey when I was a youngen!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I was thinking more of a trunk monkey...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was thinking more of a trunk monkey...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## DDD (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 2 just blew up for south GA..


----------



## DDD (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## DDD (Aug 2, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

DDD said:


> OMG!!!!!!



I'm quite certain that if the GON censor translated Rwandan, language infractions would have been handed down on that one...


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 2, 2012)

Dawson is getting some hail, some marble size.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Say howdy to Ernesto....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 3, 2012)

Saw the local TV weather news reports talking about Ernesto.  Guess the tropics will continue to get more active like it usually does this time of year.  Here's a couple graphics images below that will be interesting to watch as Ernesto develops. 


*Graphics images below automatically update with new developments every few hours:*


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Say howdy to Ernesto....
> 
> View attachment 680003



come stall over GA Ernesto, north GA that is


----------



## DDD (Aug 3, 2012)

3 models say Mexico... 3 models say U.S.

Which one will win???


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 3, 2012)

Heads up NO!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

DDD said:


> 3 models say Mexico... 3 models say U.S.
> 
> Which one will win???



Brownsville Texas..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.ajc.com/news/atlanta/fox-brothers-bbq-hopes-1490319.html

Hope they recover quickly, they make some good food.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://www.ajc.com/news/atlanta/fox-brothers-bbq-hopes-1490319.html
> 
> Hope they recover quickly, they make some good food.



Sounds like they plan on a speedy recovery.



> . We're going to try to be open for business in some capacity [Saturday]."


----------



## DDD (Aug 4, 2012)

Ernesto 

Here is probably the best guess going.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

DDD said:


> Ernesto
> 
> Here is probably the best guess going.



Well now, that narrows it down..


----------



## DDD (Aug 4, 2012)

The ensembles seem to think Mexico is the best shot going... there are  a few that bring it to the U.S. but not many.

There is not a lot of data that these models have to work with, however once south or South west of Cuba, there will be more data to pump into the models and they may handle the solutions better.


----------



## DDD (Aug 4, 2012)

Here are the operational models.  Still some hope for us to relieve our water woes.


----------



## DDD (Aug 4, 2012)

The tropical wave out over the Bahamas is going to help to really juice up the atmosphere tomorrow and Monday.   The front coming down through the country is going to make for some real good rain for all of us.

Good news for what is usually a dry month.


----------



## DDD (Aug 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well now, that narrows it down..



Are you saying it's going to Texas?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

DDD said:


> Are you saying it's going to Texas?



Dang DDD you already back at work? Sho was nice meeting you and your pretty family today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2012)

DDD said:


> Are you saying it's going to Texas?



Nope, that was yesterday. Today I'm saying it's gonna slam into the Yucatan peninsula.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 4, 2012)

Been raining here a bunch lately.


----------



## DDD (Aug 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang DDD you already back at work? Sho was nice meeting you and your pretty family today.



Sure was nice meeting you and Mr. Hornet!  

I am glad the kids took after their momma.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 5, 2012)

Got a good down pour here in Bonaire at my house.  Some decent thunder as well!  We sure needed it and could use a lot more!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

NICE easy sprinkling going on here!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't remember the last good soakin' rain we had here in west-central Georgia.Hope we get at least one this week!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2012)

'nother line just went thru............. had the DIsh guy out yesterday and he moved the dish........ wonder of wonders, I still have service during this rain!  My garden is REALLY enjoying this wet stuff!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, that was yesterday. Today I'm saying it's gonna slam into the Yucatan peninsula.



I've pretty much learned over the years just to go with the GFS. I've seen it too many times be right on the money even when all the rest of the models disagreed with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2012)

Just for giggles, since it's been a while since we've had two on the grid at the same time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

Ernesto's  behaving about like I suspected he would,,,,,,,,,,,,Unfortunately...


----------



## DDD (Aug 6, 2012)

It's not an all together bad thing that Ernesto is going south. 

The tropical wave that was over the Bahama's has pushed north and really juiced up the air.

GA is going to get some much needed rain fall today and tomorrow.  

Sneaking a peak down the road, Saturday and Sunday look NICE.  Low humidity and highs only in the 80's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

DDD said:


> It's not an all together bad thing that Ernesto is going south.
> 
> The tropical wave that was over the Bahama's has pushed north and really juiced up the air.
> 
> ...



can you change that 8 to a 4 on the highs for the weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> can you change that 8 to a 4 on the highs for the weekend



Here you go. 



You don't mind moving to Wainwright Alaska do you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> can you change that 8 to a 4 on the highs for the weekend





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 680476
> 
> You don't mind moving to Wainwright Alaska do you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 680476
> 
> You don't mind moving to Wainwright Alaska do you?


sounds good to me.... man wouldnt  mid 40s be nice right now? come on winter!!!!


Keebs said:


>



whatchu laughin at wooomennzzz???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Hugh, the weather liars down here say we`re apt to get a thumpin` in a couple of hours. Is there any chance of that happenin`?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

​


Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, the weather liars down here say we`re apt to get a thumpin` in a couple of hours. Is there any chance of that happenin`?



I'd say the possibility is good and gets better as the day goes on and the upper atmosphere heats up. I drew two arrows on this rad map. One is the motion of the system, the other is the direction it is heading. If that stuff on the southern side of it rotates on around then you folks will get lit up for sure..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Hugh. They talk like anywhere from 1 to 4 inches of rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Hugh. They talk like anywhere from 1 to 4 inches of rain.



I can see that, it isn't a fast moving system. If you don't want it you can send it my way. I'm tired of watching the weather split around me....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd say the possibility is good and gets better as the day goes on and the upper atmosphere heats up. I drew two arrows on this rad map. One is the motion of the system, the other is the direction it is heading. If that stuff on the southern side of it rotates on around then you folks will get lit up for sure..
> 
> View attachment 680794


what map/site did you get that from?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2012)

2 days worth of clouds in paulding, sure could use some rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what map/site did you get that from?



It's a pay weather software I use.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a pay weather software I use.


 figures!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> figures!



Have you used WeatherUnderground? It's free. Not near the filter / settings as the paid stuff, but still good to get an idea of what's heading your way.

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r....val=1&setprefs.7.key=RADSMO&setprefs.7.val=1


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2012)

We've gotten some good rain here in Covington over the past several days.  Sunday, didn't get anything, but Saturday was a washout and yesterday got several downpours throughout the afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you used WeatherUnderground? It's free. Not near the filter / settings as the paid stuff, but still good to get an idea of what's heading your way.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r....val=1&setprefs.7.key=RADSMO&setprefs.7.val=1


 Yeah, that's my go to!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

The rain just started here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The rain just started here.



looks like all of the good stuff stayed down in Florida and what was heading for you folks just broke apart. So much for a big rainfall totals..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> looks like all of the good stuff stayed down in Florida and what was heading for you folks just broke apart. So much for a big rainfall totals..


 don't make no sense!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> looks like all of the good stuff stayed down in Florida and what was heading for you folks just broke apart. So much for a big rainfall totals..




Sho nuff. It rained good for a few minutes, then just fizzled out.


----------



## DDD (Aug 7, 2012)

The rain over Douglas, Paulding, Cobb just north of ATL is impressive.

It's not moving and its dumping it out.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2012)

DDD said:


> The rain over Douglas, Paulding, Cobb just north of ATL is impressive.
> 
> It's not moving and its dumping it out.



Hope it stays over there for the evening.  Don't need rain tonight...gonna try and get some exercise tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't make no sense!



You got a good hornest nest of storms heading towards fitzbeccaville..


----------



## DDD (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a good hornest nest of storms heading towards fitzbeccaville..



mmm hmmm


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a good hornest nest of storms heading towards fitzbeccaville..





DDD said:


> mmm hmmm


 I was TRYING not to watch it so I wouldn't jinx it & make them go around me................... now ya'll gots me worried!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

OOoooooo I bet Mudracer is even getting in on this action!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I was TRYING not to watch it so I wouldn't jinx it & make them go around me................... now ya'll gots me worried!



Want me to watch it for you? It'll be guaranteed to fizzle into oblivion that way..
I swear, I can have a world class thunder boomer on my back doorstep, kick on the radar to see what it looks like and ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,poof,,,,,,,,,,,,,gone...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Want me to watch it for you? It'll be guaranteed to fizzle into oblivion that way..
> I swear, I can have a world class thunder boomer on my back doorstep, kick on the radar to see what it looks like and ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,poof,,,,,,,,,,,,,gone...


 Nooooo, don't look either!!!!!!!!  My garden needs rain, I *peeked* for just a second, it's still on course & looked like Mud was getting his fair share........... I'll wait now...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nooooo, don't look either!!!!!!!!  My garden needs rain, I *peeked* for just a second, it's still on course & looked like Mud was getting his fair share........... I'll wait now...............



I'm watching it anyway, and it's falling apart as it gets closer to you....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm watching it anyway, and it's falling apart as it gets closer to you....


 It looks "boogery" out my office window!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2012)

And it's coming dOWnnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Seeing pics & getting texts from folks over in Tifton................. man, there are under water!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Seeing pics & getting texts from folks over in Tifton................. man, there are under water!





We got a total of 2/10ths of an inch from when it started yesterday until now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Seeing pics & getting texts from folks over in Tifton................. man, there are under water!



yea, 6 inch rain gauge was running over this am in chula. 5 inches in south turner co.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 8, 2012)

Tifton and southern irwin county and northern berrien got flat wore out last night. On my way home from work they had hwy 82 detoured in three places because of water over the road. I saw some of the creeks rolling under the roads that looked like white water rapids. We got anywhere between 4 and 6 inches depending on where you was. And there has been some flooding of homes looked like round tifton hospital.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

Shoney's, Hwy 82, Tifton


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

White's Auto, Tifton


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Man, looks like the drought is over in Tifton. Too bad it couldn't have been more wide spread and a little less of it.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Shoney's, Hwy 82, Tifton



Wow....keebs reckon they will do something about that sink hole now?


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 8, 2012)

bam_bam said:


> Wow....keebs reckon they will do something about that sink hole now?



think that hole is fixen to get a little bigger!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 8, 2012)

peanutman04 said:


> think that hole is fixen to get a little bigger!



Yup..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like Friday will be our next best chance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

July takes the record. It was officially the hottest month on record ever for the contiguous United States since records started being kept in 1895.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2012)

bam_bam said:


> Wow....keebs reckon they will do something about that sink hole now?


 You'd think so, huh?


peanutman04 said:


> think that hole is fixen to get a little bigger!


Yeahup!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> July takes the record. It was officially the hottest month on record ever for the contiguous United States since records started being kept in 1895.
> 
> View attachment 681068


 I believe it, now, ya think we'll have an early fall?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Seeing pics & getting texts from folks over in Tifton................. man, there are under water!





Nicodemus said:


> We got a total of 2/10ths of an inch from when it started yesterday until now.




rain gauge said 7 and a 1/4 this morning



peanutman04 said:


> think that hole is fixen to get a little bigger!





bam_bam said:


> Yup..



aaahhhh, The lil grand canyon


----------



## DDD (Aug 8, 2012)

mmmm Viagra for Miguel...


----------



## DDD (Aug 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> July takes the record. It was officially the hottest month on record ever for the contiguous United States since records started being kept in 1895.
> 
> View attachment 681068



Al Gore quoted as saying, "Told ya so..."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

DDD said:


> Al Gore quoted as saying, "Told ya so..."



He's a moron from 10RC, what does he know?


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 8, 2012)

Gullywasher in Loganville. Bad lightning and wind. Blew so hard I have water coming in under the garage door.  Power is out after flickering 5-6 times and making me miss Jeopardy and the Women's Beach Volleyball.

Guess I better eat all the ice cream before it melts.

Got the Coleman going and looks like I'll get some reading done.

Think I can call out tomorrow and say my truck is stuck in the garage?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> \
> Think I can call out tomorrow and say my truck is stuck in the garage?





.42 inches here so far, right up the road from you. It was a good light show for sure..


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 8, 2012)

1-3/4" .... here in the flat woods...


----------



## DDD (Aug 8, 2012)

Man we flat out got lit up and man what a show I got to see!!


This was from up in the mountains today.






This was a cloud that was over the ball field last night.  The sun was setting in the west and the cloud behind me was causing this amazingly straight line to shoot across the sky. It almost looks fake.





This was the massive cloud that was just to my west tonight really pouring out the lightning.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Great photos DDD.


----------



## DDD (Aug 8, 2012)

Amazing.  Storms are trying to refire just west of me.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 8, 2012)

We didn't have anything here at the house tonight. Just a couple thunder clouds,and a couple sprinkles,but thats it.


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

Quite frankly guys, the next 5-7 days are going to be active.

South GA folks get the lions share of moisture today, however N. GA should still get the thunderstorms going.

Tomorrow NE GA is going to be under the gun for Severe Weather, but my interest is drawn to the Monday - Tuesday time frame and the NWS out of P'tree city seems to be "hoping" rather than dealing in reality.

Here is there disco from this morning for Sunday - Wednesday...



> LONG TERM /SATURDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY/...
> DOES NOT APPEAR TO BE MUCH CHANGE IN THE LARGE SCALE PATTERN
> EXPECTED NEXT WEEK. LONG WAVE TROUGH STILL PROGGED TO REMAIN OVER
> THE ERN CONUS ALBEIT WITH SMALLER AMPLITUDE. SHORT WAVE AND ASSOCD
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> Quite frankly guys, the next 5-7 days are going to be active.
> 
> South GA folks get the lions share of moisture today, however N. GA should still get the thunderstorms going.
> 
> ...



Give me a few minutes and I'll post the truth of what's coming the next few days vs. what the NWC PTC is dreaming about..


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give me a few minutes and I'll post the truth of what's coming the next few days vs. what the NWC PTC is dreaming about..



The NAM is very, very agressive.  If it were to verify...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 9, 2012)

I wish yall would share some rain with west Georgia. It has been all around us the last few days with nothing to so for it.


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> I wish yall would share some rain with west Georgia. It has been all around us the last few days with nothing to so for it.



I am hoping this holds together.  It is moving at a decent clip... but you know it has a tendency to get to the Alabama / Georgia line and fall to pieces.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> I wish yall would share some rain with west Georgia. It has been all around us the last few days with nothing to so for it.



for sure! I had thunder and nice wind but no RAIN last night!  grass looks like I hit it with round up


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

Also to note is the cell blowing up just West of Talledega... she has 22,000 foot top on her and climbing...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> The NAM is very, very agressive.  If it were to verify...



Does it ever?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like the heaviest of potential will be coming through our area over night, when the least possibility for development exist, but will refire and dump some really good rain from SOWEGA up through Mid Ga tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's the accumulated total precip we "could" receive over the next few days.


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

There is a good line of storms forming in East Alabama... looks like we may get lucky today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> There is a good line of storms forming in East Alabama... looks like we may get lucky today.



Oh yeah, jinx us why don't you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

it is very dark and thunderin in marietta! to the roof with a six pack and a lawn chair.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it is very dark and thunderin in marietta! to the roof with a six pack and a lawn chair.


Make sure you have a long metal pole to hold up in the air also..


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it is very dark and thunderin in marietta! to the roof with a six pack and a lawn chair.



Same here near the elementary school. I broke out the scotch.


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, jinx us why don't you?



I am in Kennesaw, that should be jinx enough!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Talledega is under a STS Warning. Hopefully it will hold together coming into Jawja.


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

Those FLW guys better fish fast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure you have a long metal pole to hold up in the air also..


copper works right?


Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Same here near the elementary school. I broke out the scotch.


 


DDD said:


> I am in Kennesaw, that should be jinx enough!



how long you in kenny saw?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> copper works right?



To borrow a phrase from Sarah Palin; "You Betcha!!!"


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> copper works right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh.. bout 4ish.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> oh.. bout 4ish.



Got one trying to grow out of Stone Mountain that might water your yard if it lives that long.


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got one trying to grow out of Stone Mountain that might water your yard if it lives that long.



It will never happen.  They cut my yard this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> oh.. bout 4ish.



sentyens a pm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> It will never happen.  They cut my yard this morning.



Lightning ionizes the air, producing nitrogen. It will need mowing again tomorrow...


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

At least I am consistent.  Seems to be falling apart


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> At least I am consistent.  Seems to be falling apart



that's because I have my radar on watching it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

OK, I turned the radar off. Y'all batten down the hatches...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I turned the radar off. Y'all batten down the hatches...



 The bottom just fell out here!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The bottom just fell out here!!!


Does that mean it's rainin or that Sugar Plum has arrived?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that mean it's rainin or that Sugar Plum has arrived?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that mean it's rainin or that Sugar Plum has arrived?


 lawd, talk about walkin the line!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> At least I am consistent.  Seems to be falling apart


 That's not ALL you are.............. you sir, are a HEART breaker and I don't mean that in a NICE way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's not ALL you are.............. you sir, are a HEART breaker and I don't mean that in a NICE way!



Did he umpire some games down your way too?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he umpire some games down your way too?


 no, worse, and in front of God & everybody!


----------



## ryano (Aug 9, 2012)

violent lightning storm in Jasper Ga right now........our power has tried to go off about 15 times in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

ryano said:


> violent lightning storm in Jasper Ga right now........our power has tried to go off about 15 times in the last 20 minutes.



Pea and nickle size hail in that area as well.


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no, worse, and in front of God & everybody!



Quit yer whining... its coming...


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 9, 2012)

MC,
Question. Do you think (or believe) there is some kind of geographical block, or influence, on the weather systems for W. GA. Particularly the W. Coweta Heard area. Reason I ask is after watching and keeping up with weather with you guys over the last couple of years, Its plum funny sometimes how the rain just seems to split us and at times just completely dissipates before reaching us here. Know we get rain dont get me wrong. As well as our share of severe storms in the spring. But looking at the drought charts, watching the radar images and such, its nowhere near what the areas just north and south of us get. Its almost like theres a something near the Bama line west of us that seems to have a profound effect year after year lately that just wont allow it to happen. 
Anyways, maybe its just my imagination due to us needing and wishing for rain so much in our area. But I cant help but notice a pattern here. A pattern that seems to be prevelant every year here lately. Especially where the late summer and early fall storms are concerened.
Sorry for the long post, but your opinion will be appreciated as well as tell me if im imagining things or not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

Boy howdy, it is rainin` like nobodys business down here right now. It is forevermore comin` down.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> Quit yer whining... its coming...


Don't bother, stick to the weather.............. I'll follow the messican from now on.........................


----------



## DDD (Aug 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't bother, stick to the weather.............. I'll follow the messican from now on.........................



That's fine.  I hear he's into dudes.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> That's fine.  I hear he's into dudes.


~sigh~ whatever...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

DDD said:


> That's fine.  I hear he's into dudes.





Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ whatever...........



....keebs i aint laughin at ya im laughin with ya


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ....keebs i aint laughin at ya im laughin with ya


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 9, 2012)

Ya'll were right again as usual.  Georgia big storm system all over doppler radars moving in fast & loud.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy howdy, it is rainin` like nobodys business down here right now. It is forevermore comin` down.



You're welcome...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're welcome...





I do apreciate it and hope ya`ll get some of it! Looks like we got more we`re fixin` to get too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I do apreciate it and hope ya`ll get some of it! Looks like we got more we`re fixin` to get too.



From the sound of the mortars going off outside we're about to get thumped..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

That was a goodun... .75 inches of rain and a ton of lightning. Just now gettin back on the puter. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was a goodun... .75 inches of rain and a ton of lightning. Just now gettin back on the puter. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings us.





Hugh, it`s clear here again, but we got 3 and 6/10ths here at the house out of that rainstorm.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 9, 2012)

We only had light sprinkles here ... off and on most of the evening.... I did get a 8"/10" pine tree down in the yard from a heavy gust about 4:30 pm today....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, it`s clear here again, but we got 3 and 6/10ths here at the house out of that rainstorm.



Man y'all really needed that. I'll see if I can't send another good soakin your way tomorrow too.



BriarPatch99 said:


> We only had light sprinkles here ... off and on most of the evening.... I did get a 8"/10" pine tree down in the yard from a heavy gust about 4:30 pm today....



Just wait til tomorrow. I don't expect as much in the way of   concentrated thunderstorms up here tomorrow, but I think we'll have some good rain out of isolated severe cells with a real good amount of wind with them.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, I just got back from Knoxville and right around Sweetwater, it got nasty and stayed that way all the way through Cleveland.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like a bow feature on the storms rolling through Birmingham. Wonder if thier gonna hold together pushing east?


----------



## DDD (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know but I am hoping a good lightning storm comes over Loganville and lights a certain thief up.


----------



## DDD (Aug 10, 2012)

Bartow County just hit the Severe Thunder Storm warning status.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

I feel sorry for you folks that went to bed thinking it was all over. Those little bitty storms earlier were just a warm up.

We've got a forever more hornets nest of what appears to be a serious electrical storm heading this way. Don't say one of us idjits wasn't awake here to warn you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

WAKE UP PEOPLE !!!! This is serious stuff...


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

I know next to nothing about reading these maps, is it moving East Northeast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> I know next to nothing about reading these maps, is it moving East Northeast?



Dead east. Hopefully they'll weaken or fall apart before they get to me, much less your side of the state. I haven't been in a good electrical storm since 83, and I don't want to be this time either. Been way too close to lightning at the wrong place and the wrong time too many times..

Should be some frog stranglin rain with this stuff too.

Moving along at a pretty good clip.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am still awake.  I was watching this stuff come in from Alabama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WAKE UP PEOPLE !!!! This is serious stuff...





I don't think they hear ya ????  From the looks of it, they'll be up shortly.


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dead east. Hopefully they'll weaken or fall apart before they get to me, much less your side of the state. I haven't been in a good electrical storm since 83, and I don't want to be this time either. Been way too close to lightning at the wrong place and the wrong time too many times..
> 
> Should be some frog stranglin rain with this stuff too.
> 
> Moving along at a pretty good clip.


Thanks for the info. That map you put up is scary!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

The lightning on the south end of this stuff has let up real good. But we should be hearing from Blood on Ground real soon. He's about to be blasted out of bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Man that thing is moving FAST !!!  Just looked at the Dopplar for my area, we got all equipment on high ground for the weekend.  Diesel pumps are fueled and ready.  I was really hoping for a easy night . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

I texted DDD, but I guess he's snoozin real good. If they hold together he might have wished he had that phone on extra loud..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WAKE UP PEOPLE !!!! This is serious stuff...



Glad you're at the helm looking out for us. 

Earlier I was watching quite a light show of lightning, but now angry loud sounds of vicious thunder are all around.  Hang in there folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Glad you're at the helm looking out for us.
> 
> Earlier I was watching quite a light show of lightning, but now angry loud sounds of vicious thunder are all around.  Hang in there folks.



Well, now we know where "Somewhere in the Great Outdoors" is...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 11, 2012)

Heard yesterday on one of the local metro Atlanta TV weather reports on 2, 5, or 11 that the weather radio towers were down in St. Mtn. & Athens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Heard yesterday on one of the local metro Atlanta TV weather reports on 2, 5, or 11 that the weather radio towers were down in St. Mtn. & Athens.



That's not good, but I only use mine when spinny things are a risk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like it's goin north of me. You folks around Zebulon and Jackson keep your eyes peeled for that one coming out of Bama. Catch y'all in the morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

It's fixin to get a little lively around Albany and Leesburg, but it won't last too long. Someone tell Pookie and Nicodemus to duck..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2012)

Holy lightning strikes bat man!!!!! It was badere last night ... about to check for damage! BBL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Holy lightning strikes bat man!!!!! It was badere last night ... about to check for damage! BBL



I tried to wake you up to warn you, sleeping beauty, but nooooo, you had to log off of GON early...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Is this stuff past us Mig, or will it form more showers and thunderstorms behind it as it passes?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is this stuff past us Mig, or will it form more showers and thunderstorms behind it as it passes?



It's passed, but still squeezing out the last drops. The front is stationary, which means hit and miss showers will pop up most of the day, but should start clearing good this afternoon, sunny tomorrow and then another 30% chance for Monday afternoon/evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's passed, but still squeezing out the last drops. The front is stationary, which means hit and miss showers will pop up most of the day, but should start clearing good this afternoon, sunny tomorrow and then another 30% chance for Monday afternoon/evening.



Gotcha...preciate it!!


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried to wake you up to warn you, sleeping beauty, but nooooo, you had to log off of GON early...



Where was my warning for the Grovetown / Augusta area this morning? 

May a thousand fleas....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Otis said:


> Where was my warining for the Grovetown / Augusta area this morning?
> 
> May a thousand fleas....



I don't do South Carolina forecast...


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't do South Carolina forecast...




I'm in Jawga you flea bitten rodent!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Otis said:


> I'm in Jawga you flea bitten rodent!



Only by the tax map, geographically, you're a goat herder..


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only by the tax map, geographically, you're a goat herder..




Then Alabama must have invaded, cause I ain't never paid a nickle to Jawga 'cept sales tax


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Otis said:


> Then Alabama must have invaded, cause I ain't never paid a nickle to Jawga 'cept sales tax



Because you're one of those Government leeches..


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 13, 2012)

Is the stuff back in Alabama and West tenn going to hold together and give us some storms here in North Georgia?  It feels cool and dry out there, so I would think there's not much fuel for it.


----------



## DDD (Aug 13, 2012)

Pretty interesting stuff back in Mississippi and Alabama.  

The unknown about these is how they are fueled.  The rain today and the ones back in MS and AL are upper air driven and sorta like the snow storm that nailed Athens, GA back about 3 years ago, it doesn't need gas from the gulf to make a mess.  It brings it's own fuel.

Models are having a horrible time reasoning out the future of these storms.  Heck, the chance of rain today in GA was 0.  LOL... models just can not be trusted.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

DDD said:


> Pretty interesting stuff back in Mississippi and Alabama.
> 
> The unknown about these is how they are fueled.  The rain today and the ones back in MS and AL are upper air driven and sorta like the snow storm that nailed Athens, GA back about 3 years ago, it doesn't need gas from the gulf to make a mess.  It brings it's own fuel.
> 
> Models are having a horrible time reasoning out the future of these storms.  Heck, the chance of rain today in GA was 0.  LOL... models just can not be trusted.



man N paulding got nailed 4 am this morning! tons of lightning with also.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 14, 2012)

Got a good rain yesterday & this morning.  Seems like Georgia is getting some nice waves of showers coming thru lately.  Sure does help some.


----------



## DDD (Aug 14, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Got a good rain yesterday & this morning.  Seems like Georgia is getting some nice waves of showers coming thru lately.  Sure does help some.



Another wave of showers is about to push through the state from now until about 11 AM.

We will refire this afternoon with pretty good stuff so that should be fun to watch.


This weekend will be pretty wet, however a cold front should bring pretty dry conditions for Monday along with highs in the low 80's and lower humidity.  It's about a month early to be seeing this.  Usually this weather pattern is reserved for September.  Early Fall?  Too hard to say... but it is possible we might not go back into the 90's the rest of 2012 after Sunday.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 14, 2012)

DDD said:


> Another wave of showers is about to push through the state from now until about 11 AM.
> 
> We will refire this afternoon with pretty good stuff so that should be fun to watch.
> 
> ...



I'm done with it!


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 14, 2012)

DDD said:


> Another wave of showers is about to push through the state from now until about 11 AM.
> 
> We will refire this afternoon with pretty good stuff so that should be fun to watch.
> 
> ...



That would make me as happy as a fat girl in a doughnut shop.


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> That would make me as happy as a fat girl in a doughnut shop.



x100!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2012)

DDD said:


> Another wave of showers is about to push through the state from now until about 11 AM.
> 
> We will refire this afternoon with pretty good stuff so that should be fun to watch.
> 
> ...






You really need to rely more on personal experience and your gut before you repeat stuff like this..


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You really need to rely more on personal experience and your gut before you repeat stuff like this..




Sounds like an Obama campaign promise.  People just want to believe it soooo bad....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Sounds like an Obama campaign promise.  People just want to believe it soooo bad....



I have too many memories of sweating my rear end off once bow season starts to believe any of that non-sense...


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have too many memories of sweating my rear end off once bow season starts to believe any of that non-sense...



LOL.

And it is coming from the guy who cries "snow...snow....snow..."



He's just jealous that for the past 18 months, he's had only 1 thread to your 15.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> LOL.
> 
> And it is coming from the guy who cries "snow...snow....snow..."
> 
> ...



No, I'm just an old geezer that has many more years in the woods. He's a young buck rubbin on some trees...


----------



## DDD (Aug 14, 2012)

I fixed it for ya...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, I'm just an old geezer.  He's a sharp looking young buck rubbin on some trees...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, I'm just an old geezer that has many more years in the woods. He's a young buck rubbin on some trees...





DDD said:


> I fixed it for ya...



y'all are  so kwit yer horsin around and get back to the weather!!! or  this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

git em Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> git em Blood.



got em runnin fer the hills


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 15, 2012)

Lets talk winter...
Can we have an ice storm ...or 3?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> got em runnin fer the hills



Pfffffffffft



SarahFair said:


> Lets talk winter...
> Can we have an ice storm ...or 3?



Absolutely, you can have as many as you want, as long as you are in the right place at the right time somewhere on this globe..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pfffffffffft
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, you can have as many as you want, as long as you are in the right place at the right time somewhere on this globe..




mornin sir!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin sir!



May dad was sir, I am, , , , , well, , , ,


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely, you can have as many as you want, as long as you are in the right place at the right time somewhere on this globe..



Well you just tell me where I need to be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Well you just tell me where I need to be.



Oh Lawdy. I hope Quack doesn't see this...


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Lawdy. I hope Quack doesn't see this...


If I find out Ive been set up...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

sarahfair said:


> if i find out ive been set up...



thats what he is tryin ta keep you from!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Lets talk winter...
> Can we have an ice storm ...or 3?





I agree. In fact, a foot of snow that stays from late October till the middle of March before it melts will suit me. Right here in South Georgia.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. In fact, a foot of snow that stays from late October till the middle of March before it melts will suit me. Right here in South Georgia.


 I'll second that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll second that!





This would be a good start.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> If I find out Ive been set up...



Is that a promise? 



Nicodemus said:


> I agree. In fact, a foot of snow that stays from late October till the middle of March before it melts will suit me. Right here in South Georgia.



Boy wouldn't that chap Al Gore's hiney?


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> This would be a good start.



I agree!
From 2009..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> This would be a good start.





SarahFair said:


> I agree!
> From 2009..


 to both of those!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 15, 2012)

Seems to be gettin colder!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I agree!
> From 2009..



That is an awesome pic Sarah!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that a promise?
> 
> 
> 
> Boy wouldn't that chap Al Gore's hiney?



Yep!!  



SarahFair said:


> I agree!
> From 2009..





Mine was from that last big snow we had down here. Done forgot the year?    The picture is the back of my pasture here in Lee County. Where was yours taken, Sarah?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Y'all quit with the snow pics. It's not fair to tease DDD like that...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all quit with the snow pics. It's _*not fair to tease DDD*_ like that...


and why not? he doesn't even know the gender of his *followers*, I say it's open season!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and why not? he doesn't even know the gender of his *followers*, I say it's open season!



Man, you can say that again...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and why not? he doesn't even know the gender of his *followers*, I say it's open season!



Hang out over in the PF. Some of those members don't even know their own gender..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Man, you can say that again...


 _really?_ 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hang out over in the PF. Some of those members don't even know their own gender..


 I KNOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On my street here in Walton County


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _really?_
> 
> I KNOW!!!!!!!!!



Mud is that you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

y'all are  so kwit yer horsin around and get back to the weather!!! or  this


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> y'all are  so kwit yer horsin around and get back to the weather!!! or  this


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> y'all are  so kwit yer horsin around and get back to the weather!!! or  this



Brang it Shawty...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>



I thought you might like that. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang it Shawty...



I aint shawt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you might like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I aint shawt.



Well then, just how big a gal are you then...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then, just how big a gal are you then...


she ain't "shawt" but she's a little 'ol thang!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> she ain't "shawt" but she's a little 'ol thang!



So she's altitudally challenged huh?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So she's altitudally challenged huh?


 hhhhmmmm........... think Yara but taller and not as dark............


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you might like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I aint shawt.



I did!! this place keeps me ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

y'all are  so kwit yer horsin around and get back to the weather!!! or this 

and quit talkin about me. 
__________________


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hhhhmmmm........... think Yara but taller and not as dark............


So she's 4'3" instead of 4'2"?



blood on the ground said:


> I did!! this place keeps me ...


The bill is in the mail.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> y'all are  so kwit yer horsin around and get back to the weather!!! or this
> 
> and quit talkin about me.
> __________________


Oh chillax or I'll go to lunch with Hornet 22 and the real gossip will begin..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So she's 4'3" instead of 4'2"?
> 
> 
> The bill is in the mail.
> ...



 do you take a check?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> do you take a check?



Credit cards only. PM me the numbers of all of your cards...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Here y'all iz!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> y'all are  so kwit yer horsin around and get back to the weather!!! or this
> 
> and quit talkin about me.
> __________________


 but, but, but, you're such a GOOOOD subject!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh chillax or I'll go to lunch with Hornet 22 and the real gossip will begin..


 you're THAT close to Winder?!?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're THAT close to Winder?!?!?!



Yes I am, why? and I'm even closer to H22's place of bidness..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes I am, why? and I'm even closer to H22's place of bidness..


 I just didn't realize it............ that's all...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I just didn't realize it............ that's all...........



PM sent, and currently sitting at 866 ft. asl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes I am, why? and I'm even closer to H22's place of bidness..



Lots closer than I am.


----------



## DDD (Aug 15, 2012)

Ugh... I have to retract my "might not get back to 90" statement.  Dang it.

Also, quit posting dang snow pictures!!!  It aint right!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

DDD said:


> Ugh... I have to retract my "might not get back to 90" statement.



Well duhhhhhh....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Aaaahhhhhhfeelinbetteralready!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

I like this map...


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 16, 2012)

This article makes it sound like an interesting winter.  DDD may get several threads this year.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/48679412


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 16, 2012)

I like that cool-aid.  ^^^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> This article makes it sound like an interesting winter.  DDD may get several threads this year.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/48679412



I've got to wait until someone more credible than MSNBC comes out with this kind of news. They are the moonbat booger eaters of the media world.


----------



## DDD (Aug 16, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> This article makes it sound like an interesting winter.  DDD may get several threads this year.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/48679412



I will say this... Accuweather is long known for showing snow love to the NE.  They always think they are going to get hammered.  Now, they very well may, but I will believe it when I see it.

2 winters back they also said La Nina was going to rule our winter and they said it would be like this past winter.  I don't think I have to remind you guys what 2 winters back was like.

One thing I am interested to know this October and November is how much fat people are seeing on the deer.  In the Fall before the snow of Christmas and the big snow in January, many, many of the hunters were seeing unrememberle amounts of fat on the deer they were killing.  It was a severely cold winter in the SE 2 winters back.

Anything has to be better than this last winter... what a dud.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got to wait until someone more credible than MSNBC comes out with this kind of news. They are the moonbat booger eaters of the media world.



I know, I know.  It's kind of like Santa, you want to believe sooooo much, but deep down you know the truth.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 16, 2012)

Listen...
Its too hot outside compared to the last few days..
Please, fix this


----------



## savreds (Aug 16, 2012)

Just had a ton of rain move thru the Savannah area in the last two hours!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2012)

DDD said:


> I will say this... Accuweather is long known for showing snow love to the NE.  They always think they are going to get hammered.  Now, they very well may, but I will believe it when I see it.
> 
> 2 winters back they also said La Nina was going to rule our winter and they said it would be like this past winter.  I don't think I have to remind you guys what 2 winters back was like.
> 
> ...



did you forget a comma?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Listen...
> Its too hot outside compared to the last few days..
> Please, fix this



Well since you asked nicely,



savreds said:


> Just had a ton of rain move thru the Savannah area in the last two hours!



Define a ton in inches.



gobbleinwoods said:


> did you forget a comma?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define a ton in inches.


That would be roughly 55,463.11702717693 Cubic inches, if the water was @ 60 degrees when weighed!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Bad news kiddies. I just looked at the temps 10 days out. Looks like we will be all over the century mark next weekend...


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bad news kiddies. I just looked at the temps 10 days out. Looks like we will be all over the century mark next weekend...



Why am I seeing 80s?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Why am I seeing 80s?



I don't know what you are looking at so I can't answer that. I am speaking of Aug. 25th, just to make sure we are on the same page.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Hopefully something exciting will develop this afternoon.


----------



## savreds (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define a ton in inches.
> 
> 
> 
> :



About 2" IMBY and around 3.5" on da Island... or  a ton... better make that a couple of tons!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like the severe risk has been expanded to include the SOWEGA folks today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

If the sudden explosion of fire ant activity is any indicator, I'm thinking that after next weeks heat wave we will see a good cool down coming for us. That is my SWAG forecast for the week..


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know what you are looking at so I can't answer that. I am speaking of Aug. 25th, just to make sure we are on the same page.



Weather.com says 84..
Its _GOING_ to be 84!


----------



## DDD (Aug 17, 2012)

NWS says they don't have a clue and neither do the models for today's rain chances.



> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> 208 PM EDT FRI AUG 17 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Weather.com says 84..
> Its _GOING_ to be 84!





I`m gonna hold you to that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> NWS says they don't have a clue and neither do the models for today's rain chances.



dude thats the most honest forecast i have ever read.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dude thats the most honest forecast i have ever read.



aint that da truff. 
I thought it was pose to rain today, ALL DAY.


----------



## DDD (Aug 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> aint that da truff.
> I thought it was pose to rain today, ALL DAY.




I am expecting more storms to pop up, but the line that has formed down around I-20 makes me wonder how much energy it is robbing out of the atmosphere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

DDD said:


> I am expecting more storms to pop up, but the line that has formed down around I-20 makes me wonder how much energy it is robbing out of the atmosphere.



I just hope they pop up around me! I love a good afternoon storm.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm gunna wash the truck!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 17, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> I'm gunna wash the truck!!


Come wash mine to Even though we've prolly had more rain than anyone in the state lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Weather.com says 84..
> Its _GOING_ to be 84!



If you only knew how bad I wanted to agree with you...


----------



## DDD (Aug 18, 2012)

Good, good rain inbound.  We'll take it.


----------



## DDD (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2012)

DDD said:


> Good, good rain inbound.  We'll take it.



You know good and well it will get gobbled up by the state line sponge... Folks in Mid Ga. might get some, but I'm not staying awake to see us Ga. Yankees get any.


----------



## DDD (Aug 18, 2012)

Glad to see the GFS has backed off the heat wave it was advertising next week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

DDD said:


> Glad to see the GFS has backed off the heat wave it was advertising next week.


Was.......... The GFS isn't letting up on it much.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

After the hot temps this summer I hope it’s colder than a well diggers behind this winter. 

Anyone want to take a stab at a fall prediction?


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> After the hot temps this summer I hope it’s colder than a well diggers behind this winter.
> 
> Anyone want to take a stab at a fall prediction?



It will get darker earlier in the evening and daylite later in the morning, and there will be college football on Saturdays. Man, ain't nuttin to this forecastin bidness.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> It will get darker earlier in the evening and daylite later in the morning, and there will be college football on Saturdays. Man, ain't nuttin to this forecastin bidness.



good call hornet.... and ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> It will get darker earlier in the evening and daylite later in the morning, and there will be college football on Saturdays. Man, ain't nuttin to this forecastin bidness.



Good, then you take over my job, I'm goin fishin.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, then you take over my job, I'm goin fishin.


 stop by & get me!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, then you take over my job, I'm goin fishin.



OKden, since da messican done went fishing, I'll have to do my best. Tomorrow looks like it won't be real hot here. LOVEMYLABS will be cooler than TBUG, some sun with some clouds. More of each in differnt places. Will be able to pick the garden bout 20 minits till 7 when da sun starts up. And it will be Tuesday; Campton Resttrant will be havin meatloaf and fixns for the special o the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> OKden, since da messican done went fishing, I'll have to do my best. Tomorrow looks like it won't be real hot here.* LOVEMYLABS will be cooler than TBUG,* some sun with some clouds. More of each in differnt places. Will be able to pick the garden bout 20 minits till 7 when da sun starts up. And it will be Tuesday; Campton Resttrant will be havin meatloaf and fixns for the special o the day.



Only by 1 degree. That one almost got you...
High temp for Davenport tomorrow is 85
High temp for Valdosta tomorrow is 86

Now, what time we gonna meet at Camptons for meatloaf..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> stop by & get me!



 I thought fishin was my call


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought fishin was my call



Then you go get her...

I need H22 to answer my post so I know what time to go get meatloaf at Campton's today...


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

It's gonna be nice this week and this weekend... highs in the low to mid 80's and low humidity.

I might... just might can go back to... "we might not see 90 again"


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> It's gonna be nice this week and this weekend... highs in the low to mid 80's and low humidity.
> 
> I might... just might can go back to... "we might not see 90 again"



 that would rock!! dont forget last october, cold snap and then no winter at all....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> It's gonna be nice this week and this weekend... highs in the low to mid 80's and low humidity.
> 
> I might... just might can go back to... "we might not see 90 again"



Just had to jinx us didn't you....

Looky looky what we'll be watchin next week..


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then you go get her...
> 
> I need H22 to answer my post so I know what time to go get meatloaf at Campton's today...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to jinx us didn't you....
> 
> Looky looky what we'll be watchin next week..
> 
> View attachment 683965



Won't be any time for sitdown lunches this week.  MC, already had several calls from some of the guys in our northern region wanting to know what you and TripD say bout that storm. They done got more confidence in ya'll than the weather folks on tv. Wanting to know if they needed to wash clothes and get ready to roll end of the week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Won't be any time for sitdown lunches this week.  MC, already had several calls from some of the guys in our northern region wanting to know what you and TripD say bout that storm. They done got more confidence in ya'll than the weather folks on tv. Wanting to know if they needed to wash clothes and get ready to roll end of the week.



It'll be next week before we have to worry about that storm. It's a goodun though. Big storm capable of getting nasty. I suspect it'll be declared a Tropical Storm before the day is over. As far as the landfall track, it is still too far out to tell on that one. One thing I'm watching is a massive coronal hole on the sun putting out some pretty good geomagnetic winds creating great aurora's for the arctic and northern territories. Should this bad boy start throwing out some 'm' or 'x' class flares (CME's) while it is facing our direction, I would suspect that we would have a shift in the AO and NAO that would force the storm further west towards the Mississippi Delta for a landfall. 

If anyone needs the rain, the Mississippi Valley does, but where that system would move far enough north in that region to be very beneficial is doubtful. What they need is lots of rain up north and a heavy snowfall this winter to give a good melt and run-off to replenish the river, which is at a terrible drought level right now, interfering with waterway commerce.

Never fear though, we'll definitely be keeping an eye on this one. I believe this one, should it make it to Hurricane strength, will be named Isaac.


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Won't be any time for sitdown lunches this week.  MC, already had several calls from some of the guys in our northern region wanting to know what you and TripD say bout that storm. They done got more confidence in ya'll than the weather folks on tv. Wanting to know if they needed to wash clothes and get ready to roll end of the week.



Old Isaac looks like he will hit some warm water then track across Eastern Cuba then turn up the East Coast.  If the operational model of the GFS is to be believed, it would just RAKE the whole East coast of Florida and then absolutely abolish the drought in Georgia.





























We are almost inside of a week.  If this track holds the next 24-48 hours then the talking heads will really begin to talk it up.

Right now if my eyeballs do not deceive me, Isaac would come onshore just south of Daytona and head north wreaking havoc.  He would come on shore as a CAT 2 or low CAT 3.

Amazing amounts of rainfall from Tuesday to Friday and we need it.  




















The Canadian model does this with Isaac:






 

The Canadian model is almost a mirror image of Hugo in strength and placement for landfall.  It's not taking the same track as Hugo did initially but brings it on land at the same place and strength.  For once I hope those French are wrong!  


Sorry for all the pics, but personally I am pulling for the GFS selfishly for the amount of rain it would put down IMBY.

More later.

Tell those boys in Florida... its time to start thinking about what they are going to do if this track holds for 48 more hours.

One thing I don't see right now, but it could change, is this thing going out to sea.  Looking at the pressure maps and fronts... there is not a whole lot to turn him out.  So someone on the East Coast needs to be prepared for Isaac.

I would say by Friday, (72 hours) the models, especially the GFS will get a better handling on what Isaac has in mind.  Once the plane leaves Miami to go check him out this data will help a lot.


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

Personally, I think God is trying to tell the Democrats something about their convention in Charlotte.  LOL


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh, and just so I complete everything...

Last night's EURO says... hey panhandle, you need some adjusting.  

HOLY SMOKES.  

This transfers upstream into some SERIOUS weather for Georgia if this was to verify.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Welp, that should about jinx us from ever getting any rain for the rest of the year now..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

This might get interestin`....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Welp, that should about jinx us from ever getting any rain for the rest of the year now..


 Don't it though............. can't you do NUTTIN with your boy?!?!


Nicodemus said:


> This might get interestin`....


 I'm gonna go home tonight & move the boat closer to the house, maybe tie it to the new stoop or at least to the oak tree at the back of the house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't it though............. can't you do NUTTIN with your boy?!?!



He's like a kid in a candy store with all of them toys...

Isaac will give a clue in a few days, that ones guaranteed..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Great info guys!
I remember Hugo. H22 got sent to Charlotte, NC for months and it came in around Charleston, SC.
Glad he don't work in the field anymore.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great info guys!
> I remember Hugo. H22 got sent to Charlotte, NC for months and it came in around Charleston, SC.
> Glad he don't work in the field anymore.





Only thing that saved me from Hugo and Andrew was because I had all that overtime built up, so I had the choice of whether or not to go. I stayed here to guard the home front. I HATED goin` off to work hurricanes. 

I did have to go work Fran though.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> Oh, and just so I complete everything...
> 
> Last night's EURO says... hey panhandle, you need some adjusting.
> 
> ...



Explanation please


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Explanation please



IF (and thats a big IF) the EURO was to be right and for the record I put 5% stock in it at this point in time... or any of them for that matter...

It would mean tornados for south GA and some serious, serious rain for Georgia...  

We need to Fast Forward to Friday.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> IF (and thats a big IF) the EURO was to be right and for the record I put 5% stock in it at this point in time... or any of them for that matter...
> 
> It would mean tornados for south GA and some serious, serious rain for Georgia...
> 
> We need to Fast Forward to Friday.



Oh good grief  no torrential rain I have moving to do still


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Hurricane party


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's like a kid in a candy store with all of them toys...
> 
> Isaac will give a clue in a few days, that ones guaranteed..




I had not posted a good show in a while.  Lord knows this past winter did not allow me to post lots of pictures.  I needed to exercise those tools.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's like a kid in a candy store with all of them toys...
> 
> Isaac will give a clue in a few days, that ones guaranteed..


 TAKE the candy away!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great info guys!
> I remember Hugo. H22 got sent to Charlotte, NC for months and it came in around Charleston, SC.
> Glad he don't work in the field anymore.


I'm glad he don't either!


Nicodemus said:


> Only thing that saved me from Hugo and Andrew was because I had all that overtime built up, so I had the choice of whether or not to go. I stayed here to guard the home front. I HATED goin` off to work hurricanes.
> 
> I did have to go work Fran though.


I'm glad you don't either!!!!!



DDD said:


> IF (and thats a big IF) the EURO was to be right and for the record I put 5% stock in it at this point in time... or any of them for that matter...
> 
> It would mean _*tornados for south GA*_ and some serious, serious rain for Georgia...
> 
> We need to Fast Forward to Friday.


 NNNNOoooooooooooooo, rain yes, tornados NOOOooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SnowHunter said:


> Oh good grief  no torrential rain I have moving to do still


Find you a cattle trailer & get it done!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> I had not posted a good show in a while.  Lord knows this past winter did not allow me to post lots of pictures.  I needed to exercise those tools.



I understand you are in severe withdrawels...


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

Quick update for those scoring at home... GFS jogs to the West, Gives the tip of Florida a direct hit with nothing more than a TS or CAT 1 Hurricane, comes directly north into GA and really piles up the rain.

Lots of waffling, but the Westward shift has my attention... makes me wonder if the EURO was onto something last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> GFS jogs to the West,



Imagine that!!!


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Imagine that!!!



There is no way its going to Mississippi where they need it though... that front draped across the US is going to turn it back EAST no matter where it comes up at be it the gulf or the East Coast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> There is no way its going to Mississippi where they need it though... that front draped across the US is going to turn it back EAST no matter where it comes up at be it the gulf or the East Coast.



Dangit man, you don't learn from past history do you? 
Patience, we've gotta let ol' Sol do it's thing first.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> There is no way its going to Mississippi where they need it though... that front draped across the US is going to turn it back EAST no matter where it comes up at be it the gulf or the East Coast.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man, you don't learn from past history do you?
> Patience, we've gotta let ol' Sol do it's thing first.


ooooohhh, da boyz be arguin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ooooohhh, da boyz be arguin!


Naw, we don't argue, we like this stuff. It's like flippin a quarter and watchin it spin for a few days waitin to see if it's gonna be heads or tails. Sometimes they stop on their edge...


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

I report.  You decide.  LOL... I like what I see rain wise... this could really end up being a big, big deal.


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ooooohhh, da boyz be arguin!



Nope.  It's two heads arguing about what to feed the belly.  Both are hungry.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> Nope.  It's two heads arguing about what to feed the belly.  Both are hungry.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, we don't argue, we like this stuff. It's like flippin a quarter and watchin it spin for a few days waitin to see if it's gonna be heads or tails. Sometimes they stop on their edge...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> Nope.  It's two heads arguing about what to feed the belly.  Both are hungry.



No kidding. No winter, and not one good outbreak of spinnie things this STS season. Talk about pullin your hair out. Good thing mines too short to get a hold of..


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great info guys!
> I remember Hugo. H22 got sent to Charlotte, NC for months and it came in around Charleston, SC.
> Glad he don't work in the field anymore.



It smacked us.  We were without power for 3.5 weeks.  Had to wait in line for hours every other day for ice, had canned water being dropped off by national guard.  Phew!

Skeeters were unbelievable.

Being the son of an electrician, my dad worked me half to death for the next six months.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't like hurricanes per say but theyre really good for my business.  Commercial, industrial, and residential automatic standby generators and portable ones.  Rather not actually have a hurricane, but dont mind the scare LOL.  We keep a close eye on them too we also handle disaster relief.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

arrendale8105 said:


> Don't like hurricanes per say but theyre really good for my business.  Commercial, industrial, and residential automatic standby generators and portable ones.  Rather not actually have a hurricane, but dont mind the scare LOL.  We keep a close eye on them too we also handle disaster relief.


 Thank you for being there!


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2012)

EURO takes Isaac into Mobile very powerful and full of moisture... this is going to be fun to track.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 21, 2012)

DDD said:


> EURO takes Isaac into Mobile very powerful and full of moisture... this is going to be fun to track.



Hmm...gonna be in Orange Beach for vacation in about a month or so.  Hope it doesn't ruin too much stuff


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 21, 2012)

I predict cooler weather within the next two months with some rain... And judging from the fogs this month I'd say we may get snow or two within the the next 6 months...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding. No winter, and not one good outbreak of spinnie things this STS season. Talk about pullin your hair out. Good thing mines too short to get a hold of..



We're do!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Not buying this map for a minute. It takes one big bodacious storm to cross the mountains of eastern and central Cuba and still be a Hurricane on the other side.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

this mornings map isn't much better, and there is even inconsistencies in the GFS. For example, the GFS is following the below NOAA map track, however, look below this map at the bulk shear map. The steering currents are dead east to west and show the main circulation of Isaac clearly south of eastern Cuba.

just one of the frustrations of figuring out the why and how on one of these big spinny things.


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

The GFS this morning sends Isaac across Cuba, it comes out around the Florida Keys very disorganized and ragged.  Then he gets his act together as he skirts up the Western coast of Florida and comes on shore a week from today about Steinhatchee and moves NE ward into South GA.  After that it stalls in South Carolina and back feeds moisture into North Georgia and North Alabama.

All our South GA peeps will need to make sure Jon boat is on hand by Friday morning if this scenario goes down.

I will only post one picture so as not to make this picture time with DDD.   I am sure the Mexican and myself will have lots more pictures to post in the coming hours and days.

The EURO from last night sends Isaac to New Orleans for Katrina round 2.  I will believe that when I see it, but with every 24 hours the models seem to be going West, west and west.  

NOAA airplane will do a big sweep on this thing tomorrow.  That will help a lot.

This would be a week from tomorrow:


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting for sure. Central Fl. is getting a bodacious soaking right now from the moisture coming out of the gulf and the local weathermen said this morning they expect it to hit the Keys as a Cat 1 and follow straight up the state. If that happens there will be alot of low land flooding.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Aug 22, 2012)

Are we close enough to the "event" late next week to start asking "how much in my back yard"?


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> Are we close enough to the "event" late next week to start asking "how much in my back yard"?



No.  

I might go there with you on Saturday... but not 7 days out.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> Are we close enough to the "event" late next week to start asking "how much in my back yard"?


 always, these boys like a challenge!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> No.
> 
> I might go there with you on Saturday... but not 7 days out.


spoilsport!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2012)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> Are we close enough to the "event" late next week to start asking "how much in my back yard"?





DDD said:


> No.
> 
> I might go there with you on Saturday... but not 7 days out.



Well then; what about my hunting property?  We are supposed to plant our food plots Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

I like the potential for soon to be Joyce also..
We all know that female named storms are nastier than male named storms......................That's all I'm gonna say about that..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the potential for soon to be Joyce also..
> We all know that female named storms are nastier than male named storms......................That's all I'm gonna say about that..
> 
> View attachment 684147


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the potential for soon to be Joyce also..
> We all know that female named storms are nastier than male named storms......................That's all I'm gonna say about that..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We all know that female named storms are nastier than male named storms......................That's all I'm gonna say about that..



Yep, that's when it seems to get scarey.  Thx for being man enough to say what lots of us are thinking.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Crickett said:


>



Bigger, Bader, Faster, Stronger.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, that's when it seems to get scarey.  Thx for being man enough to say what lots of us are thinking.:d





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bigger, Bader, Faster, Stronger.


Bigger? 

Well truth be known, it's a draw, there are an equal number of catastrophic storms between the two gender names. 

Camille
Katrina
Rita

Andrew
Mitch
Ike

The list goes on, and there were a few back before they started naming hurricanes, but it's always fun to keep the WOW's on their toes. That is if Keebs hasn't lost her toes also..


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

Joyce looks to be a Bermuda special.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> Joyce looks to be a Bermuda special.



Not sure I like that new graph much. If Isaack runs the west coast of Fl. we will get hammered.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Not sure I like that new graph much. If Isaack runs the west coast of Fl. we will get hammered.



Yea, we will too. Kinda like what Opal did to us.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bigger, Bader, Faster, Stronger.


 roar!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The list goes on, and there were a few back before they started naming hurricanes, but it's always fun to keep the WOW's on their toes. That is if Keebs hasn't lost her toes also..


 lemme go check............... 


Nicodemus said:


> Yea, we will too. Kinda like what Opal did to us.


 yikes........ that was a doosey........... but, I think we're much dryer now than we were back when she came through, aren't we?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> roar!!!!
> 
> lemme go check...............
> 
> yikes........ that was a doosey........... but, I think we're much dryer now than we were back when she came through, aren't we?



Not really. Opal did a lot of damage between where I live and the Hooch. It took us several days to get all our lines back up after it. And it was just a tropical storm when it came through us.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Not really. Opal did a lot of damage between where I live and the Hooch. It took us several days to get all our lines back up after it. And it was just a tropical storm when it came through us.


Yep, bff lived in Randolph county, they had a MESS over that way.......... that's the one that got the Ocmulgee way up too, we need it though, we really do.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

man do y'all remember Opal? that was a wild storm!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yep, bff lived in Randolph county, they had a MESS over that way.......... that's the one that got the Ocmulgee way up too, we need it though, we really do.........




I reckon I`m bein` selfish, but hurricanes and bad weather really don`t bother me anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`m bein` selfish, but hurricanes and bad weather really don`t bother me anymore.


I love watchin them come in, hate the loss of life & property, don't get me wrong, but I love a good *storm*!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I love watchin them come in, hate the loss of life & property, don't get me wrong, but I love a good *storm*!





I do too....now.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, we will too. Kinda like what Opal did to us.





blood on the ground said:


> man do y'all remember Opal? that was a wild storm!



Was Opal the one at the time of the "Storm of the Century" that hit Suwannee so bad?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`m bein` selfish, but hurricanes and bad weather really don`t bother me anymore.





Keebs said:


> I love watchin them come in, hate the loss of life & property, don't get me wrong, but I love a good *storm*!





Nicodemus said:


> I do too....now.



Idjits...

Well Walton EMC just came and replace my 5 year old meter. I guess they had to upgrade to that new fangled one that the feds can monitor you with..... Even though they said it was because of a bad diode in the meters, and were replacing 10,000 of them. I promise you, by the price of my bill, mine wasn't running slow..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Was Opal the one at the time of the "Storm of the Century" that hit Suwannee so bad?





i`m not sure Luk. Seems like it was `95 when it hit. It came right up the Hooch tearin` up everything in southwest Georgia. Then it went on to Atlanta and did a lot of damage up there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Was Opal the one at the time of the "Storm of the Century" that hit Suwannee so bad?



A girl named storm. Imagine that...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I do too....now.


 I bet it is a different feeling now!


Lukikus2 said:


> Was Opal the one at the time of the "Storm of the Century" that hit Suwannee so bad?


yep, sure was.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> A girl named storm. Imagine that...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Was Opal the one at the time of the "Storm of the Century" that hit Suwannee so bad?


im not sure about that i just remember all the trees being down and the roof being blown off our building out back! 


Nicodemus said:


> i`m not sure Luk. Seems like it was `95 when it hit. It came right up the Hooch tearin` up everything in southwest Georgia. Then it went on to Atlanta and did a lot of damage up there.


im sure it put you to work didnt it?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> A girl named storm. Imagine that...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 22, 2012)

This past week on the local TV weather reports they were mentioning this is right on time when the tropics get active & start gearing up with storms in mid-August thru September. Now radio weather reports say Tropical Storm Isaac could possibly turn into a hurricane tomorrow. 










The next 4 graphics images will *automatically update every few hours*:


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im not sure about that i just remember all the trees being down and the roof being blown off our building out back!
> 
> im sure it put you to work didnt it?





I didn`t get 2 hours sleep for 3 or 4 days. I really don`t miss those days at all either. It wore me out and made me old before my time, but at least I lived. There were a couple of times it was a coin toss.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> i`m not sure Luk. Seems like it was `95 when it hit. It came right up the Hooch tearin` up everything in southwest Georgia. Then it went on to Atlanta and did a lot of damage up there.



I just looked it up. Storm of the century was March 93' and classified as a cyclone but did major damage also.
 Thanks



Miguel Cervantes said:


> A girl named storm. Imagine that...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> I just looked it up. Storm of the century was March 93' and classified as a cyclone but did major damage also.
> Thanks




Oh yea, the blizzard. That one was mean too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, we will too. Kinda like what Opal did to us.



Opal and Ivan were the two worst up here in my neck of the woods that I can remember. Opal still had a lot of wind energy left when it hit western NC-blew down thousands of trees around here and knocked out power all over the place for days and weeks. Ivan gave us 17" of rain overnight in my county. The creeks and rivers were already at or near flood stage from the hurricane remnants that had come through a week earlier. Most of our creeks and rivers here start up on the mountainsides in narrow, V-shaped valleys, and most of the towns and settlements are in the flatter areas along the rivers. Houses, cars, fuel tanks, trailer parks, gas stations, and stuff were floating down the river below my house. Water went over top of the 35-40' concrete bridge near where I live, never would have believed that was possible. The river got high enough to wash down power and phone lines. Knocked out half the bridges in the county, washed away roads, including a good chunk of I-40. It took several years to repair the damage. Both of those hit in right around the FL-AL line and came right over top of us.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, the blizzard. That one was mean too.



That wasn't a year after I moved down here. Really messed up the east coast all the way up.



NCHillbilly said:


> Opal and Ivan were the two worst up here in my neck of the woods that I can remember. Opal still had a lot of wind energy left when it hit western NC-blew down thousands of trees around here and knocked out power all over the place for days and weeks. Ivan gave us 17" of rain overnight in my county. The creeks and rivers were already at or near flood stage from the hurricane remnants that had come through a week earlier. Most of our creeks and rivers here start up on the mountainsides in narrow, V-shaped valleys, and most of the towns and settlements are in the flatter areas along the rivers. Houses, cars, fuel tanks, trailer parks, gas stations, and stuff were floating down the river below my house. Water went over top of the 35-40' concrete bridge near where I live, never would have believed that was possible. The river got high enough to wash down power and phone lines. Knocked out half the bridges in the county, washed away roads, including a good chunk of I-40. It took several years to repair the damage. Both of those hit in right around the FL-AL line and came right over top of us.



I remember seeing all that on the news. Ya'll got pounded. After that there were all kinds of used car tents all over the place down here. They were taking flooded vehicles from up there, drying them out and selling them like nothing was wrong with them. Frauded alot of folks out of money.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`m bein` selfish, but hurricanes and bad weather really don`t bother me anymore.



Rub it in ole man, rub it in


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Rud it in ole man, rub it in


----------



## topfuelgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey DDD
Do you think the storm would be out of N. GA by Friday of next week? We are going camping at Fort Mountain State Park for Labor Day. Or is it to early to guess??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Rub it in ole man, rub it in



  You be safe!


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

The latest run of the GFS shows a weaker Isaac coming across the tip of Florida and then just riding right up the West coast of Florida and coming on shore about the big bend area of the GOM, pretty ragged but still kicking out lots of rain into south GA.

When it moves on shore, the rain just explodes over South GA and I mean... some serious rain amounts.  It really goes GONZO on Augusta after moving across the state and shows 7-8" of rain in 6 hours of time.

Atlanta is on the West, NW side of the storm and does not see a drop of rain.  LOL...


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

topfuelgirl said:


> Hey DDD
> Do you think the storm would be out of N. GA by Friday of next week? We are going camping at Fort Mountain State Park for Labor Day. Or is it to early to guess??



WAYYYY to early to say.  

I would not be able to tell you that until about Sunday - Monday.

The way it looks right now, I would say plan on going... but it could change with one model run.


----------



## topfuelgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok, thank you DDD!! Check back with you on Sunday.


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

Then on Sunday after rolling through south and east Georgia... it rolls out into the Atlantic and does this...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bigger, Bader, Faster, Stronger.






Keebs said:


> I love watchin them come in, hate the loss of life & property, don't get me wrong, but I love a good *storm*!





Nicodemus said:


> I do too....now.



Me too!


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

EURO again advertising Katrina round 2 today.

Major hit right at the Mississippi / Louisiana border.  It would make a right hand turn and really dump some rain on Alabama and the entire state of Georgia.

We are talking CAT 4 as it goes on shore.  Geeze.  Again, I hope this is wrong.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> EURO again advertising Katrina round 2 today.
> 
> Major hit right at the Mississippi / Louisiana border.  It would make a right hand turn and really dump some rain on Alabama and the *entire state of Georgia*.
> 
> We are talking CAT 4 as it goes on shore.  Geeze.  Again, I hope this is wrong.



Thx. We really like the sound of more rain for Georgia now expected possibly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> EURO again advertising Katrina round 2 today.
> 
> Major hit right at the Mississippi / Louisiana border.  It would make a right hand turn and really dump some rain on Alabama and the entire state of Georgia.
> 
> We are talking CAT 4 as it goes on shore.  Geeze.  Again, I hope this is wrong.



CAT 4


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

geeze


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

mmm... If this was to verify she would be a BEAST.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> mmm... If this was to verify she would be a BEAST.



WOW! But anything can happen with these things and it's got a long way to go.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 22, 2012)

I should start a counter to see how many times I refresh this thread between now and next Thursday...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I will add though the water temps in the Gulf are way up right now. Hence all the rain we are getting right now.

I'll go retrieve a picture of Tampa Bay yesterday afternoon to show you. BRB


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty wild


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Pretty wild


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like this potential CAT4/CAT5 monster will be robbing all the storm energy from others in this hemisphere to bring it's wrath on the Southeast.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


>


 I likey the new avatar!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> mmm... If this was to verify she would be a BEAST.






God bless the linemen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> God bless the linemen.



I hope it doesn't verify. The Gulf Coast doesn't need that!


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I likey the new avatar!



I got that sent to me by some soul on here... so I dug it up.

We gots to get the Mexican one!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> mmm... If this was to verify she would be a BEAST.



Now I'm confused; what does this storm have to do with willc2412's truck?


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Now I'm confused; what does this storm have to do with willc2412's truck?



It's going to sand blast it 

You gots to stop reading multiple threads or I have to stop posting on other threads.

One of the two.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> It's going to sand blast it
> 
> You gots to stop reading multiple threads or I have to stop posting on other threads.
> 
> One of the two.



So I shouldn't post my questions about wheels and what not in here?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> I got that sent to me by some soul on here... so I dug it up.
> 
> We gots to get the Mexican one!!!


 OH we can do that!


----------



## ryano (Aug 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Now I'm confused; what does this storm have to do with willc2412's truck?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I likey the new avatar!



Meeeeee too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> geeze





DDD said:


> mmm... If this was to verify she would be a BEAST.



Pssssssst. Mississippi Delta...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pssssssst. Mississippi Delta...



Lots of songs about Mississippi Delta. I know ya'll aint old enough to know Bobbie Gentry's music. Ode to Billy Joe and all.  My parents loved that record.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lots of songs about Mississippi Delta. I know ya'll aint old enough to know Bobbie Gentry's music. Ode to Billy Joe and all.  My parents loved that record.





I bet I'm bout as old as you, if not older...

But this is my absolute favorite. Pure magic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet I'm bout as old as you, if not older...



You didn't even give me time to edit for the popcorn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't even give me time to edit for the popcorn.



That's ok, you didn't give me time to edit to put the video in..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's ok, you didn't give me time to edit to put the video in..



GREAT song. I wish I knew how to do that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GREAT song. I wish I knew how to do that.



Want me to tutor you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Want me to tutor you?



That'd be nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That'd be nice.



Alrighty then. It'll cost you some grilled pork chops and a cold one, or two,,,,,,,,,or three.... Just kidding.

go to youtube, and the video you want. Below the video is a Share button. Click on that bad boy, then a highlighted link will pop up. You do NOT want that one, but if you'll look just to the right of that link you'll see an Embed button. Click on that one and below it a blue highlighted script will pop up. Right click over that, select copy in the drop down menu then come over here and right click again and select paste. If it doesn't show up when you first insert the script, pick Edit on your post and then click save again and it will be there..


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

Latest run of the GFS is SLIGHTLY west of it's last run.  It moves into the Gulf of Mexico and rides 50 miles off the coast of Florida and just PILES water into Florida via rain.

Isaac goes onshore around Panama City and moves straight into Georgia.  Even North GA gets in on the rain, but still not the GOOD stuff like Macon and all points south would get.

This time it phases with the front that is draped across the United States and turns into a severe weather threat from Virginia to New York.  Pretty interesting run.

With the EURO doing Katrina Version 2 and the GFS coming slightly West of the last run, I think this thing ends up in Mobile, Alabama.

For now that is my call.  Also, if it does move West and take the track headed to Mobile, then it will be a big boy Hurricane when it gets there.  The water temps in the gulf are primed and ready.


----------



## marknga (Aug 22, 2012)

Latest run:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

marknga said:


> Latest run:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alrighty then. It'll cost you some grilled pork chops and a cold one, or two,,,,,,,,,or three.... Just kidding.
> 
> go to youtube, and the video you want. Below the video is a Share button. Click on that bad boy, then a highlighted link will pop up. You do NOT want that one, but if you'll look just to the right of that link you'll see an Embed button. Click on that one and below it a blue highlighted script will pop up. Right click over that, select copy in the drop down menu then come over here and right click again and select paste. If it doesn't show up when you first insert the script, pick Edit on your post and then click save again and it will be there..



I don't eva go to youtube, but might haveta try it. That sure is a lot of steps to follow.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 22, 2012)

marknga said:


> Latest run:



That storm does'nt look that threaten'n!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't eva go to youtube, but might haveta try it. That sure is a lot of steps to follow.



Well DUHHHH, how you gonna post videos if'n you don't go to the video site to get them???


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

marknga said:


> Latest run:



Quality.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> Isaac goes onshore around Panama City and moves straight into Georgia.  Even North GA gets in on the rain, but still not the GOOD stuff like Macon and all points south would get.



I don't like that scenario. That puts St. George Island in the right quadrant and I am headed that way in 3 weeks. Don't need any damage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> I don't like that scenario. That puts St. George Island in the right quadrant and I am headed that way in 3 weeks. Don't need any damage.



DDD and I are going to have a conference call tomorrow and see about redirecting Isaac back over to the New Orleans / Mississippi Delta region. It's gonna be tough though..


----------



## DDD (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DDD and I are going to have a conference call tomorrow and see about redirecting Isaac back over to the New Orleans / Mississippi Delta region. It's gonna be tough though..





If we are going to start having conference calls, we need sponsorship.    We need someone like Lowrance to sponsor us and we will use their GPS maps and over lay radar or forecast maps.   

I am as giddy as I can be right now about this thing.  We really could score big.  All the players are on the field to direct this thing into scoring territory.  

Surely as much as you pull for Bama you should be able to make a score out of this!  Us UGA guys are suspect at times for bringing it home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> If we are going to start having conference calls, we need sponsorship.    We need someone like Lowrance to sponsor us and we will use their GPS maps and over lay radar or forecast maps.
> 
> I am as giddy as I can be right now about this thing.  We really could score big.  All the players are on the field to direct this thing into scoring territory.
> 
> Surely as much as you pull for Bama you should be able to make a score out of this!  Us UGA guys are suspect at times for bringing it home.



With the new kicker we picked up this year we can put it through the uprights from the other goal line. Where you want me to send this one?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like Isaac still has a steady track coming this way, but he still seems alot like a female named tropical storm since he has not made up his mind yet. 



The next 4 graphics images will *automatically update every few hours*:


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DDD and I are going to have a conference call tomorrow and see about redirecting Isaac back over to the New Orleans / Mississippi Delta region. It's gonna be tough though..



NO!!! dont do that... the evacuees from Katrina that came to my area still have not gone home... we dont need another wave of folks flooding us!! not to mention the crime rate :whipm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> NO!!! dont do that... the evacuees from Katrina that came to my area still have not gone home... we dont need another wave of folks flooding us!! not to mention the crime rate :whipm



They never went back, that is why New Orleans is such a nice place now.  

Here's this mornings GFS projection. However, the historical map below shows that odds are against that track, which in terms of hurricanes means absolutely nothing.. Personally, I'm waiting on the 12z progs to get a better feel for a more accurate track.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 23, 2012)

Mmmmm, we are supposed to go to Mexico Beach the week of Sept 8-15. It looks like that may not be the best idea for now unless I want to pack the chainsaws and generator.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> Mmmmm, we are supposed to go to Mexico Beach the week of Sept 8-15. It looks like that may not be the best idea for now unless I want to pack the chainsaws and generator.



I wouldn't cancel my plans just yet, if I were you. But if you need an extra chainsaw, set of fishing poles, etc. I would be happy to go along and assist you.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 23, 2012)

I like that model showing the run up through Texas and the heart of Kansas.  I know the midwest could really really use the rain right now.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't cancel my plans just yet, if I were you. But if you need an extra chainsaw, set of fishing poles, etc. I would be happy to go along and assist you.



Sounds like a fine way to spend a vacation to me as long as I make sure my 120qt cooler is full of emergency relief coldbeers.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 23, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> I like that model showing the run up through Texas and the heart of Kansas.  I know the midwest could really really use the rain right now.



Basically, I get nothing from that image. It's just a fancy outline of "anything is possible" it seems.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> Basically, I get nothing from that image. It's just a fancy outline of "anything is possible" it seems.



You pretty much hit the nail on the head there..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 23, 2012)

As usual, the other models are finally chasing the GFS. I've figured out over the years that there's not much reason to look at anything besides the GFS. In most cases, the other ones disagree with it, and the storm winds up going where the GFS says it will. Looks like the latest run swings it a bit more SE after landfall. The last one had it swinging through upstate SC, latest run has it crodssing SGA and heading up the coast of SC.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm stickin wit this one!


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know anything about this stuff but I found this GFS model that I'm following:

http://www.myfoxhurricane.com/custom/models/gfs_caribbean.html


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Aug 23, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> I'm stickin wit this one!



I'm with Shakey Gizzard on this one!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 23, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> I don't know anything about this stuff but I found this GFS model that I'm following:
> 
> http://www.myfoxhurricane.com/custom/models/gfs_caribbean.html



Yep, I like watching that myfoxhurricane web site, too.  

Yesterday, lots of local TV weather news reports were agreeing with the experts here on the forum how the European weather model hurricane track forecast has been more historically accurate than the other dozen models they look at.  

With the storm getting sheared off going over the mountains in Cuba, it's surprising how quickly they are forecasting Issac to reform into hurricane strength.



http://www.myfoxhurricane.com/custom/storms/storm2_track.html








http://www.myfoxhurricane.com/custom/storms/storm2_models.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

We are still a long way out. There is still not congruency between all levels of the steering currents in determining the final track of this storm. Also the storm did not take an anticipated slight northerly jog this morning like they thought it would. The latest GFS moves it west slightly. 

All things considered, I'm not backing off of a MS Delta landfall until all elements come together a little better. I could make some guesses based on the GFS, but hurricanes are a little more fickled than Meso Cell developement and STS weather. By late Sunday we should have a firm handle on this one though.


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2012)

Latest run of the GFS is a huge, huge score for almost all of Georgia except for extreme NW Georgia.  Isaac comes on shore at Mobile as a strong CAT 1 storm and sorta stalls across Alabama and Georgia. Then Isaac moves over to GA South Carolina and does an about face and goes back towards the gulf.  Essentially Isaac sits over us and rains himself out.

The GFS at face value shows it start raining here on Tuesday and not stop until about the next Tuesday.  It would be some serious flooding.  I don't really buy it, but who knows. 

The GFS and the EURO seem to be coming into agreement on land fall but really it means nothing.  They could both easily shift West or East.

I personally think we might see a slight bit more shift to the West, just simply because Isaac is a tad farther south and quite a bit farther West than models had him 24 hours ago.  So that makes me think a westward slight movement of landfall might be in the cards in future model runs.

Isaac was moving at 20 mph yesterday he is down to 12 mph today.  Slowing up usually means strengthening and going a different direction.  That direction will be to cross Cuba and slip into the Gulf.

I will post more later... gotta run to a meeting.


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2012)

a week from this Saturday


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2012)

Labor Day


----------



## fredw (Aug 23, 2012)

DDD said:


> a week from this Saturday


DDD, can you get this one changed.  That forecast will mess up a few dove shoots.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

fredw said:


> DDD, can you get this one changed.  That forecast will mess up a few dove shoots.


You and Dustin Pate are trying to work us to death moving all of these storms, aren't you? 

Looks like another conference call will be in order..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

anyone got an extra generator they'll loan me........... just in case.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> anyone got an extra generator they'll loan me........... just in case.........



Set it on the porch and tie the john boat up to the dock,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,porch...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

fredw said:


> DDD, can you get this one changed.  That forecast will mess up a few dove shoots.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Set it on the porch and tie the john boat up to the dock,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,porch...


 already got the boat situated, worried 'bout my freezer's now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> already got the boat situated, worried 'bout my freezer's now!



That's why man invented cinder blocks...
Oh wait, or did Obama build those?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's why man invented cinder blocks...
> Oh wait, or did Obama build those?





BTW: I love the new avatar! I showed it to my 6 year old son last night & he asked me if that was a real baby! 


Grrrr you changed it on me!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's why man invented cinder blocks...
> Oh wait, or did Obama build those?


Obama MADE those, remember?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

Crickett said:


> BTW: I love the new avatar! I showed it to my 6 year old son last night & he asked me if that was a real baby!
> 
> 
> Grrrr you changed it on me!





Keebs said:


> Obama MADE those, remember?



you all are  get back to the weather or


----------



## fredw (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You and Dustin Pate are trying to work us to death moving all of these storms, aren't you?
> 
> Looks like another conference call will be in order..



Darn tooting.  Those old weather systems can happen most any time.  Dove season opener  only happens once a year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 23, 2012)

DDD said:


> Latest run of the GFS is a huge, huge score for almost all of Georgia except for extreme NW Georgia.  Isaac comes on shore at Mobile as a strong CAT 1 storm and sorta stalls across Alabama and Georgia. Then Isaac moves over to GA South Carolina and does an about face and goes back towards the gulf.  Essentially Isaac sits over us and rains himself out.
> 
> The GFS at face value shows it start raining here on Tuesday and not stop until about the next Tuesday.  It would be some serious flooding.  I don't really buy it, but who knows.
> 
> ...



Looks like the storm models agree to just off the Gulf Coast of FL, AL, MS, & LA but then many disagreeing & even strange options for a track after that. 

Interesting what will be the dominant steering force(s) to influence the storm's direction after that.


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2012)

EURO is way West of it's 00Z run.  12Z puts it in Louisiana as a major hurricane.  

Obviously the models are going to change but the EURO is the farthermost to the West.   I still think this thing goes in around Mobile.  

Until I see more Westerly movement, I will not believe it.

The ridge that is diving down across the central U.S. is the steering current.  If that Ridge breaks down, there will be nothing to steer Isaac.  He will be in the VERY warm waters of the GOM for 3 days before he finds Louisiana.  It truly would be Katrina part 2. 

I will call the Mexican on the way home and we will put our heads together for some wx talk.  I will not be back on until after 10PM tonight. So no more updates from me.

Unreal:


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Interesting what will be the dominant steering force(s) to influence the storm's direction after that.




What will drive the direction is this.  I circled the High Pressure in Red and traced over the ridge line in light blue.

The EURO can not make up its mind in deciding how strong these features are.

The GFS has made up its mind, but if you see the GFS start to shift West in later runs then it means it does not think the ridge of high pressure (in blue) is strong enough to buffer Isaac's westward advancement.  The more it goes East the stronger it thinks it is.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 23, 2012)

Ohhhh man, this looks like it could be bad. 

Y'all go ahead and fill up your cars and trucks with gas tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

Just listened to Joe *******i say at least cat 3 and possible cat 5 from Gulf shores west! Yikes


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> Ohhhh man, this looks like it could be bad.
> 
> Y'all go ahead and fill up your cars and trucks with gas tonight!



Should we buy bread and milk too?  Or is that only for snow storms?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Just listened to Joe *******i say at least cat 3 and possible cat 5 from Gulf shores west! Yikes



If it makes it further west out into the big hot tub called the Gulf of Mexico with any good organization then yes, it could ramp up pretty quick.



hdm03 said:


> Should we buy bread and milk too?  Or is that only for snow storms?



I think hurricanes require beer and hot wings..


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Should we buy bread and milk too?  Or is that only for snow storms?



I will be shocked if the oil companies don't raise gas prices due to "refinery shut downs" from a hurricane in the Gulf. Any excuse it seems.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> I will be shocked if the oil companies don't raise gas prices due to "refinery shut downs" from a hurricane in the Gulf. Any excuse it seems.



They jumped today by .23 cents between 8am and 4pm..


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 23, 2012)

Just wait until "the refineries have to be shut down due to the hurricane" and all that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's the 5pm update. Still slipping west.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like Panama City to Mobile is going to be the hot spot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> Looks like Panama City to Mobile is going to be the hot spot.



I'm clinging tightly to my guns and bible,,,,,,,,,,,,oops wrong thread. Clinging tightly to my New Orleans / MS Delta landfall. Looking at the system maps the high pressure that would force it back east isn't thus far showing to be in position to do so. So there is no reason to think it won't continue to slip westward.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 23, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> Looks like Panama City to Mobile is going to be the hot spot.



Crap.  Hope my vacation in a month doesn't get ruined.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 23, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Crap.  Hope my vacation in a month doesn't get ruined.



Yeah, I posted earlier that we're supposed to be in a house on the beach in Mexico Beach in 2 weeks. 

I hope MC is right on the Westwardly track.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope the thing turns east and heads across Florida as a Cat 1, doing a minimal amount of damage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Crap.  Hope my vacation in a month doesn't get ruined.



I guess you want DDD and I to move it to Galveston or Brownsville huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Hugh, if Isaac takes the more easterly path and comes up through SGa, what kind of time line do you think we'd be looking at on that scenario?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 23, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> Yeah, I posted earlier that we're supposed to be in a house on the beach in Mexico Beach in 2 weeks.
> 
> I hope MC is right on the Westwardly track.



Well...I've never been to the gulf...so...my first experience towards the end of September might be an interesting one.  Headed to Orange Beach.  Going to be on the twenty something floor....so...I know the room won't be flooded.  Just not sure about everything else



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess you want DDD and I to move it to Galveston or Brownsville huh?



Well...while you're at it...head it up into SC Kansas.  My cousin's farm needs some rain.  Need those soy beans to be huge so the deer are a little more tasty and the racks match their body size.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hugh, if Isaac takes the more easterly path and comes up through SGa, what kind of time line do you think we'd be looking at on that scenario?



From Tuesday on (timing a big if) for two or three days would be prune fingers n toes.


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2012)

GFS is a Mississippi River special... it goes in at Mobile and goes WEST!  GEEZE.  

I will be interested to see the latest run of the GFS which will come out in about 45 minutes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the wise updates & special uncommon graphics images.  

The local TV weather reports mentioned that if the storm tracks keep shifting west then when it enters land it should help the Midwest drought but robs Georgia from getting the needed rain. 



The next 6 graphics images will *automatically update every few hours*:


----------



## DDD (Aug 24, 2012)

In this latest version of as the GFS turns... Isaac skirts the tip of Florida.  I will be honest, for about 2 frames or 6 hours... I thought the GFS was about to show Isaac going up the EAST coast of Florida, but it skirted the tip heading West.

The center comes on shore East of Mobile.  It then stalls out in the middle of Alabama.  

Ok, I am going to bed.  the GFS does not have a clue what it wants to do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2012)

You boys are going to go crazy hanging your hopes on every single model run. We know for a fact the 00z and 06z data input is done by Obama supporters, or Al Gore, never figured out which on that one. That is why, over the last couple of years, we have relied more heavily on the 12z & 18z runs to get a better feel for what's happening.

The insanity of the current path is that they have the storm going across the cuban cheese grater (bodacious mountain range) which will tear it apart.

My prediction? IF Isaac attempts this route, it will be barely a memory if it exits the other side and will do good to maintain tropical qualities if it emerges in the gulf.

If it can see it's way to skirt the southern side of cuba and do an end around, then it stands a chance at being a cat 2 to 3 at very best and hitting land somewhere around the LA / TX border. I'm just not seeing the potential for Isaac to really make much of himself at this point. Maybe the next two days will change my mind, but thus far he hasn't taken advantage of prime conditions for major storm development.


----------



## DDD (Aug 24, 2012)

6Z GFS rainfall amounts... thank you sir... may I have another...


----------



## DDD (Aug 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys are going to go crazy hanging your hopes on every single model run. We know for a fact the 00z and 06z data input is done by Obama supporters, or Al Gore, never figured out which on that one. That is why, over the last couple of years, we have relied more heavily on the 12z & 18z runs to get a better feel for what's happening.
> 
> The insanity of the current path is that they have the storm going across the cuban cheese grater (bodacious mountain range) which will tear it apart.
> 
> ...




There was a good write up yesterday in one of the many weather websites I frequent as to why the mountain ranges are not that big of a factor in tearing up a Hurricane  / TS vs. your typical thunderstorm or line of thunderstorms.  I will see if I can find it.


I don't think this thing will go to LA / TX.  I am hedging my bets on Mobile, AL.  The ridge draped over the central U.S. is going to be to strong in my opinion and will be enough to steer Isaac just far enough from going into LA.


That said, if Isaac does go to LA / TX, he will be a monster of a hurricane and given the angle at which he would go in, if he went in to LA, well, they might as well kiss New Orleans good bye.  It would be the new lake Pontchartrain.


----------



## DDD (Aug 24, 2012)

EURO from last night is a Mobile Bay soaker and a huge win for all of Georgia in the rain department.  

(Please do not inhale before looking at these pictures)


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

How could this be???(blog on fox about Isaac)... Haiti is still recovering from the devestating earthquake in 2010. Hundreds of thousands of residents are still set up in tents and Isaac caught them offguard


----------



## DDD (Aug 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> How could this be???(blog on fox about Isaac)... Haiti is still recovering from the devestating earthquake in 2010. Hundreds of thousands of residents are still set up in tents and Isaac caught them offguard



I was in the Dominican Republic last summer on a mission trip and let me tell you, internet and news is hard to come by.  I can only imagine how it is in Haiti.


----------



## DDD (Aug 24, 2012)

The outflow from Isaac is 2 things.

1.  Pretty Cool.

2.  Tells me he is getting his act together.

(A picture would help)


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

DDD said:


> The outflow from Isaac is 2 things.
> 
> 1.  Pretty Cool.
> 
> ...



time for a call map


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

DDD said:


> EURO from last night is a Mobile Bay soaker and a huge win for all of Georgia in the rain department.
> 
> (Please do not inhale before looking at these pictures)



Doode; I just had a flash back


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys are going to go crazy hanging your hopes on every single model run. We know for a fact the 00z and 06z data input is done by Obama supporters, or Al Gore, never figured out which on that one. That is why, over the last couple of years, we have relied more heavily on the 12z & 18z runs to get a better feel for what's happening.
> 
> The insanity of the current path is that they have the storm going across the cuban cheese grater (bodacious mountain range) which will tear it apart.
> 
> ...



I told you that Obama would protect us from Hurricanes.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 24, 2012)

20 years ago today


----------



## sbfowler (Aug 24, 2012)

I will be watching Isaac closely over the weekend. Appreciate all of the information shared on this topic here.

Think it is too early to get some things in order such as gas in all the vehicles, gas in portable cans, a new chain for the saw, batteries, ice for the coolers and extra water? 

I want to be prepared and avoid the last minute run on the banks, grocery stores, hardware stores and gas stations, if it comes to that.

PS: Good time to make sure your gutters are unclogged and routed away from your home.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 24, 2012)

One thing about gas (as said on a previous page) is the prices are only going to go up with a hurricane/tropical storm in the gulf.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> 20 years ago today


that was 20yrs ago!?!?!


Matt.M said:


> One thing about gas (as said on a previous page) is the prices are only going to go up with a hurricane/tropical storm in the gulf.



true that, anything to roll us over the coles one more time


----------



## DDD (Aug 24, 2012)

To answer a few Questions above.

1.  Not going to make a call map at this time.  Once he gets over Cuba and over the tip / western part of Florida then I will make a call.  I still think he goes in 100 miles west or east of Mobile.  There are just so many factors and until he gets over Cuba, we have better odds in hitting a big jackpot in Vegas.

2.  Right now I think Isaac is going to be a CAT 1 MAYBE a CAT 2 Hurricane when it reaches land.  Depending on what he does when he gets over Cuba and Florida will dictate this.    He is finally starting to get his act together just in time to cross Cuba / Haiti and lose some organization.  If he goes across a large area of Florida he will get really disorganized and all bets are off.  Much like aiming a gun, a little movement now means a lot down stream (East vs. West)

3. I don't think wind is going to be as much a factor as water.  Been saying for 3 days everyone may need a jon boat before this is over.  The map below is from the 12Z (current run) of the GFS.  It gives a land fall of Alabama / Florida line.  Unreal amounts of rain for Georgia.  Just nuts.  The models ALWAYS underestimate the amount of rain from tropical storms.  So you can add 2 inches to whatever you see here IF this was to verify.

4.  One rule of thumb to live by:  You never want to be in the bullseye 5 days out.  It seems to be the kiss of death often.  But... never the less.. if this verify's we kill our drought in 48 hours flat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

sbfowler said:


> I will be watching Isaac closely over the weekend. Appreciate all of the information shared on this topic here.
> 
> Think it is too early to get some things in order such as gas in all the vehicles, gas in portable cans, a new chain for the saw, batteries, ice for the coolers and extra water?
> 
> ...



Excellent post!! 

I'm over halfway there....just watching the track.

Better to be prepared and not need it....


----------



## DDD (Aug 24, 2012)

wowza... Lake Hartwell lovers should pray for this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

DDD said:


> wowza... Lake Hartwell lovers should pray for this.



that looks good for a lot of folks!!!


----------



## DDD (Aug 24, 2012)

EURO is slightly West of the GFS this run.

CAT 2 /3 going into Mobile Bay, it moves slightly NW when it hits land and then meanders Northward and then slightly east.  Would be a big rain maker for Alabama and Western GA and eventually N. GA and TN.

I am starting to believe that the ridge may not be as strong as we think and this thing may go West.  While west would not give us the amazing amounts of rain fall, the farther west this thing goes, the more intense it will be when and where it finds land.

For the sake of Louisiana and our gas prices and availability... I hope this thing comes to us.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 24, 2012)

I run into severe weather last night about 2am. hurricane force winds. Lightening the whole 9 yards. Musta rained 3 inches..Never knew it was coming. Got soaked.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 24, 2012)

DDD said:


> EURO is slightly West of the GFS this run.
> 
> CAT 2 /3 going into Mobile Bay, it moves slightly NW when it hits land and then meanders Northward and then slightly east.  Would be a big rain maker for Alabama and Western GA and eventually N. GA and TN.
> 
> ...



All of our evening thunderstorms have been pushing in out of the gulf west to east. Why do they think it will take a more westerly turn?


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 24, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I run into severe weather last night about 2am. hurricane force winds. Lightening the whole 9 yards. Musta rained 3 inches..Never knew it was coming. Got soaked.



Yes, that was wicked and out of nowhere.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 24, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I run into severe weather last night about 2am. hurricane force winds. Lightening the whole 9 yards. Musta rained 3 inches..Never knew it was coming. Got soaked.



Yep, I saw that significant storm late last night on the weather radars south of Blairsville with lots of lightning. 

Just saw on local TV weather reports of another bad storm wave very early this morning came thru extreme NE GA that moved down the Chatt. River crossing Lanier & continued down the Chatt. River on thru Atlanta. 

These recent reports also included details about the storm spagetti model tracks indicated another slight bend back toward the east when entering the Gulf coast land between Panama City, FL & Mobile, AL.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 24, 2012)

Be safe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2012)

If,,,,,,,,and this is a big IF*** Isaac has any tropical characteristics when it emerges on the north side of Cuba things might get interesting. I just looked at a GFS run (18z) that takes Isaac into mobile up through west Alabama then over the Nashville / Memphis area filling the lower Mississippi river to capacity all while spinning boocoo moisture over Alabama and Georgia for 4 or 5 days before dying out over north Tennessee. 

Don't know if this will prove out, but a nice little cold front that comes through the SE and stalls over N. Fla about the time of landfall does make the current landfall projections closer to PCB a little hard to believe.

Until Isaac gets north of Cuba and shows any signs of organization and development this is all a big fantasy cast regardless of what any model may say.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 24, 2012)

Already 70mph winds just before going over Hispaniola.  Local TV weather reports mentioned Isaac growing colder higher tops with better formation & after going over Cuba's 6,000 FT. mountains which tear the storm apart, but Isaac should begin reforming on the north side of Cuba tomorrow, Saturday evening.  They also said there's 89 F degree waters waiting on it in the Florida Keys. 

With the Atlanta Falcons playing in Miami tonight, the rain bands were covering the field with plenty of wetness. 



The next 6 graphics images will *automatically update every 3 hours*:


----------



## DDD (Aug 25, 2012)

So the GFS, if you are looking to abolish the drought in Georgia is an absolute water bomb for much of Miguel and I's  followers.  

GFS and EURO only diverge about 50 miles from each other on landfall and track currently.  This does not mean it will not change, but right now, it is what it is.

Some interesting players get on the field about Thursday / Friday and really make this a gift from God himself. 
3 centers of High Pressure line up off the East Coast and block the LPS from advancing up the NE area.  The LPS stalls and rains itself out over Alabama and NW Georgia But the energy is noted all the way through Labor Day and keeps rain in Georgia the entire time.  We possibly could see rain for 6 days if not 7 days straight  

If this model or even the EURO verify's the news agencies will have plenty of floating car shots.

I am going to bed, but feast your eyes!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't like that forecast myself. Want be fun at all working at the ol wastewater plant if we get that much rain. We are not in a drought here.  Greenest wettest summer I can remember in a while. I hope it helps middle and south ga and leaves us out. I got doves to kill


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm a volunteer firefighter in Grady county. Looks like it might get busy about Tuesday for us.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bad news kiddies. I just looked at the temps 10 days out. Looks like we will be all over the century mark next weekend...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 25, 2012)

SarahFair said:


>



Dang models!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm really glad people wish for floods and disasters. I remember Ivan too well, it took years for my county to recover. This storm, though not nearly as strong yet, is setting up to take a fairly similar track after landfall. People died. Lots of people lost their homes and businesses. A couple small towns were just about destroyed. Roads and bridges were destroyed. And we are hundreds of miles from the ocean, I can't image catching the full force of a hurricane. I didn't see it as a good thing. Rain is good, but a foot or more at a time really isn't, no matter how dry it is. And the spawned-off tornados aren't jokes either if it's your house or town they hit. I'd just as soon every one of these things went up the middle of the Atlantic Ocean myself.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm really glad people wish for floods and disasters. I remember Ivan too well, it took years for my county to recover. This storm, though not nearly as strong yet, is setting up to take a fairly similar track after landfall. People died. Lots of people lost their homes and businesses. A couple small towns were just about destroyed. Roads and bridges were destroyed. And we are hundreds of miles from the ocean, I can't image catching the full force of a hurricane. I didn't see it as a good thing. Rain is good, but a foot or more at a time really isn't, no matter how dry it is. And the spawned-off tornados aren't jokes either if it's your house or town they hit. I'd just as soon every one of these things went up the middle of the Atlantic Ocean myself.




What side of the bed did you wake up on this morning?

Don't think anyone is wishing floods and death on anybody.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> What side of the bed did you wake up on this morning?
> 
> Don't think anyone is wishing floods and death on anybody.



Probably the wrong one. I spent all day yesterday fixing a water leak in my crawlspace. I was actually referring to this post with all the clappy hands and dancin' happy fellers about flooding, floating cars, and such:



> So the GFS, if you are looking to abolish the drought in Georgia is an absolute water bomb for much of Miguel and I's followers.
> 
> GFS and EURO only diverge about 50 miles from each other on landfall and track currently. This does not mean it will not change, but right now, it is what it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Probably the wrong one. I spent all day yesterday fixing a water leak in my crawlspace.



Ouch...that sucks.  Hope your Saturday goes better than your Friday.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, assuming it keeps strength past Cuba, I'll be heading out Monday to cut off Isaac and start getting trees off houses as soon as it passes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

SarahFair said:


>


You should have  been out there in it for our season opening Cross Country Invitational today. It was at least 120 degrees..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Nothing much has changed since I reviewed the 18z from last night. The NWS is projecting Fort Walton as landfall. The GFS runs I am looking at still target Dauphin Island / Mobile as the landfall with the heaviest rain and win on the northeast quandrant, as always. We get our fair share of weather out of Isaac and well as the drought ridden MS. River.

These are the 24 hr. precip maps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like folks in Apalachee Bay can really expect some water to pile up.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have  been out there in it for our season opening Cross Country Invitational today. It was at least 120 degrees..




Thats pretty hot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Thats pretty hot!



Well, it felt that hot at least.  

I don't know how these kids do it.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it felt that hot at least.
> 
> I don't know how these kids do it.



You got that right.  I was sweating at baseball this morning and almost had to go sit in the car for a spell at lacrosse this after noon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Not sure why NOAA is sticking by their guns on this track. Everything I have seen since the inception of this storm has pointed to a Mississippi Delta landfall. Here is the NOAA / NHC proj track first. Then below that the new 18z GFS which is doing exactly what I thought Isaac would do all along. Can you say Katrina? This latest run robs N. Ga. of the heavy rains but S. Ga. still gets a decent share.

First is the NOAA map, then below that is the 18z GFS run contrary to what NOAA is saying.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe the NOAA doesn't want Katrina #2 to be blamed on Obama.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 25, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Maybe the NOAA doesn't want Katrina #2 to be blamed on Obama.



Is Bush controlling this one with his weather machine?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> Is Bush controlling this one with his weather machine?



If it hits LA...yes.  If it hits Florida...Obama's machine steered it east.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 25, 2012)

Um... what the heck.. its POURING in Homer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Um... what the heck.. its POURING in Homer



It's your own teenie tiny rain shower. I mean it is barely a green blip on the radar. You are so charmed...


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not sure why NOAA is sticking by their guns on this track. Everything I have seen since the inception of this storm has pointed to a Mississippi Delta landfall. Here is the NOAA / NHC proj track first. Then below that the new 18z GFS which is doing exactly what I thought Isaac would do all along. Can you say Katrina? This latest run robs N. Ga. of the heavy rains but S. Ga. still gets a decent share.
> 
> First is the NOAA map, then below that is the 18z GFS run contrary to what NOAA is saying.


I'm gonna go watch the Weather Channel,there in hurricane overdrive right now.......Plus that Crystal chick is on,she looks a lot better that yall.


----------



## DDD (Aug 25, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Probably the wrong one. I spent all day yesterday fixing a water leak in my crawlspace. I was actually referring to this post with all the clappy hands and dancin' happy fellers about flooding, floating cars, and such:



You obviously did get up on the wrong side of the bed.

Since when would I, of all people want people to die in a flood?  No sir, you don't read enough and follow enough.  You read one post and I am a lover of flood and destruction.

I only favor a water bomb for one...well 2 reasons.

Lake Hartwell:
Water Level
648.96 FEET 
Saturday, August 25, 2012
   7:00:00 AM
Level is 11.04 feet
below full pool of 660.00



Lake Lanier:
ater Level
1,062.45 FEET 
Saturday, August 25, 2012
   1:15:00 PM
Level is 8.55 feet
below full pool of 1,071.00


And this.







We need the rain if you can't tell.  Do I want people to lose their lives in the process?  Absolutely not.  Rain has been hard to come by in certain places of the state and this would be one fast way to make it up.


----------



## DDD (Aug 25, 2012)

I am about to post a big write up.

In all seriousness this thing could be really, really destructive.  

Stay tuned.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 25, 2012)

F5....f5.....f5.....


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 25, 2012)

DDD said:


> I am about to post a big write up.
> 
> In all seriousness this thing could be really, really destructive.
> 
> Stay tuned.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2012)

DDD I'm in the middle of that dark red blob on the drought monitor map........East Central Ga.........It is bad here!!

The upper reaches of the Ogeechee river are down to just a trickle!!.........Most all of the creeks a bone dry, and many ponds are all but gone!!

We need this kind of rain!!

Just hope this provides what we need without loss of life or property!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2012)

DDD said:


> You obviously did get up on the wrong side of the bed.
> 
> Since when would I, of all people want people to die in a flood?  No sir, you don't read enough and follow enough.  You read one post and I am a lover of flood and destruction.
> 
> ...



I love both of you guys, but DDD


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 25, 2012)

I am thinking getting my generator running may be a good thing for sure now.  I plan on mounting it on a small trailer I can pull behind lawnmower or push myself onto a larger trailer I can drive to anybody that needs power if mine doesn't go off.


----------



## DDD (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, if you have followed this thread this week, I have relentlessly said I felt like Mobile was ground zero.  I honestly thought Isaac would go in as a CAT 1 maybe low CAT 2.  If all holds serve, I will miss this, as he looks to be stronger than first thought.   

Right now by an average of model guidance he would be a High CAT 2 or Low CAT 3 Hurricane.  Storm surge at the coast would be very high given rain amounts, wind and location of certain beaches and low lying areas.

The amount of rain that would transfer for us would be eye popping.

The last 2 runs of the GFS has send Isaac on land dumping nice rain totals because we are north and east of the center, but the center sort of meanders North Westward.  Just the way it looks makes me think the GFS is trying really hard to reason the strength of the front draped from Virginia down to Alabama, how close / strong it is and how strong the high pressure is out in the Atlantic to steer him back West.

I personally think the curve to the East is in effect.  My reasoning on this is the models have under played all the fronts that have come down from the NW.   They usually push into south GA and stall out.   Isaac is strong so he will push back some, but the front acts like a guard rail on a road.  Isaac will hit it, bend it a good bit but not break it and it will steer him around the curve which translates into big, big rain for most of the state of Alabama and Georgia.

NOAA has put this map out and all I can sit here and do is...   Because, these are usually conservative.  This would be amazing in 48-72 hour time frame.

The EURO actually came farther East of the GFS in its last run. So somewhere in there lies the truth.  I am going to stay up for the 11:30 run of the GFS.  I can not go to bed until I see that thing.

If the guard rail front does not hold up Isaac will come on shore and head NW at a slow pace.  We will still get good amounts of rain, but just not drought busting rain.  As with anything, time will tell... but for now, we have this....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

We need the rain, but unfortunately, the amount of rainfall it has the potential to produce and what it would take to negate the drought, will negatively impact someone.


----------



## DDD (Aug 25, 2012)

Latest wording out of Peachtree City..

BASED ON NHC ADVISORY...HAVE GONE WITH 25-30KTS BEGINNING AROUND
00Z WEDNESDAY IN THE FAR SW CORNER OF THE CWA...AND INCREASING
THEM TO 30-35KTS BY 12Z. THESE WINDS SPREAD NORTHWARD ALONG THE
AL/GA BORDER THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY. SOME UNCERTAINTY WITH THE
TIMING AND POSITION OF ISSAC AFTER IT MOVES ON SHORE HAS RESULTED
IN A CAP OF HIGHEST WIND SPEEDS TO 20KTS AFTER 06Z THURSDAY. WILL
CONTINUE TO UPDATE THESE WIND SPEEDS AS NHC CONTINUES TO UPDATE
THE TRACK FORECAST. WINDS AND PRECIPITATION WILL BE MAJOR CONCERNS
AS ISSAC TRACKS NEAR THE CWA...WITH ANTECEDENT DRY CONDITIONS
AND WINDS EXPECTED TO BRING DOWN DROUGHT STRICKEN TREES. ISOLATED
TORNADOES ALSO REMAIN TO BE A THREAT AS ISSAC MOVES ON SHORE...AND
EXPECT THE MAXIMUM TORNADO RISK TO BE WEDNESDAY THROUGH EARLY
THURSDAY.

PREVIOUS GFS RUN HAD A LARGE AMOUNT OF PRECIPITATION...AND HPC 4-5
DAY PRECIP TOTALS HAD LARGE SWATH OF 8 INCHES OR GREATER ACROSS
MUCH OF THE AREA...WITH SOME PORTIONS OF THE MIDDLE CWA AT 10
INCHES. WITH THE LATEST MODEL RUNS IN...PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS ARE
MORE UNCERTAIN...BUT STILL EXPECT 4 TO 8 INCHES WIDESPREAD ACROSS
THE AREA. FLOODING WILL BE AN ISSUE WITH THESE TYPES OF AMOUNTS.
DUE TO UNCERTAINTY IN THE FORECAST FOR WEDNESDAY AND BEYOND...HAVE
KEPT QPF IN THE 4-5 INCH RANGE FOR THE FAR SW CWA...GENERALLY 2-4
INCHES SOUTH OF THE ATLANTA AND ATHENS METRO AREAS...AND 1-3
EVERYWHERE ELSE.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet baby Jesus! We need rain here bad, but, 12+in??? Were in the heart of that 12in line on the Ga AL border.
We shall see I suppose. DDD, will you give us your predictions after the next GFS run tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

So much for workin the truck race Thur-Sat.


----------



## DDD (Aug 25, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> Sweet baby Jesus! We need rain here bad, but, 12+in??? Were in the heart of that 12in line on the Ga AL border.
> We shall see I suppose. DDD, will you give us your predictions after the next GFS run tonight?



Yes and no... I wish this was like snow but its not and quite frankly its not my strong suit.  

There is a model that puts out a long range radar (simulated) It shows a very strong Isaac going in at the Florida / Alabama border wrapped up tighter than a drum and really cranking.

I think the biggest fly in the ointment right now is will he go West when he goes on shore or will he make the hook NE and stall out on us and just lay the wood to us in the way of rain fall?

My call on that right now is it will curve like the rain map shows.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 25, 2012)

Post #803 graphics images automatically updated for 11pm tonight.

Sounds like some good rains for Georgia DDD is posting graphics images of in the forecast.  Hope it does not shift too far west.

The local 11:15pm TV weather reports show most of the storm spaghetti plot models shifted more west near the mouth of the Mississippi River like MC or Miquel's been saying all along, but the main NOAA track for landfall is still over in the Ft. Walton/Destin area while the trends will probably keep bumping it west to at least Mobile like DDD was saying all along, too. 

With Isaac hugging Cuba's north coastline, they are not expecting hurricane force winds developing until it gets near the Florida Keys.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> We need the rain, but unfortunately, the amount of rainfall it has the potential to produce and what it would take to negate the drought, will negatively impact someone.



Not really. While much rain is needed to ease the effects of a drought, it is much accumulated moisture deep into the soil over a long period of time. When soil is dry to the point it is in drought stricken areas a large scale rain event such as what a hurricane brings dumps more water on the ground than the absorption rate is capable of handling and 90% of it is realized in run-off. Run-off is great for the reservoirs and river basins as it fills them very fast, in fact too fast, and that is when the flooding downstream occurs. 

For true, by definition, drought relief to occur we need a series of redundant low pressure systems that drop normal amounts of rainfall in frequently regular intervals so the ground can absorb it and subterranean aquifers can be replenished, thus maintaining a constant, normal (whatever normal is) lets say nominal moisture content in the soil.


----------



## DDD (Aug 25, 2012)

GFS is more West this time...   Very, very strong Hurricane.  

Going into New Orleans at a VERY bad angle.  At this strength and angle going in (NW) It could be Katrin part 2.  

Just don't know which model to believe, but the GFS has gone West 3 model runs now... may be time to make sure all those buses are in working order to evacuate the people of New Orleans.


----------



## DDD (Aug 25, 2012)

I think I will go fill up the gas tanks now... this will send Gas over $5 and hard to find.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

DDD said:


> GFS is more West this time...   Very, very strong Hurricane.
> 
> Going into New Orleans at a VERY bad angle.  At this strength and angle going in (NW) It could be Katrin part 2.
> 
> Just don't know which model to believe, but the GFS has gone West 3 model runs now... may be time to make sure all those buses are in working order to evacuate the people of New Orleans.





DDD said:


> I think I will go fill up the gas tanks now... this will send Gas over $5 and hard to find.


Bout time you catch up with my maps...


----------



## DDD (Aug 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time you catch up with my maps...



Please...  

The NHC has not bought into the model run.  This thing hinges on the front or trough picking it up and steering it East - NE.  

The GFS and EURO go back and forth in how strong it is.

Its still a long way out, but given the this model run, I would hate to be the mayor of New Orleans.  Tomorrow is Sunday.  This thing will be on your door step 72 hours from now... so what do you do?


----------



## DDD (Aug 26, 2012)

By Saturday the GFS has Isaac in Iowa.  Unreal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

DDD said:


> By Saturday the GFS has Isaac in Iowa.  Unreal.



Ike went further north than that.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 26, 2012)

The Weather Channel folks are now throwing out the chance of a Cat3 and have included New Orleans in their possible landfall zone...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

todd03blown said:


> The Weather Channel folks are now throwing out the chance of a Cat3 and have included New Orleans in their possible landfall zone...



Took them long enough..


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 26, 2012)

Katrina 2? Dang... I will be in that storm, with high probability of sleeping in my jeep through it if there is an evac and hotels are shut down. Stuff just got real. I haven't been scared of anything in a looooong looooong time, but I watched footage of Katrina and I'd be lying if I said the idea of being present during that mess wasn't getting to me a little bit.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Took them long enough..


True! You and DDD are the best however


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> Katrina 2? Dang... I will be in that storm, with high probability of sleeping in my jeep through it if there is an evac and hotels are shut down. Stuff just got real. I haven't been scared of anything in a looooong looooong time, but I watched footage of Katrina and I'd be lying if I said the idea of being present during that mess wasn't getting to me a little bit.



New Orleans didn't really get it bad from Katrina, had the levies held they wouldn't even had made the news. Mississippi got tore up by Katrina because they were on the northeast quadrant of the landfall.

There is a fair chance that Isaac could push more to the west of New Orleans. If that happens and NO finds itself in the NE quadrant they will be wishing for Katrina again. The surge and damage will eclipse Katrina by 10 fold if Isaac goes in as a strong Cat 2 or low Cat 3.

If I lived anywhere between just west of NO all of the way over to PCB I would be buttoning up the house and getting out of dodge before the traffic gets stupid down that way.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 26, 2012)

If is a big word for two letters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> If is a big word for two letters.



Well the NHC is still a few days behind my projections, but it is nice to see they are coming around..

Did someone send them a link to this thread??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> We need the rain, but unfortunately, the amount of rainfall it has the potential to produce and what it would take to negate the drought, will negatively impact someone.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not really. While much rain is needed to ease the effects of a drought, it is much accumulated moisture deep into the soil over a long period of time. When soil is dry to the point it is in drought stricken areas a large scale rain event such as what a hurricane brings dumps more water on the ground than the absorption rate is capable of handling and 90% of it is realized in run-off. Run-off is great for the reservoirs and river basins as it fills them very fast, in fact too fast, and that is when the flooding downstream occurs.
> 
> For true, by definition, drought relief to occur we need a series of redundant low pressure systems that drop normal amounts of rainfall in frequently regular intervals so the ground can absorb it and subterranean aquifers can be replenished, thus maintaining a constant, normal (whatever normal is) lets say nominal moisture content in the soil.



That was my point actually, runoff has to go through someone usually(like my backyard) to get to where it's going ultimately. And the runoff doesn't do much for the drought (aquifers/soil) conditions like you stated.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> New Orleans didn't really get it bad from Katrina, had the levies held they wouldn't even had made the news. Mississippi got tore up by Katrina because they were on the northeast quadrant of the landfall.
> 
> There is a fair chance that Isaac could push more to the west of New Orleans. If that happens and NO finds itself in the NE quadrant they will be wishing for Katrina again. The surge and damage will eclipse Katrina by 10 fold if Isaac goes in as a strong Cat 2 or low Cat 3.
> 
> If I lived anywhere between just west of NO all of the way over to PCB I would be buttoning up the house and getting out of dodge before the traffic gets stupid down that way.



Exactly, and if it hadn't been for corrupt politicians spending the funds received to do something about it for years, it probably wouldn't have occurred. The levees breaching/breaking/overtopping has been a subject for over 50-70 years or better down there. The state has received probably hundreds of millions $$$ over the years to do something about it and squandered it elsewhere and lined their pockets


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well the NHC is still a few days behind my projections, but it is nice to see they are coming around..
> 
> Did someone send them a link to this thread??
> View attachment 684783



Good job on the forecasting & predictions, MC. I've heard for a long time that "in the land of the blind the one-eye man is King".  You see things the NHC does not see so you may have to go slower to teach the NHC step by step.  Takes them a while to catch up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The state has received probably hundreds of millions $$$ over the years to do something about it and squandered it elsewhere and lined their pockets


Well, I hope they have the levies fixed real good now.

I said a few days ago, when Isaac was born, that it would be a Mississippi Delta landfall. I also said I would wait until Sunday to give my earnest projections. Well, I've seen enough incongruency between shear maps, 200 mb jet stream, pressure systems and watched the NHC tag along behind DDD and mines forecast long enough.

Here is my landfall map overlayed on the NOAA track. I also added a magenta rainfall, severe weather hatch. I'll go into more detail later, for now I have to take care of some parent stuff. Y'all enjoy the map, use it for darts, or to get your property on the coast ready, because either way, I promise you it will serve it's purpose..

Oh, and one other note, before tomorrow morning Jim Cantore will move to the Gulfport MS area to report. Before Tuesday morning he will move to New Orleans.....take that to the bank.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2012)

He doesn't like Tampa?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Aug 26, 2012)

With a landfall around New Orleans like projected does this hopefully leave west GA and east Alabama out of the flooding rains and severe weather?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I hope they have the levies fixed real good now.
> 
> I said a few days ago, when Isaac was born, that it would be a Mississippi Delta landfall. I also said I would wait until Sunday to give my earnest projections. Well, I've seen enough incongruency between shear maps, 200 mb jet stream, pressure systems and watched the NHC tag along behind DDD and mines forecast long enough.
> 
> ...



10-4 on the kid stuff, appreciate it Miggy  

Dang....I see even with that far west of a landfall we're still included in the purple. That would be the absolute worse case scenario for N'awlins, not too mention how far north the salt water wedge is in the river right now. I've got friends in the Biloxi/Gulport/Bay St. Louis area that were obliterated by Katrina's winds/storm surge also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

CanyonHunter said:


> With a landfall around New Orleans like projected does this hopefully leave west GA and east Alabama out of the flooding rains and severe weather?



Not according to the purple area he outlined.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just don't see it affecting this far east of the storm. Birmingham, Tuscaloosa yeah but not here. We're just about weather immune here and it'll continue like always.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

CanyonHunter said:


> Just don't see it affecting this far east of the storm. Birmingham, Tuscaloosa yeah but not here. We're just about weather immune here and it'll continue like always.



The rain bands can stretch out hundreds of miles from it's center of rotation. I guess we'll see!!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 26, 2012)

Is Panama City in Isaac's crosshairs?  NOAA seems to think so.  We've got family down there right now.


----------



## DDD (Aug 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I hope they have the levies fixed real good now.
> 
> I said a few days ago, when Isaac was born, that it would be a Mississippi Delta landfall. I also said I would wait until Sunday to give my earnest projections. Well, I've seen enough incongruency between shear maps, 200 mb jet stream, pressure systems and watched the NHC tag along behind DDD and mines forecast long enough.
> 
> ...




The only thing I disagree with is, we see limited amount of rain and storms.  GFS now has Isaac going in West of New Orleans staying west and riding around the high pressure that is centered over Georgia.

If that high pressure builds in and pushes as the GFS projects, we will not even see clouds.  

It's still about 24 hours to call dead west of New Orleans and I think that is why the NHC has not just bought into the GFS whole heartedly.  Isaac is just now coming into U.S. radar and there are more factors that will help the models get a good handle on Isaac and his path.


It would not surprise me if the GFS came back a little East.

As for rain chances here, the only hope we have of seeing any rain is if the GFS is wrong about the strength of the front.  I talked about the "guard rail" curving the system to us.  Right now the GFS says, What guard rail?  and goes into Oklahoma and Kansas and up through Iowa as high pressure centers over us and pushes it up and around.

Man, what a shift in model data.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 26, 2012)

Should I try and plant my turnips before Tuesday or is it gonna wash the seed away on north ga?


----------



## DDD (Aug 26, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Should I try and plant my turnips before Tuesday or is it gonna wash the seed away on north ga?



If the current forecast holds... you will be fine.  You might even have to turn the sprinklers on to wet the ground.


----------



## DDD (Aug 26, 2012)

Brand New GFS is just out and Isaac is a major hurricane as it approaches central Louisiana.  It is actually even more farther West and stronger as it just crawls across the LA coast.  

It litterally gets to Louisiana and just sits down.  It is a very, very bad scenario for the LA coast.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 26, 2012)

Dang! I sure hope those folks get prepared ASAP!


----------



## DDD (Aug 26, 2012)

Isaac comes on shore and goes to Dallas by Friday / Saturday.  


All I can do is laugh, but it makes sense, if the front does not pick up Isaac there is nothing to steer him and he will just do whatever he feels.

Only fly in the ointment and reading the disco out of the NHC is the latest EURO modeling is 300 miles to the East and keeps our area in the game.    But it will not surprise me if the EURO goes back West.  It will be out in about an hour.


----------



## DDD (Aug 26, 2012)

Kansas bound.  

Notice how dry it is here in GA.


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Are there any predictions at this time about what the pressure readings will be like with Isaac?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 26, 2012)

I know we need some rain bad but those folks in the midwest really need that rain if it were to go that way.


----------



## DDD (Aug 26, 2012)

Next run of the GFS will be critical in my opinion.  It will have the data in it from the recon aircraft and will give us a good idea of where he is headed.

Just watching the looping radar.... would not surprise me if this went to Texas.  

I hope you all have enough money to double what you are paying in gas if that happens.  geeze.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 26, 2012)

DDD said:


> I hope you all have enough money to double what you are paying in gas if that happens.  geeze.



If you can find it......


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 26, 2012)

I better go fill both my trucks up this evening!


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 26, 2012)

Heard the 12z EURO shows an east trend with landfall near Pensacola.


----------



## slip (Aug 26, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I better go fill both my trucks up this evening!



Just went and filled mine up and there was a line! Not sure if its because it cost so much more on the other side of town, or people are worried about this storm. Either way, get it now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2012)

DDD said:


> Kansas bound.
> 
> Notice how dry it is here in GA.



Yep & Georgia's dryness & drought continues to increase.  Hope we can get some parts of the helpful rains if at all possible.  It's crazy how models continue to trend with shifts to the west after each new run already to Texas, but maybe the pendulum swings will bring the models back towards Georgia soon.  

The 2pm update is in here below with the next updates arriving at 5pm, 8pm, & 11pm. 



http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/09L/flash-avn-long.html 

NOAA Isaac Long Floater - AVN Color Imagery Loop (Satellite Loop Animated)



Graphics images below will *automatically update every 3 hours*:


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 26, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Is Panama City in Isaac's crosshairs?  NOAA seems to think so.  We've got family down there right now.



Well talked to them via Facebook and they said they would leave when they're told to leave and not sooner.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 26, 2012)

State of emergency has been declared in New Orleans.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW.

Frying fish right now but will be back. This thing is getting big.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 26, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> Katrina 2? Dang... I will be in that storm, with high probability of sleeping in my jeep through it if there is an evac and hotels are shut down. Stuff just got real. I haven't been scared of anything in a looooong looooong time, but I watched footage of Katrina and I'd be lying if I said the idea of being present during that mess wasn't getting to me a little bit.



I sure hope not.  I had to do search and rescue in and around New Orleans after Katrina.  Flew into a little airfield in Stennis, MS, loaded up on Amtracs and headed through Slidell, LA into New Orleans.  Slidell was awful.  Looked like piles of straw all over the place and nothing else.

We were all over the 9th Ward, St Bernanrd's Parrish, and some of the barrier islands looking for people that needed to be rescued.  We found a lot of people, just not many that were still breathing.  With our tracs, we could go places everyone else couldn't.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2012)

Prayers for those in Isaac's path!


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont want any death or destruction, but Lord we need the rain here in WC.Ga. Ponds and creeks are drying daily. Had a local cattle farm call the station last week requesting us to fill up a watering pond for them with tankers. Funny request but not the situation. This sux!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's the 72 hour rainfall totals as of this coming Thursday. Not too shabby, this is a big storm, and hopefully for us it will play out as the GFS shows for us. As for New Orleans / Mississippi? Not so much, keep those folks in your prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the 72 hour rainfall totals as of this coming Thursday. Not too shabby, this is a big storm, and hopefully for us it will play out as the GFS shows for us. As for New Orleans / Mississippi? Not so much, keep those folks in your prayers.
> 
> View attachment 684920



Their ground is already saturated according to one of my buds down there. They've had more rain than they know what to do with.


----------



## DDD (Aug 26, 2012)

The NAM model is still in the Mobile, Alabama camp and the latest GFS has come back a little East but its a dooms day scenario for New Orleans.  Over a foot of rain and really bad angle of entry.

The major question and quite frankly is still not known at this hour, is, will the front (trough) pick Isaac up and bring him north?  Or will it simply pass him by and let him go West and meander inland?  The EURO, JAP, Canadian and NAM all say yes, the trough will grab it and bring it to us.

The GFS along with a lot of other GFS based models say that he will not get caught up by the front and will head for New Orleans.

It would be more clear cut if the EURO and GFS were on the same page but they are 350 miles apart.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> The NAM model is still in the Mobile, Alabama camp and the latest GFS has come back a little East but its a dooms day scenario for New Orleans.  Over a foot of rain and really bad angle of entry.
> 
> The major question and quite frankly is still not known at this hour, is, will the front (trough) pick Isaac up and bring him north?  Or will it simply pass him by and let him go West and meander inland?  The EURO, JAP, Canadian and NAM all say yes, the trough will grab it and bring it to us.
> 
> ...


Anything just a little west of N.O. will push water into Lake Pontchartrain, and this will not be be good for N.O.!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 27, 2012)

So much for filling up Lanier!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> So much for filling up Lanier!



Don't give up yet. It doesn't take a 2' rain event to benefit our lakes and streams greatly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

Folks in SOWEGA need to be mindful of the weather today. Bands from Isaac will be coming across your territory and it is possible that it could get bumpy with a few of them.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't give up yet. It doesn't take a 2' rain event to benefit our lakes and streams greatly.



"Yer boys" are say'n I only got a 50% chance IMBY!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Folks in SOWEGA need to be mindful of the weather today. Bands from Isaac will be coming across your territory and it is possible that it could get bumpy with a few of them.



send it my way Miguel, we need rain in a bad way! I was looking at one of the models this morning and it was showing Isaac shifting back to the east a little. Is that what you are seeing as well?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 27, 2012)

It just needs to be breezy and cloudy Saturday. Other than that. Let it do whatever. I hits dove to kill!


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Now that Isaac is getting closer, New Orleans is going to be ground zero.  Question remains how strong he will be.  Cat 1 or Cat 2?

Good thing for us is, models are now showing lots of good moisture being spun up off the GOM to all of our back yards... could be 4-5" totals by Friday.

We will take it.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 27, 2012)

So what's this thing doing now? It appears that it's not becoming the big hurricane that folks were talking about. 

Can any of you weather guys give us a layman's breakdown of how it looks now?

**EDIT TO ADD** (Sorry DDD, I didn't see your last post before hitting submit.)


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Latest rainfall map from NOAA... (based off of the 6z GFS)


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> So what's this thing doing now? It appears that it's not becoming the big hurricane that folks were talking about.
> 
> Can any of you weather guys give us a layman's breakdown of how it looks now?
> 
> **EDIT TO ADD** (Sorry DDD, I didn't see your last post before hitting submit.)



The NAM that just came out is interesting to say the least.  

Let me be clear... This storm is dangerous in the way of flooding.  Possible F0 and F1 tornadoes, but have no doubt, the amount of water is going to be the story.

For New Orleans, storm surge + rain fall amounts are going to make even alligators be tired of the rain.

The NAM is interesting because it shows Isaac stalling on the coast and just throwing rain all over the SE.  It would not be flooding rain for us, but good amounts.  The GFS sorta went down this road last night with the stalling aspect.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 27, 2012)

So it sounds like it won't be a violent hurricane in terms of wind and destruction, but the massive amounts of rain will just flood the NOLA / Mobile areas.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> The NAM that just came out is interesting to say the least.
> 
> Let me be clear... This storm is dangerous in the way of flooding.  Possible F0 and F1 tornadoes, but have no doubt, the amount of water is going to be the story.
> 
> ...



you mentioned the stalling part last week  I hate it for the folks in N. O. but man we need the rain in these parts!!


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> It just needs to be breezy and cloudy Saturday. Other than that. Let it do whatever. I hits dove to kill!



For Saturday, if the GFS is correct, you will not have a cloud in the sky.  It shoves high pressure in over Georgia and pushes all the wet air out.  

Temps should be around 85° and no humidity.  I have sat on much hotter dove fields before.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> Latest rainfall map from NOAA... (based off of the 6z GFS)



Wow, even making landfall that far west still makes this quite a soaker for the Southeast anyway according to your good graphics image.  

Sorry to see it being so tough on New Orleans & Mobile areas again.  Building New Orleans on a giant sandbar is still tough seeing the wisdom in that decision for that flawed location. 

Let's go ahead & bring your nice rainfall image projections forward to this forum web page & re-embed it in the copy of your post above.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

With the front draped to our north and Isaac to our SW throwing moisture up against the front... its just going to make the atmosphere right for rain.  

We will take every drop we can get.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 27, 2012)

Whens the rain starting?


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Whens the rain starting?



It's coming from the SE... the bands from Isaac are in SE Georgia now and giving out good moisture... the front will start coming across tomorrow...  Looks like we are wet from tomorrow through Thursday for sure.


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 27, 2012)

Rain started here in Coffee Co. about 12:30.  Light so far, coming on the heels of some strong wind gusts that are gone.  We only have light winds now from the SE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's my view out of the Moody AFB radar site. Here's a tip, the more / heavier rain that moves in with these bands and the more sun that hits that rain soaked ground as the day goes on, you can expect some intensification with the cells that come across in the successive bands as they approach.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel and for those that are intrigued...

This is a pretty cool site...

http://www.daculaweather.com/buoy_new.php


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> It's coming from the SE... the bands from Isaac are in SE Georgia now and giving out good moisture... the front will start coming across tomorrow...  Looks like we are wet from tomorrow through Thursday for sure.


 I told my guys before they headed back to the ball fields/parks after lunch........ "Stay Dry"!  They actually laughed at me!


SGADawg said:


> Rain started here in Coffee Co. about 12:30.  Light so far, coming on the heels of some strong wind gusts that are gone.  We only have light winds now from the SE.


 Thank you, that just confirmed my "forecasting"!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> Miguel and for those that are intrigued...
> 
> This is a pretty cool site...
> 
> http://www.daculaweather.com/buoy_new.php


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 27, 2012)

coming down pretty good n chula ret now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

Just talked to a client of mine in Wellington, Fla. just on the outskirts of West Palm (on the east coast of Fla.) and they have roads that are impassible because of all of the water on the roads. Over 2ft. deep in places, with mailboxes sticking only about a foot out of the water.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just talked to a client of mine in Wellington, Fla. just on the outskirts of West Palm (on the east coast of Fla.) and they have roads that are impassible because of all of the water on the roads. Over 2ft. deep in places, with mailboxes sticking only about a foot out of the water.



Is that about beer tub high?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's the pic he just sent me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

It's coming DOWN heah!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the pic he just sent me.
> 
> View attachment 685073


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the pic he just sent me.
> 
> View attachment 685073



That's what NOLA looks like on a typical summer time thunderstorm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

What we can expect for tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

The rest of the week.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll take it............ ok, not the *bad* stuff, but then again, you have to take the good with the bad, so, yeah, I'll get my rain gear out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

5 day precip map. I think 15" is a little low near the center of Isaac, it shows SOWEGA up through N Central Ga around 5" over the next 5. With SOWEGA having the possibility o 6 to 7"


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 27, 2012)

5-7" is just what the doctor ordered in SOWEGA! Our ponds need filling up!


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 27, 2012)

In addition to the flooding, this storm's primary damage will be fallen trees. The ground is already saturated down there and with even 40-60 mph winds mixed with all that rain trees will be coming up at the roots all over the place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> In addition to the flooding, this storm's primary damage will be fallen trees. The ground is already saturated down there and with even 40-60 mph winds mixed with all that rain trees will be coming up at the roots all over the place.



Yep, and I was listening to the Mayor of N.O. a few minutes ago talking about the earthen levies out on the exposed westward extremeties becoming saturated and overwhelmed and possibly failing. Not in town N.O. but on some of the out bound parrishes. They are saying as slow as Isaac is moving that it will dump rain for almost 48 hours straight down there covering two high tides at the very least and pushing a lot of water up in the river and marshes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, and I was listening to the Mayor of N.O. a few minutes ago talking about the earthen levies out on the exposed westward extremeties becoming saturated and overwhelmed and possibly failing. Not in town N.O. but on some of the out bound parrishes. They are saying as slow as Isaac is moving that it will dump rain for almost 48 hours straight down there covering two high tides at the very least and pushing a lot of water up in the river and marshes.



Plaquemines Parish is already having to buy fresh water from Orleans due the low river levels allowing the saltwater wedge to push up the river as far as it's been in a long time. I'm wondering with the storm surge if it could possibly  push as far up as New Orleans?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Plaquemines Parish is already having to buy fresh water from Orleans due the low river levels allowing the saltwater wedge to push up the river as far as it's been in a long time. I'm wondering with the storm surge if it could possibly  push as far up as New Orleans?



Looking at the potential surge map it looks like there is a good possibility for it to surge the lake as well as way up the river.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's your surge heights. Keep in mind this only reflects the ocean surge, not all of the rain that will be contributing to the water levels as well. According to this, that would be 9 to 11 foot pushing up the river with the river rising due to all of the rain on top of that. Keeping my prayers up for all of those folks, it's going to be a long rough ride.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, SOWEGA looks like the winner over the rest of Georgia in getting the most rain.  

Was expecting Isaac to have made it up to hurricane speeds before the 8pm Eastern Time updates but not yet & the storm forward progress keeps slowing down from 14 to 12 to now 10mph. Sorry to see it sit on top of LA for so long when we usually see them speed up when over land. 

The local TV evening weather reports said Isaac is a bit lop sided in forming with way more clouds on the western side & way less on the east side as we can see from the satellite views. They reported the water is warmest closer to shore which can increase the strength of the storm. 



Graphics images below will *automatically update every 3 hours*:


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 27, 2012)

Wife's friend has family in Diamondhead, MS, which looks to be directly in the crosshairs of Isaac.


----------



## savreds (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> Is that about beer tub high?



Hey it's Lootie!!! 
Ain't seen him in a long time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

SOWEGA does ok, but if this plays out, and this has repeated on the NOAA HPC several times, then we get some much needed rain up here, moreso than our neighbors below the gnat line.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Latest amounts of rain from HPC through Saturday.  It's really surprising how much rain they say we will get.

Atlanta is the winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SOWEGA does ok, but if this plays out, and this has repeated on the NOAA HPC several times, then we get some much needed rain up here, moreso than our neighbors below the gnat line.
> 
> View attachment 685187






We posted it at the same time.  LOL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> We posted it at the same time.  LOL



Jinx...


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SOWEGA does ok, but if this plays out, and this has repeated on the NOAA HPC several times, then we get some much needed rain up here, moreso than our neighbors below the gnat line.
> 
> View attachment 685187



I like this map!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I hope one of you is right!   It sure looks good to me.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

If you have Direct TV you can watch 24/7 coverage out of New Orleans and Mississippi about Isaac on Channel 325.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> If you have Direct TV you can watch 24/7 coverage out of New Orleans and Mississippi about Isaac on Channel 325.



214 on Dish Network..


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

There are some short range models that are showing Isaac stalling out right on the coast for 2 days and really, really, really dropping the bottom out.  I sincerely hope this does not happen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> There are some short range models that are showing Isaac stalling out right on the coast for 2 days and really, really, really dropping the bottom out.  I sincerely hope this does not happen.



It looks to be a good possibility. I've searched everywhere I could to find something to facilitate moving it on off and just can't find a weather vehicle that will do that. The new pumps in the canal in N.O. are going to be thrown to the wolves.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel, you see this for a week from Sunday???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> Miguel, you see this for a week from Sunday???



I'm staying away from that stuff. I've been too busy trying to find my good set of water wings..
I've also got toothpicks in my eyes trying to stay awake for the 11pm advisory...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

They need to quit showing Crystal Egger. Everytime she is in the picture with that dude, I don't hear a word he says..


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm staying away from that stuff. I've been too busy trying to find my good set of water wings..
> I've also got toothpicks in my eyes trying to stay awake for the 11pm advisory...



Short range stuff has come back a little East... It might make landfall in Mississippi and then just sit there.  

The pumps are going to get a work out and I just heard them say that the FED did not update levy's south of NOLA.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> Short range stuff has come back a little East... It might make landfall in Mississippi and then just sit there.
> 
> The pumps are going to get a work out and I just heard them say that the FED did not update levy's south of NOLA.



Nope, those are the ones I was talking about earlier that stand a good chance of failing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

Pressure down to 979. Isaac is getting ready to explode into a Cat 1.


----------



## DDD (Aug 27, 2012)

Good Grief... listening to the presidents of these parishes... The guy just said, we made the levy's 5 feet.  The storm surge is supposed to be 7-9 feet.  Then he said... "That's if the levy's hold"... oh lawd.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 28, 2012)

DDD said:


> Miguel and for those that are intrigued...
> 
> This is a pretty cool site...
> 
> http://www.daculaweather.com/buoy_new.php



Love this site!!
Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Isaac seems to be about to show it's eye to us. I imagine after the sun comes up the T-storms around it's core will fire real good and show a definite eye wall. Not sure he has time to make Cat 2 before land fall after midnight tonight though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

DDD said:


> Is that about beer tub high?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isaac seems to be about to show it's eye to us. I imagine after the sun comes up the T-storms around it's core will fire real good and show a definite eye wall. Not sure he has time to make Cat 2 before land fall after midnight tonight though.



is it still looking like he will stall out after land fall?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> is it still looking like he will stall out after land fall?



Not really a stall, he is just moving so slow. I think they are judging the time over LA by the speed he is moving now. But simple physics tells us that in order to spin faster then an object has to tighten up in the center. With Isaacs current strengthening it will be spinning faster a potentially gaining a couple of mph on forward movement. The crux is going to be when Isaac intersects with the frontal boundary coming south and how that effects it. The frontal boundary could possibly block it for a short period, and void of any strong steering current other than some 200 mb winds that are pretty strong moving west to east, there just isn't much there. 

It is the frontal boundary and the 200 mb winds blowing the tops of to the east that led me to draw the model I did on sunday, turning Isaac to the east as a sub tropical depression, much sooner than any of the models still show. 200 mb = around 37k ft. If inland heights reach 35 to 40k ft. then those upper level winds should have a steering effect on Isaac. 

I got the land fall right a week ago, now lets see if I get the inland track right..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Isaac is a much better organized storm this morning with some extreme intensity around the core. You can see on this GOES IR-4 image that an eye will become evident once daylight gets here. By the next fly through it will be a Cat 1 at a minimum. Pressures were dropping on the last fly through so rapid intensification is possible.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not really a stall, he is just moving so slow. I think they are judging the time over LA by the speed he is moving now. But simple physics tells us that in order to spin faster then an object has to tighten up in the center. With Isaacs current strengthening it will be spinning faster a potentially gaining a couple of mph on forward movement. The crux is going to be when Isaac intersects with the frontal boundary coming south and how that effects it. The frontal boundary could possibly block it for a short period, and void of any strong steering current other than some 200 mb winds that are pretty strong moving west to east, there just isn't much there.
> 
> It is the frontal boundary and the 200 mb winds blowing the tops of to the east that led me to draw the model I did on sunday, turning Isaac to the east as a sub tropical depression, much sooner than any of the models still show. 200 mb = around 37k ft. If inland heights reach 35 to 40k ft. then those upper level winds should have a steering effect on Isaac.
> 
> I got the land fall right a week ago, now lets see if I get the inland track right..



I sure hope it moves east, we need rain in a bad way. Good call on the land fall...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

This inhanced GOES IR-WV image shows the last bit of dry air above Isaac that will soon be squeezed out with ample moisture surrounding it.

If you have friends near Poydras, Venice, Buras, Galiano, Larose and Lake Salvador stay in touch with them. They will be seeing a surge with rising water levels today, a full 12 to 18 hours before landfall. With only 5ft. levies and a pre-landfall surge and pre-landfall rains these folks could see negative effects from Isaac long before it comes ashore. High tides are in the morning for these folks so even a 6ft surge before it gets in there will make it a very long two days for those brave, or stupid (not sure which) enough to stay in place.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

We evacuated all of our workers from that area last night.  It aint gonna be purdy!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> We evacuated all of our workers from that area last night.  It aint gonna be purdy!



And we're sending all of ours right into it; to sit in it and be ready when it clears out. One day somebody is gonna get hurt, and that ain't gonna be purdy either.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> And we're sending all of ours right into it; to sit in it and be ready when it clears out. One day somebody is gonna get hurt, and that ain't gonna be purdy either.


's with ya'll's and ALL the folks that have to handle that kind of work!


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2012)

Hopefully Isaac will pinwheel some moisture our way, but looks like he does provide some relief to the midwest and the Mississippi River where they really need it.  

(Although they do not need it on the coast)


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Alright 3D lets fast forward through the tropical storms and get us a winter weather thread going..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Just talked to one of my buddies in Waveland/Bay St. Louis, he 's leaving shortly.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's some photos from Katrina.  Hope NO doesn't go through this again.  These were all taken by me, one of the Marines in my platoon, or attached USMC combat correspondant we had attached.  We also took out some NBC reporters one day.  My wife spotted me on the Today show.  My 30 seconds of fame.  The pic of the 2 guys in the boat are 2 Marines that were from the area, one form Slidell and 1 from Chalmette.  We found the boat (pirogue?) in a tree and extricated it so we could cross what I assume was a canal to check some houses we couldn't get to.  Also found the largest wild hog I have ever seen about 10 minutes later with a piece of a 2x4 through it.


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2012)

This will be a big test for their new levy's.  The amount of rain will be impressive.  If he does gain strength as he goes on shore, he could push sustained winds up around 90MPH maybe 100.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 28, 2012)

Offically Hurricane Isaac!


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 28, 2012)

000
wtnt64 knhc 281618
tcuat4

hurricane isaac tropical cyclone update
nws national hurricane center miami fl       al092012
1120 am cdt tue aug 28 2012

...reconnaissance data indicate isaac finally achieves hurricane
status...

Reports from an air force reserve hurricane hunter aircraft 
indicate that maximum winds associated with isaac have increased 
to 75 mph...120 km/h. On this basis...isaac is being upgraded to 
a hurricane.

Summary of 1120 am cdt...1620 utc...information
-----------------------------------------------
location...28.1n 88.6w
about 75 mi...115 km sse of the mouth of the mississippi river
about 160 mi...250 km se of new orleans louisiana
maximum sustained winds...75 mph...120 km/h
present movement...nw or 310 degrees at 10 mph...17 km/h
minimum central pressure...975 mb...28.79 inches

$$
forecaster stewart/beven


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2012)

todd03blown said:


> Offically Hurricane Isaac!



Yep, just heard the annc't on the radio.  Hope it stays weak as possible to lessen flood damage & destruction. 



http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-08-28-11-45-35 

ISAAC BECOMES CAT 1 HURRICANE NEAR GULF COAST 

Aug 28, 12:33 PM EDT 


"The U.S. National Hurricane Center in Miami said Isaac became a Category 1 hurricane Tuesday with winds of 75 mph. It could get stronger by the time it's expected to reach the swampy coast of southeast Louisiana." 

"Isaac's track is forecast to bring it to New Orleans seven years after Katrina hit as a much stronger storm on Aug. 29, 2005."

"This time, federal officials say the updated levees around the city are equipped to handle storms stronger than Isaac. The Army Corps of Engineers was given about $14 billion to improve flood defenses, and most of the work has been completed. The *levees surrounding New Orleans are designed to withstand far more than the forecast 12-foot surge.* And the city's flood control system can pump out an inch of water per hour for the first hour, and a half-inch of water each hour after that." 



http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-08-28-12-05-12 

DROUGHT-STRICKEN STATES WELCOME RAIN FROM ISAAC 

Aug 28, 12:05 PM EDT 


"The remnants of Tropical Storm Isaac could bring welcome rain to some states in the Mississippi River valley this week, but experts say it's *unlikely to break the drought gripping the Midwest.*"

"Along with the deluge of rain expected along the Gulf Coast when Isaac makes landfall, the National Weather Service predicts *2 to 6 inches of rain* will fall in eastern Arkansas, southeast Missouri and southern Illinois." 

"Those areas are among those hard hit by the drought that stretches from the West Coast east into Kentucky and Ohio, with pockets in *Georgia and Alabama.* The rain that falls inland *likely will ease, but not eliminate, drought* because those areas are so dry, said Mark Svoboda, a climatologist with the National Drought Mitigation Center."


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2012)

I tell ya... if the dry air had not gotten pumped into Isaac about 36 hours ago... we would have had one nasty storm on our hands.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 28, 2012)

I think there is still going to be a good bit of flooding and damage. The models show the storm really stalling and dumping over the delta region for a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

getting some good rain in marietta right now, nothing severe but very welcome!! I sure hope it keeps this up for a couple of days.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 28, 2012)

Had a good steady rain in Carrollton all morning. Nice to see!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> Had a good steady rain in Carrollton all morning. Nice to see!



good, I got my boys down in heard co plowing and planting today!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good, I got my boys down in heard co plowing and planting today!!!



They hit it good this morning then. Came through there real good earlier.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2012)

Yup...was a light mist starting early this AM in Covington.  Moved to a more steady rain around 10AM and picked up for about 90 minutes.  Finally has calmed down a little bit...but we've gotten some good rain already.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 28, 2012)

Sprinkles!


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a spin'n...

http://www.votingrulez.com/file/uploads/SAT_GULH_VIS_ANI3.gif


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> They hit it good this morning then. Came through there real good earlier.


yep, got a text and they said the ground is perfect.


rjcruiser said:


> Yup...was a light mist starting early this AM in Covington.  Moved to a more steady rain around 10AM and picked up for about 90 minutes.  Finally has calmed down a little bit...but we've gotten some good rain already.



that 3wheeler is mint in your avatar!


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 28, 2012)

Been raining for 90 minutes here in Hickory Flat. It was pretty hard earlier now a nice steady rain. Glad I got all my yard work done last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Radar in LA doesn't look bad yet, right? Look at the velocity map below the radar map. I promise you the surge is having an effect already.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2012)

DDD said:


> Just a spin'n...
> 
> http://www.votingrulez.com/file/uploads/SAT_GULH_VIS_ANI3.gif





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Radar in LA doesn't look bad yet, right? Look at the velocity map below the radar map. I promise you the surge is having an effect already.
> 
> View attachment 685285
> 
> View attachment 685286



Thanks for the very helpful informative graphics images with incredible views. 



Graphics images below will *automatically update every 3 hours*:


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 28, 2012)

The amount of rain we are getting right now is good enough for me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> The amount of rain we are getting right now is good enough for me



Being picky huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Daphin Island web cam.

http://www.abc3340.com/Global/Category.asp?c=192137


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Being picky huh?



Im saying it can rain like this all day long and I wont complain..
Even though the river in my yard is growing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Im saying it can rain like this all day long and I wont complain..
> Even though the river in my yard is growing



Up the road from you we are at 1.15 inches so far today and it's still coming down real good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

woooohoooo no baseball tonight!! brang on the storm!!


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Up the road from you we are at 1.15 inches so far today and it's still coming down real good.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Up the road from you we are at 1.15 inches so far today and it's still coming down real good.



Right over from you we gots 4" in a 2man bucket liner. Don't know how that computes to amounts in inches tho.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Up the road from you we are at 1.15 inches so far today and it's still coming down real good.





DDD said:


>









 feeling left out down here............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just sayin..........


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that 3wheeler is mint in your avatar!



thanks...don't have it anymore...but it was a ton of fun to do and to tinker on.



blood on the ground said:


> woooohoooo no baseball tonight!! brang on the storm!!



I'm hoping for some clearing tonight in Madison so that I can play some tennis tonight


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2012)

DDD said:


> Just a spin'n...
> 
> http://www.votingrulez.com/file/uploads/SAT_GULH_VIS_ANI3.gif



That is mesmerizing to watch all the wind sheers and the total area this storm is encompassing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> feeling left out down here............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your getting punished for something...pepper jelly


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> That is mesmerizing to watch all the wind sheers and the total area this storm is encompassing.


Lukikus, I've been meaning to tell you...................................





























your avatar ROCKS!!!


blood on the ground said:


> your getting punished for something...pepper jelly


 I can't send it to an unknown address........


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 28, 2012)

When leaving to pick my son up from school I could barely see the road.. Ditches that never fill were almost completely full.. Water was coming up over my car on both sides. 
Almost called the school to tell them Im going to have to wait it out, but decided against it. If I had they would have probably have thought of me as a loon.. 2 miles up the road it was sprinkling.
Its headed back towards Athens now.


Came home to a large amount of water in my yard.
It was mid shin deep in the goat pen when I was letting them out to get to higher ground. 


Neighbors Yard








My yard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> When leaving to pick my son up from school I could barely see the road.. Ditches that never fill were almost completely full.. Water was coming up over my car on both sides.
> Almost called the school to tell them Im going to have to wait it out, but decided against it. If I had they would have probably have thought of me as a loon.. 2 miles up the road it was sprinkling.



You need me and Quack to come rescue you?


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2012)

Its about time to shut this one down and bring up number II.

Fire it up Miguel!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2012)

oh oh oh...last post?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Lukikus, I've been meaning to tell you...................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...







SarahFair said:


> When leaving to pick my son up from school I could barely see the road.. Ditches that never fill were almost completely full.. Water was coming up over my car on both sides.
> Almost called the school to tell them Im going to have to wait it out, but decided against it. If I had they would have probably have thought of me as a loon.. 2 miles up the road it was sprinkling.
> Its headed back towards Athens now.
> 
> ...



Have you asked him how many cup holders his truck has?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

DDD said:


> Its about time to shut this one down and bring up number II.
> 
> Fire it up Miguel!



They will let us ride Isaac out in this one, then we'll start a new one. Nic is good about that. Speaking of Nic,,where is that fella?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They will let us ride Isaac out in this one, then we'll start a new one. Nic is good about that. Speaking of Nic,,where is that fella?



I'd be willin to bet he's a plunderin, somewhere!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They will let us ride Isaac out in this one, then we'll start a new one. Nic is good about that. Speaking of Nic,,where is that fella?


I'm sure he is watching the water level close.............


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm sure he is watching the water level close.............



He'll only respond to smoke signals!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> He'll only respond to smoke signals!



Depends on what they say


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They will let us ride Isaac out in this one, then we'll start a new one. Nic is good about that. Speaking of Nic,,where is that fella?



Probably busy coming to the rescue for folks in the midst of the storms & floods.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2012)

DDD said:


> Its about time to shut this one down and bring up number II.
> 
> Fire it up Miguel!



1st thing that came to mind was it sounded like you may be talking about the next 2nd tropical storm/hurricane headed this way after Isaac.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2012)

The 5pm update below shows the forward movement has *slowed even more down to 8mph.*  Hope something comes along to bump Isaac to move him out ASAP across land to minimize problems. Next auto updates below are at 8pm & 11pm EDT.



Graphics images below will *automatically update every 3 hours*:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Man this storm is creeping along. I'd hate to be in some of the outbound parishes.

I marked the center and direction of travel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Really cool super high speed Isaac development video. It only goes to the 27th, but hopefully once it is all done they will go back and add additional footage to it. Watching the thunderstorms develop and rip through the sky is amazing. 

You'll want to watch this on full screen mode.


----------



## telco guy (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Really cool super high speed Isaac development video. It only goes to the 27th, but hopefully once it is all done they will go back and add additional footage to it. Watching the thunderstorms develop and rip through the sky is amazing.
> 
> You'll want to watch this on full screen mode.



That's  pretty cool! It looks like a living organism!  Are we still on for plenty of rain here in Georgia?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

telco guy said:


> That's  pretty cool! It looks like a living organism!  Are we still on for plenty of rain here in Georgia?



I'm not sure we'll get the 6" up here in N. Ga. but we've been getting pretty steady rain today. Isolated areas will get more than others.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Really cool super high speed Isaac development video. It only goes to the 27th, but hopefully once it is all done they will go back and add additional footage to it. Watching the thunderstorms develop and rip through the sky is amazing.
> 
> You'll want to watch this on full screen mode.
> 
> ...



Whoa, had a blast with that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Isaac has turned and is moving dead north for the time being. Should help NOLA some if he keeps this track. MS and SW AL, not so much. First landfall will be the very tip of Plaquemans Parish very soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Some good cells in west central georgia. This one (k9) has a good meso rotation and bares watching as it moves north into meriwether county and off to the NW towards LaGrange.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Talked to one of my buds in Plaquemines Parish, they just got a huge generator hooked up and running at his wholesale/retail oyster business, so that he could try to save $50,000.00 worth of oysters he has on hand there. They were heading home south of there to hook up their generators at home to ride it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Talked to one of my buds in Plaquemines Parish, they just got a huge generator hooked up and running at his wholesale/retail oyster business, so that he could try to save $50,000.00 worth of oysters he has on hand there. They were heading home south of there to hook up their generators at home to ride it out.



Man I hope all of your friends and any family you may have down there make it through ok. Those folks have been through enough. I'll say an extra prayer for them.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, holy cow, that is right in the poop. I've read unconfirmed reports that the levies are being breached in East NOLA. If I find a source I'll post it up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

The center is now over the Joseph bayou now and will be moving over Venice and Buras in short order (next few hours) still holding an NNW movement.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man I hope all of your friends and any family you may have down there make it through ok. Those folks have been through enough. I'll say an extra prayer for them.



Appreciate it Mig.....the friends I do still have down there are just like Family to me, been knowing them since we were kids. Some of them moved out of New Orleans and went to the Mississippi Gulf coast or the North Shore of Ponchartrain....not much better! All of them have boats


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 28, 2012)

Gas was 3.72 at 5:30 this morning and 3.94 at 5:30 this evening!!!!!! Son of a guns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking at the gauges, most on the east side of NOLA are at near 8 ft. above normal levels. Those earthen levees have to be getting a workout.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for the folks that are under the gun out there, and also to the storm restoration folks who will face some of the most adverse conditions imaginable, tryin` to help them get their lives back to normal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang if the center of Isaac doesn't look like it bounced off of Plaquemines Parish and is sliding west. Crazy how these things behave..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Jefferson Parish and Lafourche Parish are getting hammered right now. Heavy rain and 80 plus mph winds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang if the center of Isaac doesn't look like it bounced off of Plaquemines Parish and is sliding west. Crazy how these things behave..



Yeah, they get those little wobbles/head fakes!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jefferson Parish and Lafourche Parish are getting hammered right now. Heavy rain and 80 plus mph winds.



Got a text in to my bud in Plaquemines to see if he still has power.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, they get those little wobbles/head fakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a text in to my bud in Plaquemines to see if he still has power.



Last I heard there were close to 60,000 out of power in Louisiana. That was before this mean stuff started coming on shore. I'm sure that number is a lot higher now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last I heard there were close to 60,000 out of power in Louisiana. That was before this mean stuff started coming on shore. I'm sure that number is a lot higher now.



Yeah, last I heard was 70 some odd thousand, and probably beyond that by now.

Amazingly, my bud in Plaquemines didn't get any water in his house during Katrina......I don't know about this one!! He may be in for more than expected, I hope not. He's got a little bayou right out in front of his house that we've actually launched from before.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, last I heard was 70 some odd thousand, and probably beyond that by now.
> 
> Amazingly, my bud in Plaquemines didn't get any water in his house during Katrina......I don't know about this one!! He may be in for more than expected, I hope not. He's got a little bayou right out in front of his house that we've actually launched from before.



Where bouts / what part of Plaquemines is he in?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where bouts / what part of Plaquemines is he in?



Just north of Myrtle Grove, just south of Belle Chasse, Jesuit Bend. Just got a text back from him in regards to the conditions there and power.

His text: Nope, no power. Hooking up generator now. Heavy heavy rain, 60 mph winds, drinkin a beer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just north of Myrtle Grove, just south of Belle Chasse, Jesuit Bend. Just got a text back from him in regards to the conditions there and power.
> 
> His text: Nope, no power. Hooking up generator now. Heavy heavy rain, 60 mph winds, drinkin a beer.


Yeah, I've been watching some winds around 90 mph rip through there lately. Looks like he's got his priorities in order though..

Check out this cell heading for NOLA. 123 mph..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thoughts and prayers for the folks that are under the gun out there, and also to the storm restoration folks who will face some of the most adverse conditions imaginable, tryin` to help them get their lives back to normal.



X 2

To the unsung heroes that bring electricity back into our life.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I've been watching some winds around 90 mph rip through there lately. Looks like he's got his priorities in order though..
> 
> Check out this cell heading for NOLA. 123 mph..
> 
> View attachment 685394


With the angle this hurricane is coming in from, it has to be pushing the water into Lake Ponchartrain bigtime!!.........Pushing water into a confined space is not a good thing for folks there!!

Hope the Levy's there hold!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Weather folks down here are saying our thunderstorms aren't being created by Issac. They are just summer thunderstorms. " LOL

Radar say's differently. 

Good luck to everyone in it's path.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I've been watching some winds around 90 mph rip through there lately. Looks like he's got his priorities in order though..
> 
> Check out this cell heading for NOLA. 123 mph..
> 
> View attachment 685394



Whoaa!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Gas was 3.72 at 5:30 this morning and 3.94 at 5:30 this evening!!!!!! Son of a guns.



Not in Madison.  Still 3.74 this evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's another strong one moving into the area. Man these folks are having it rough. Usually these things move on through and are done. They are getting pounded relentlessly for hours upon hours.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2012)

Watching the late night after 11pm local TV weather reports with the hurricane already making landfall, strange how Isaac is moving west skirting the LA coast with half the eyewall still over the water with 80mph sustained winds & gusts up to 100mph moving forward still at a slow 8mph, with potential rainfall accumulations almost up to 2-FT. or just under 24-inches (Fox 5 Live VIPIR est. up to 23.5").  They said sometimes hurricanes travel parallel along the shoreline for a bit to try to stay alive & maintain their strength. 



http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-08-28-18-23-28 

HURRICANE ISAAC MAKES LANDFALL IN LA. 

Aug 28, 11:03 PM EDT 

"Isaac, a massive storm spanning nearly 200 miles from its center, made landfall at about 6:45 p.m. near the mouth of the Mississippi River." 



http://www.nola.com/hurricane/index.ssf/2012/08/hurricane_isaac_expected_to_ma.html 

Hurricane Isaac moves west, is expected to make a 2nd landfall near Grand Isle

Tuesday, August 28, 2012, 10:00 PM 


"Smoothing through the wobbles during the past few hours, the longer term motion estimate is" 310 degrees at about 8 mph, Brown said, which moves the center of the storm farther west and away from New Orleans.

The new forecast continues to show Isaac as an 80-mph hurricane until it moves inland in 12 hours, when its maximum sustained winds will still be 75 mph.

* Mississippi and southeastern Louisiana, 6 to 12 ft 

* Alabama, 4 to 8 ft 

* South-Central Louisiana, 3 to 6 ft 

* Florida panhandle, 3 to 6 ft 

* Apalachee Bay, 2 to 4 ft 

* Remainder of Florida west coast, 1 to 3 ft 

"Rainfall: isaac is expected to produce total rainfall amounts of 7 to 14 inches, with possible isolated maximum amounts of 20 inches, over much of Louisiana, southern Mississippi, southern alabama, and the extreme western Florida panhandle."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

Nearly 400,000 people without power (that's almost 1/2 million folks!!!) over Al, Ms, and La. This will without a doubt go down in history as the most costly category 1 hurricane ever. It's near stationary slow forward progress is bringing constant relentless pounding of winds from 60 to over 100 mph, and has now officially covered two complete high tides. The eye landfall and current path is in the perfect place to bring it's maximum effect to NOLA,  but worse, the parishes south and southeast of NOLA have been getting pounded for close to 18 hours now, and there is still a long ways to go.

Reports are, the east bank Mississippi's earthen levee on Plaquemines Parish has been breached, approximately an 18 mile long section. Prayers for your buddy down there Jeff, he's gonna have some kind of story to tell after this one is over.

Here's this mornings rad pic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

SOWEGA should expect some good rain / storms pumping up from the south today as Isaac streams moisture up out of the gulf. Daytime heating will only serve to intensify these cells as they come on shore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It's a back levee that has breached, not the Mississippi river levee, Mig. The levee was only 8' high. There are people stranded and needing rescued. Water is 10-12 ft high in that area from what Billy Nungesser said.



That's good that it's not the Ms. River. But not good that they are having to deal with that. I hope everyone makes it through ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nearly 400,000 people without power (that's almost 1/2 million folks!!!) over Al, Ms, and La. This will without a doubt go down in history as the most costly category 1 hurricane ever. It's near stationary slow forward progress is bringing constant relentless pounding of winds from 60 to over 100 mph, and has now officially covered two complete high tides. The eye landfall and current path is in the perfect place to bring it's maximum effect to NOLA,  but worse, the parishes south and southeast of NOLA have been getting pounded for close to 18 hours now, and there is still a long ways to go.
> 
> Reports are, the east bank Mississippi's earthen levee on Plaquemines Parish has been breached, approximately an 18 mile long section. Prayers for your buddy down there Jeff, he's gonna have some kind of story to tell after this one is over.
> 
> ...



WOW!! Thank God he's on the west bank, and there's not much of anything on the East bank, as far as large communities.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Quote function is acting weird


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

As ugly and destructive as Isaac is, this is one beautiful satellite shot.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW!! Thank God he's on the west bank, and there's not much of anything on the East bank, as far as large communities.



Jeff I hope your friend stays safe. Did he have to evacuate? I just saw a glimpse on GMA that they are evacuating residents from that area.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SOWEGA should expect some good rain / storms pumping up from the south today as Isaac streams moisture up out of the gulf. Daytime heating will only serve to intensify these cells as they come on shore.





We really need the rain here, badly. Seminole needs it too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Jeff I hope your friend stays safe. Did he have to evacuate? I just saw a glimpse on GMA that they are evacuating residents from that area.



No, he's riding it out. Just got a text from him, he's doing fine.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> . There are people stranded and needing rescued.



Sad that rescuers are now put in harms way when these people should have evacuated when told too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> Sad that rescuers are now put in harms way when these people should have evacuated when told too.



Civilians and neighbors are doing the rescues for now. If you lived down there you may understand why some don't want to evacuate, but you don't. As a matter of fact, 2 people that needed to be rescued were guys that worked at a pumping station there. The water came in so fast when it was breached, they couldn't get out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

quit playing with the buttons...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Civilians and neighbors are doing the rescues for now. If you lived down there you may understand why some don't want to evacuate, but you don't. As a matter of fact, 2 people that needed to be rescued were guys that worked at a pumping station there. The water came in so fast when it was breached, they couldn't get out.


I can totally understand not wanting to leave!  Ain't nobody gonna protect your stuff like your own self........... but there is a safety factor to think about, but I do understand them not wanting to leave.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> quit playing with the buttons...


 what in tarnation is going on???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

It's a back levee that has breached, not the Mississippi river levee, Mig. The levee was only 8' high. There are people stranded and needing rescued. Water is 10-12 ft high in that area from what Billy Nungesser said.


----------

